# Adventures of M. and his Rolex Explorer II



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

As some of you may know, there was a recent thread on watches that can go anywhere, do anything. My contention is that the mechanicals cannot contend with digital watches, if going anywhere and doing anything includes anything adventurous.

While we could debate the definition to you, dear reader, this thread is not about you. It is about me. And my adventures.

You see, to me, going anywhere, doing anything means much more than spending 9-5 at a desk. I neither have a job, nor a desk.

It involves reading a book by the fireplace. Hanging out on the beach with my woman (well, more like cooking and cleaning with my woman). Working out. Playing fetch with the dogs. Meeting men with money and men wanting money. Shaking hands with unsavory politicians. Changing diapers. It involves exploring new parts of the world. Climbing mountains, rock and ice. Flying planes. Sailing the oceans. Riding motorcycles. Reading WUS. Sometimes even reading Chronopolis' posts.

But this is a test. So, mostly, it involves trying to see if the watch can take what I throw at it. How much shock, water, sand, grit, grime, sticky toddler fingers can it take? Will it stand the test of M?

To determine this, I have purchased a Rolex Explorer II. It is a great looking watch, and it saddens me to think that this beautiful watch will go through hell. But many WUS posters believe that it is, indeed, a great watch. While I wouldn't wear it to a black tie event (even I have standards), I would certainly wear it on the road.

So without further ado, I present to you my latest acquisition (pending arrival):


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice watch, Met. One might even say ..........a Superlative watch.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

molarface said:


> Nice watch, Met. One might even say ..........a Superlative watch.


It is a superlative chronometer. And get this -- it is officially certified. That's how awesome it is.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

I look forward to the updates and pics. Hopefully it won't stop working the first time you change a diaper or shake an unsavory politician's hand.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome Metlin, my bet's on the watch . . .


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pinky swear that you won't intentionally break it to prove your point? :-d (just kidding)

Subbed.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Palmettoman said:


> Pinky swear that you won't intentionally break it to prove your point? :-d (just kidding)
> 
> Subbed.


No promises. ;-)

But I won't treat it any differently than my Iron Man, Pathfinder, or G-Shock.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

run23 said:


> I look forward to the updates and pics. Hopefully it won't stop working the first time you change a diaper or shake an unsavory politician's hand.


I'd be more worried about missing the watch (and my pants) after shaking an unsavory politician's hand.

I made sure to check my person after running into her today.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

drhr said:


> Awesome Metlin, my bet's on the watch . . .


To be fair, anything that could break the watch will probably break me.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Good luck on your travels Metlin, it will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking forward to the write ups


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well my BLNR can handle one of those tasks:


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Looking forward to the write ups


Me. Too.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well my BLNR can handle one of those tasks:
> View attachment 11661650


Good looking fella, isn't he?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well my BLNR can handle one of those tasks:
> View attachment 11661650


An amazingly sturdy watch no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Good looking fella, isn't he?


Stunning specimen of man hood


----------



## Speedsterbob (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome I'm lookin forward to reading your adventure.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent timepiece.....The Explorer if used as the name suggests will be able to take what is thrown at it. As for me, The watch would definitely be worn with my tuxedo. It's the only watch I have and why would I fall into the dress watch for formal occasions and sporty watches for everything else. So one question comes to mind.....Would Indiana Jones wear this?



Metlin said:


> As some of you may know, there was a recent thread on watches that can go anywhere, do anything. My contention is that the mechanicals cannot contend with digital watches, if going anywhere and doing anything includes anything adventurous.
> 
> While we could debate the definition to you, dear reader, this thread is not about you. It is about me. And my adventures.
> 
> ...


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Subscribed...


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

...in fact am nursing a slight chubby.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

anaplian said:


> ...in fact am nursing a slight chubby.


*clutches pearls*

Metlin may this image bring you the same luck and inspiration it's given me:


----------



## BJR (Aug 11, 2012)

Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations on the acquisition! Already an entertaining thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

The question with any of the oyster line is not whether they can take it; it's whether the owner is willing to subject them to such trials. Congrats, OP, for your sacrifice so that others may learn ;-)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I knew a F105D Thunderchief pilot (a friend of my uncle) who wore his GMT 1675 during his three tours in Nam. He never babied it and he still has it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking forward to reading the updates.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I'd be more worried about missing the watch (and my pants) after shaking an unsavory politician's hand.
> 
> I made sure to check my person after running into her today.


Did you check your wallet? That's the first thing I'd check...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ZIPPER79 said:


> As for me, The watch would definitely be worn with my tuxedo. It's the only watch I have and why would I fall into the dress watch for formal occasions and sporty watches for everything else.


Them's the rules. If there's only one watch, I would much rather forego wearing one altogether. But that's me, not you.

Who knows? Before this story ends, I may end up wearing it at a black tie event and break a rule or two. But the watch needs to have a good enough story before you can do that, and the wearer gravitas.



ZIPPER79 said:


> So one question comes to mind.....Would Indiana Jones wear this?


Professor Jones is a practical man. He would probably wear a G-Shock or a Timex. ;-)



SomeAssemblyRequired said:


> The question with any of the oyster line is not whether they can take it; it's whether the owner is willing to subject them to such trials. Congrats, OP, for your sacrifice so that others may learn ;-)


A watch is just a watch. Besides, beating up the Explorer would be much more fun than babying it. Not having to worry about what happens to the watch is actually a relief.



georges zaslavsky said:


> I knew a F105D Thunderchief pilot (a friend of my uncle) who wore his GMT 1675 during his three tours in Nam. He never babied it and he still has it. Wear it in good health.


Thank you. I look forward to seeing how it performs! And the Thunderchief was one helluva jet.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

anaplian said:


> ...in fact am nursing a slight chubby.


Thank you for not posting pictures.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Thank you for not posting pictures.


Probably the only time that's every been said in this forum.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the idea and am looking forward to your report.

I have tried similar experiments but the cost of the watch mentally prevented me from completing the tests as I intended.

No matter what, and as much as I tried, I found that I have a budget limit that stops me from using certain watches the way I would like.

For me, the results of the experiment showed that the budget for a GADA watch can limit the owner, not the watch, from going anywhere or doing anything.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Could be worse... could be having to change diapers on politicians.

I'd imagine that would be a full-time job


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> View attachment 11665562


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 11673994


Absolutely beautiful amulet. These Roosters are known to bring good fortune, luck, and love to those who carry their images.

It should be noted Metlin, that merely checking one's wallet after bumping into the likes of Cruz/Pelosi et al isn't enough today. One should review wedding band/watch/wallet/outfit. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir. But do be cautious.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

I look forward to the reports. OP may want to think about a NATO strap. My brother-in-law's Breitling lies at the bottom of Hanalei Bay after a strap mishap while surfing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm840 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with the adventures. Subscribing to this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

spidaman said:


> I look forward to the reports. OP may want to think about a NATO strap. My brother-in-law's Breitling lies at the bottom of Hanalei Bay after a strap mishap while surfing!


I have had the same thing happen with my Seiko SKX175 - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-arrival-old-friend-483257.html

Nevertheless, not a fan of NATO for outdoorsy activities. It gets sweaty or wet quickly, and it feels uncomfortable. Perfectly happy wearing it for casual or business wear, though.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

spidaman said:


> I look forward to the reports. OP may want to think about a NATO strap. My brother-in-law's Breitling lies at the bottom of Hanalei Bay after a strap mishap while surfing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a similar mishap at Waikiki. Fortunately, it was a pulsar!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Superb selection. And your darn tooting you can wear a polar with a suit. I heard from the highest authority.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it's awesome that you'll be putting this one watch through some trials and tribulations. I hope one day to reach a stage of enlightenment where I have just one watch to do it all, but I don't know if I can ever get there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

this just makes me want a polar even more...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Blue Note said:


> Superb selection. And your darn tooting you can wear a polar with a suit. I heard from the highest authority.


A suit? You can wear anything with a suit, including my 3 year old's monkey watch. Now black tie? That's a different story.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GregoryD said:


> I think it's awesome that you'll be putting this one watch through some trials and tribulations. I hope one day to reach a stage of enlightenment where I have just one watch to do it all, but I don't know if I can ever get there.


Oh I'll never get there. I'm doing this for fun.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

adashu said:


> this just makes me want a polar even more...


Mean time to purchase: 12 WUS posts.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Metlin said:


> A suit? You can wear anything with a suit, including my 3 year old's monkey watch. Now black tie? That's a different story.


Not sure black tie would make much difference to anyone wearing a three year old's monkey watch with a suit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cedargrove said:


> Not sure black tie would make much difference to anyone wearing a three year old's monkey watch with a suit.


No one really cares what you wear in a business setting. I regularly engage with senior investors, politicians, and businessmen, and many of them dress atrociously.

But a black tie? That's the occasion to truly socialize with your peers, and an occasion for your woman to peacock. The men are merely there to provide polite conversation.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of fun ahead!

In my mind, I've worked through the GADA watch scenario a number of times. One of my hurdles is the dial color. I would love to hear your thought process on picking white over black for the Exp II. 

FWIW, I got a new watch when my oldest was about 2yro, and it was my daily until he was about 6. He still refers to it as "my watch" even though I have a couple that get more wrist time nowadays.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I wore my black one to my wedding. At that time I had only one watch. I didn't even think about it as I'm sure no one else did. My buddy wore his brown boots and he was in the wedding. My wife was not to thrilled. You think the rabbi looked at my watch and said wow I can't believe this guy is wearing a sports watch with his tux. No regrets.

Explorer p orn










Side boob










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Metlin said:


> No one really cares what you wear in a business setting. I regularly engage with senior investors, politicians, and businessmen, and many of them dress atrociously.
> 
> But a black tie? That's the occasion to truly socialize with your peers, and an occasion for your woman to peacock. The men are merely there to provide polite conversation.


Except that same atrocious dresser who wears a g-shock with a suit will probably also wear it with a tux. He doesn't know any better regardless of his attire.


----------



## Izaakmaclean (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice! Can't go wrong with the polar Exp II. Enjoy putting it through its paces.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Alright, I'll bite out of curiosity. I like the idea of "one thing". One knife, one pen, one watch- simplicity with age.

As for black tie, it's been said a true gentleman needs no reference of time in those situations. Just a thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> *clutches pearls*
> 
> Metlin may this image bring you the same luck and inspiration it's given me:
> View attachment 11665562


That's just fowl.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the same experiment was attempted and recorded on WUS with a Seiko 5, although the millionaires were fry cook drug dealers and the politicians were Moose Club board members.

Looking forward to hearing of your adventures 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Digital has no soul.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

SamaelStrings said:


> Digital has no soul.


A sign of a newbie. Because sophisticated collectors know that no inanimate object has soul.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

I did 17 years with nothing more than a Datejust (machined bezel, ivory dial with Arabic indices): surfing, hiking, military deployments, black tie, diapers, chopping wood, EVERYTHING! Serviced it once. Other than the Jubilee bracelet flexing to >90 degrees and a busted up rotor bearing at the end, it did just fine. It literally clanked and knocked at the end, while still keeping within COSC specs. I traded it, rather than service and pay for a new bracelet. Stoopid.

Your Explorer will survive in good order.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tommywine0 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun ahead!
> 
> In my mind, I've worked through the GADA watch scenario a number of times. One of my hurdles is the dial color. I would love to hear your thought process on picking white over black for the Exp II.


Honestly, I find the black dial rather boring. The white contrasts the GMT hand much better, and I think it would also look striking against snow and ice. Plus, scratches and wear would show be much more fun contrasted against a white dial.



Tommywine0 said:


> FWIW, I got a new watch when my oldest was about 2yro, and it was my daily until he was about 6. He still refers to it as "my watch" even though I have a couple that get more wrist time nowadays.


And I bet that will always be "your watch", and some day your watch that he wears.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

OedipusFlex said:


> Alright, I'll bite out of curiosity. I like the idea of "one thing". One knife, one pen, one watch- simplicity with age.
> 
> As for black tie, it's been said a true gentleman needs no reference of time in those situations. Just a thought


Of course. One either wears something absolutely conservative at a black tie, or one wears no watch at all, out of respect to the host.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Honestly, I find the black dial rather boring. The white contrasts the GMT hand much better, and I think it would also look striking against snow and ice. Plus, scratches and wear would show be much more fun contrasted against a white dial.


The problem with black dial watches in general is that they become generic. The lack of contrast between the dial and the hands ends up leading to a level of dullness that annoys me. Though I'm no fan of the Explorer on any level, it is a particular example of a watch which works much better with a white dial than a black one.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OedipusFlex said:


> As for black tie, it's been said a true gentleman needs no reference of time in those situations. Just a thought


The people who offer up that stale chestnut tend not to have children or depend on working for others to sustain their income streams. I pay them no mind.

Being a true gentleman is ultimately about what you _do_, not what you _wear_ or if you check the time.


----------



## jjluca26 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey hey lookie there.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

This should definitely be one of the more interesting threads. I have a feeling I'm going end up cringing a little though at some of the abuse you put that lovely watch through. But I do get the point that it's "only" a watch. Still, I preparing for some cringes and an enjoyable thread.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful timepiece that will elegantly fit within virtually every context you describe. I've always been of the mind that harsh environments require an inverse and commensurate compromise in luxury, and have in fact been recently considering a boutique value GMT purchase to fill a similar space for this very reason. May your path prove me wrong.

However, even if money were no object, I cannot foresee purchasing a finely tuned exotic car just to see how long I could keep it pegged at the rev limiter before it throws a thrust bearing.

But as you said, this is about your choices, not anyone else's, and I wish you and your fine acquisition only the best on your journeys yet to be written.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> The people who offer up that stale chestnut tend not to have children or depend on working for others to sustain their income streams. I pay them no mind.
> 
> Being a true gentleman is ultimately about what you _do_, not what you _wear_ or if you check the time.


Really? I've always taken it as 'enjoy the people and atmosphere/event around you', never so pugnaciously.

You should wear whatever you're proud of. Anyway, back to the topic at hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Nevertheless, not a fan of NATO for outdoorsy activities. It gets sweaty or wet quickly, and it feels uncomfortable. Perfectly happy wearing it for casual or business wear, though


How about wearing it with a rubber band? Have a butchers at these, it could work with your planned water based activities and save the bracelet from needing a repolish.

Strap for Rolex Explorer II 40mm - Classic Series | Rubber B Watch Bands & Straps

https://www..............com/collec...rubber-with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-explorer-ii


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

trueblueswiss said:


> How about wearing it with a rubber band? Have a butchers at these, it could work with your planned water based activities and save the bracelet from needing a repolish.
> 
> Strap for Rolex Explorer II 40mm - Classic Series | Rubber B Watch Bands & Straps
> 
> https://www..............com/collec...rubber-with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-explorer-ii


Interesting. But the test is for the watch as a whole, includes the bracelet. If the bracelet cannot take the beating (or if I cannot take wearing it when it's really hot or really cold), then that's a strike.

Besides, I don't plan on repolishing or fixing up this puppy, ever. The whole idea is to push it as far as it will go (either until breaking point or until the point of awesome badassery).


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> The people who offer up that stale chestnut tend not to have children or depend on working for others to sustain their income streams. I pay them no mind.
> 
> Being a true gentleman is ultimately about what you _do_, not what you _wear_ or if you check the time.


Well, no watch does not mean no phone. ;-)

And pretty sure the host will kick you out when it's time. I certainly would. I have better things to do with my time than entertain people. I need to talk to strange men on the internet about watches and ogle over hairy wrists.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Congrats on the beautiful timepiece that will elegantly fit within virtually every context you describe. I've always been of the mind that harsh environments require an inverse and commensurate compromise in luxury, and have in fact been recently considering a boutique value GMT purchase to fill a similar space for this very reason. May your path prove me wrong.


I couldn't agree more. I often find myself oscillating between indulgent luxury and ascetic hermitage. Sometimes, this is opening a fantastic bottle of wine (or whiskey) on a mountain top in a crappy metal cup; other times, it's getting on a first class flight looking and smelling quite disgusting. The two-week old beard usually looks matted, and clogging the sink and the toilet often earns the ire of the flight attendants and passengers alike.

Having a luxurious to admire in such trying conditions will greatly alleviate my misery... whilst giving me something to brandish at bears, Bears fans, and fat flying Chicagoans alike.



TheSanDiegan said:


> However, even if money were no object, I cannot foresee purchasing a finely tuned exotic car just to see how long I could keep it pegged at the rev limiter before it throws a thrust bearing.


I don't necessarily see it as wanton destruction. That would be a waste.

Incidental, yes.



TheSanDiegan said:


> But as you said, this is about your choices, not anyone else's, and I wish you and your fine acquisition only the best on your journeys yet to be written.


Yes, indeed. And given my luck, some punk in Southie will steal it from my wrist in just a week.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> However, even if money were no object, I cannot foresee purchasing a finely tuned exotic car just to see how long I could keep it pegged at the rev limiter before it throws a thrust bearing.
> 
> But as you said, this is about your choices, not anyone else's.


This guy is holding a certificate that says he has "the most watched factual show in the world".









The show was based on the idea that they would purchase finely tuned cars and then record them throwing thrust bearings - for us.
Are we not entertained?


----------



## j_hennry (Sep 9, 2007)

Paint that masterpiece!!


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

Metlin said:


> It is a superlative chronometer. And get this -- it is officially certified. That's how awesome it is.


This thread has perpetual greatness written all over it.


----------



## timetraveler73 (Jul 16, 2011)

So what is the first big adventure Metlin has planned with this new beauty?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cayabo said:


> This guy is holding a certificate that says he has "the most watched factual show in the world".
> 
> View attachment 11711658
> 
> ...


To quote a certain self-styled urban explorer,



Metlin said:


> I don't necessarily see it as wanton destruction. That would be a waste.
> 
> Incidental, yes.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Why not the 216570?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.

That said, you can make anything and someone will love it if enough people see it. I get that people will buy it.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.
> 
> That said, you can make anything and someone will love it if enough people see it. I get that people will buy it.


Why don't you tell us how you really feel about it? 😂

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.
> 
> That said, you can make anything and someone will love it if enough people see it. I get that people will buy it.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.
> 
> That said, you can make anything and someone will love it if enough people see it. I get that people will buy it.


Agree. This watch is absolutely hideous!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watchyman said:


> Why don't you tell us how you really feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


I understand why people like Rolex watches, but they're ugly. The only one that is not ugly, and does not look like 60 years of shag carpet hell, is the Pepsi bezel white gold one that costs $28,000. I can't afford it, and it's seemingly grossly overpriced. I'm sure it's very popular though.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

The majority of watches are the same as our bodies: Capable of being pushed far further than our minds (generally) allow.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

j_hennry said:


> Paint that masterpiece!!


With dirt, grime, and sticky toddler fingers with maple syrup.



Overwound said:


> This thread has perpetual greatness written all over it.


I prefer awesomeness. Potato, potato.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I understand why people like Rolex watches, but they're ugly. The only one that is not ugly, and does not look like 60 years of shag carpet hell, is the Pepsi bezel white gold one that costs $28,000. I can't afford it, and it's seemingly grossly overpriced. I'm sure it's very popular though.


I have few Rolexes. Love them all.

To be honest, other than the gaudy ones, I am generally a fan of the Rolex aesthetic. More or less the way I like my women.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Agree. This watch is absolutely hideous!


Damn, son.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I am generally a fan of the Rolex aesthetic. More or less the way I like my women.


Utilitarian and well lumed?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.
> 
> That said, you can make anything and someone will love it if enough people see it. I get that people will buy it.


I'm curious, so in your eyes what's "up to date and not ugly"?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> The Explorer II is an outdated design, and always was ugly. I never saw why anyone would want one other than to get attention for the brands they wear.


I'm no fan of the Explorer II and generally think the non-Cellini Rolex watches not called Air-King are dull as hell. Rolex has never had an intentional and thoughtful approach to the design as Seiko and Cartier have; it is merely tossing together legacy characteristics of earlier watches -- a fluted bezel here, a date magnifier there -- and hoping for the best.

But while I am no Rolex fan and definitely not a fan of the Explorer II, I respect the fact that there are others who do find the watch and the brand appealing. There are some folks who love how Rolex is more-utilitarian in its aesthetics (which is a reason why some are not fans of either Grand Seiko or Cartier). They are entitled to their preferences.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> Utilitarian and well lumed?


Popular and mostly unused.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> I'm no fan of the Explorer II and generally think the non-Cellini Rolex watches not called Air-King are dull as hell. Rolex has never had an intentional and thoughtful approach to the design as Seiko and Cartier have; it is merely tossing together legacy characteristics of earlier watches -- a fluted bezel here, a date magnifier there -- and hoping for the best.
> 
> But while I am no Rolex fan and definitely not a fan of the Explorer II, I respect the fact that there are others who do find the watch and the brand appealing. There are some folks who love how Rolex is more-utilitarian in its aesthetics (which is a reason why some are not fans of either Grand Seiko or Cartier). They are entitled to their preferences.


I adore the Grand Seiko aesthetic, I really like my wife's Cartier Tank Francaise, and I love my Rolex watches. They are all different aesthetics, but why limit myself to just one (or even two, or hell, three). It's like cookies. Sometimes it's chocolate chip, other times it's oatmeal raisin. Sometimes, I even like macadamia nut or toffee. And there are days when I have had all of the above, sometimes in one sitting. Without milk. I am badass and a heathen like that.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Metlin said:


> I have few Rolexes. Love them all.
> 
> To be honest, other than the gaudy ones, I am generally a fan of the Rolex aesthetic. More or less the way I like my women.


Tested in five positions?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

anaplian said:


> Tested in five positions?


You mistake me, I am not Catholic. I sin on a much more frequent basis.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Metlin said:


> I adore the Grand Seiko aesthetic, I really like my wife's Cartier Tank Francaise, and I love my Rolex watches. They are all different aesthetics, but why limit myself to just one (or even two, or hell, three). It's like cookies. Sometimes it's chocolate chip, other times it's oatmeal raisin. Sometimes, I even like macadamia nut or toffee. And there are days when I have had all of the above, sometimes in one sitting. Without milk. I am badass and a heathen like that.


Yes.



TheSanDiegan said:


> Monogamy is for marriage. When it comes to wine, whiskey, cigars, and watches, I say be a whore... a filthy, dirty pirate whore.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

To the point of M.'s thread, on a recent trip to the Indian subcontinent, over the span of six weeks I was in a boardroom in Mumbai, tracked a tiger in Assam, attended 5-6 social functions of varying degrees of formality, and took in NYE at an EDM festival in Goa while spending a week at a friend's place about a 2 minute walk from the beach. I took with me two watches: an alligator-strapped, silver-dialed dress chrono for the boardroom and more formal evening functions, and a NATO-strapped field watch for everywhere else. With very rare exceptions, I only travel with two watches, and never my nicest when traveling to certain locales. 

I certainly appreciate the appeal of having One Watch to Rule Them All.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> I am generally a fan of the Rolex aesthetic. More or less the way I like my women.


Black, white, Japanese, German...with a strap on...sexy from the front but the real gears are in the back...but the key is 36 x 2 x 36...THATS. THE SWEET SPOT!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Black, white, Japanese, German...with a strap on...sexy from the front but the real gears are in the back...but the key is 36 x 2 x 36...THATS. THE SWEET SPOT!


Swiss, white, and with leathers and steel.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Black, white, Japanese, German...*with a strap on*...sexy from the front but the real gears are in the back...but the key is 36 x 2 x 36...THATS. THE SWEET SPOT!


***** H.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I came home this week to the arrival of the Explorer II. I wanted to take some unpacking pics, but my wife had already opened the box and was eyeing the watch for herself.

After what happened to the Panerai, no way in hell! Of course, I had to promise her one of her own later this year, and she wasn't too happy to hear what I had planned for the watch.

So, here is the starting point, ladies and gentlemen. Clean and beautiful, before the abuse starts to take shape. And the last pictures shows you the competition. As my 3 year old would say, ready, set, go!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant, Metlin. Has your wife decided on an Explorer II as well?

Congratulations. Btw, which watch is it that your kiddo calls 'your watch', (I read what you wrote about that, and found it quite endearing).

Cheers friend


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Be careful...my Exp II is permantly affixed to my wife's wrist. I don't even wear it anymore. Congrats now go get some dirt on it.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TJ Boogie said:


> Absolutely brilliant, Metlin. Has your wife decided on an Explorer II as well?


She had originally wanted a mother-of-pearl Datejust on a two-tone jubilee bracelet, but I think seeing my utilitarian Explorer has her rethinking her choice.












TJ Boogie said:


> Congratulations. Btw, which watch is it that your kiddo calls 'your watch', (I read what you wrote about that, and found it quite endearing).
> 
> Cheers friend


Thank you for your kind words, sir. Unfortunately, I think I was responding to another poster. But my little guy calls my B&M Capeland Flyback as "my watch". Everything else is "a watch" but daddy's watch is the Capeland Flyback and he loves seeing the stopwatch go.

Kids. They put all of this in perspective. In fact, I stopped climbing as much after a good friend of mine died on Rainier in an avalanche the year my son was born. I had gone ice climbing with that exact friend four months before his death in Ouray, and his death shook us all. Made me cherish what I had a whole lot more.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Be careful...my Exp II is permantly affixed to my wife's wrist. I don't even wear it anymore. Congrats now go get some dirt on it.


Happened with my Panerai 312. I have given up on ever wearing it again. She wears it, with the snakeskin strap and all.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Your wife has great taste, Metlin. My sincere condolences on the loss of your friend.

I can empathize re kids (although I'm not a parent, so only to a degree). My nephews live near, and we're very close. I used to throw caution to the wind in my own adventures, however I've mellowed out quite a bit after their births.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> I came home this week to the arrival of the Explorer II. I wanted to take some unpacking pics, but my wife had already opened the box and was eyeing the watch for herself.
> 
> After what happened to the Panerai, no way in hell! Of course, I had to promise her one of her own later this year, and she wasn't too happy to hear what I had planned for the watch.
> 
> So, here is the starting point, ladies and gentlemen. Clean and beautiful, before the abuse starts to take shape. And the last pictures shows you the competition. As my 3 year old would say, ready, set, go!


Is that what you'll wear when you ride your helicopter out of the end of the world? Where will GMT be?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Is that what you'll wear when you ride your helicopter out of the end of the world? Where will GMT be?


Nothing that awful. It's what I'll wear when I fly my helicopter to get laid. Also, we call it UTC. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I finally had a chance to go get the bracelet resized to fit me. And broke in the Explorer with my girl. All the while wearing a Brooks Brothers Head of the Charles jacket of course, in true New England style.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

MZhammer said:


> Great thread


I'm glad you could finally lower your standards.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Metlin said:


> I finally had a chance to go get the bracelet resized to fit me. And broke in the Explorer with my girl. All the while wearing a Brooks Brothers Head of the Charles jacket of course, in true New England style.


Beautiful animal Metlin . . . .

Watch is nice too . . .


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you! I think she's pretty special, too. She's my running partner...


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

I will tell you a funny thing. 

Having the luck of owning a respectful box one of my intentions for this year was (and still is) buying a Explorer 2 (or a Tudor) and really use/abuse it, for everything. Tired of being always afraid to use my good ones because they will scratch or even be stolen. You motivated me to go for it. Nothing is more charming than using a watch with patina and lot´s of stories.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

r171pt said:


> I will tell you a funny thing.
> 
> Having the luck of owning a respectful box one of my intentions for this year was (and still is) buying a Explorer 2 (or a Tudor) and really use/abuse it, for everything. Tired of being always afraid to use my good ones because they will scratch or even be stolen. You motivated me to go for it. Nothing is more charming than using a watch with patina and lot´s of stories.


I mean, I get it. It is hard. I am about to go to the gym and have a pretty rugged workout (back day!). But I am really tempted to wear my Timex Ironman and not my Explorer. It'll take some effort on my part to get used to wearing it where it'll take a lot of abuse. Even if it will take a beating, what I'd like to do is minimize the damage from from avoidable abuse.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Failed my 4 plate deadlift miserably, but at least I got a good picture out of it.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> ...at least I got a good picture out of it.


Strained so hard your watch fell off?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> Strained so hard your watch fell off?


Pilates, not poopies.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> I am really tempted to wear my Timex Ironman and not my Explorer.


Why the artificial constraints?

"The opposite for courage is not cowardice, it is conformity. 
Even a dead fish can go with the flow."


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I mean, I get it. It is hard. I am about to go to the gym and have a pretty rugged workout (back day!). But I am really tempted to wear my Timex Ironman and not my Explorer. It'll take some effort on my part to get used to wearing it where it'll take a lot of abuse. Even if it will take a beating, what I'd like to do is minimize the damage from from avoidable abuse.


I thought the whole point was to beat the crap out of it? You should go back and see how many plates you can stack on top of it!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Why the artificial constraints?


Because the whole point of this thread is to wear the Rolex for everything?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> Because the whole point of this thread is to wear the Rolex for everything?


Man, explaining just ruins it...

Who said anything about taking the Rolex off? 
That's the whole point of the quote and the pic.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Man, explaining just ruins it...
> 
> Who said anything about taking the Rolex off?
> That's the whole point of the quote and the pic.


Ruins what? Was it a joke? Sorry if I misread it.

Really, I saw the two Timex's pictured, and thought you were telling him not to wear the Rolex. Maybe if you had a picture of someone wearing both a Timex and a Rolex?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dbostedo said:


> Maybe if you had a picture of someone wearing both a Timex and a Rolex?


I do not have a Rolex - closest thing I got is a Submariner-kinda-GMT - it's on my left wrist and the Ironman is on my right...
My implication was that Metlin should not be constrained by social-norms to wearing just one watch.
The quote goes way overboard and accuses him of cowardice for not wearing 2 watches.
The pic ties it all together...

Please move along everyone, nothing to see here...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I do not have a Rolex - closest thing I got is a Submariner-kinda-GMT - it's on my left wrist and the Ironman is on my right...
> My implication was that Metlin should not be constrained by social-norms to wearing just one watch.
> The quote goes way overboard and accuses him of cowardice for not wearing 2 watches.
> The pic ties it all together...
> ...


The right way to do it is with two Explorers on each wrist, 16750 on one and 26750 on the other.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I was bitten by several deer while wearing my Black Bay. I think the Explorer will be fine.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I encountered some days ago, a friend of my father who worked with him during 20 years and we talked about watches. He has a vintage Rolex Milgauss (1019) that he baught more than 40 years ago. Aside being sent three times during 40 years for a full overhaul, his watch has seen a lot in not so friendly activities like golfing, kayaking, playing tennis and sometimes doing electricity work in his house. It is his only watch and he told me that despite he has money for other watches (he also has besides this 1019, a vintage and very expensive valjoux 72 Jaeger Lecoultre chrono as his dress watch), he won't be spending money on any other watches. His Rolex is his joy and he told me that he is proud not to baby it. I would understand not taking a Lange or a Debethune for any outdoor activities but a Rolex? Rolex are enough solid to withstand very severe abuse.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I was bitten by several deer while wearing my Black Bay. I think the Explorer will be fine.


Wait, are you okay? Who gets attacked by Bambi??!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

georges zaslavsky said:


> I encountered some days ago, a friend of my father who worked with him during 20 years and we talked about watches. He has a vintage Rolex Milgauss (1019) that he baught more than 40 years ago. Aside being sent three times during 40 years for a full overhaul, his watch has seen a lot in not so friendly activities like golfing, kayaking, playing tennis and sometimes doing electricity work in his house. It is his only watch and he told me that despite he has money for other watches (he also has besides this 1019, a vintage and very expensive valjoux 72 Jaeger Lecoultre chrono as his dress watch), he won'ty be spending money on any other watches. His Rolex is his joy and he told me that he is proud not to baby it. I would understand not taking a Lange or a Debethune for any outdoor activities but a Rolex? Rolex are enough solid to withstand very severe abuse.


The origin of this thread was based on whether the Explorer can take the kind of abuse that my Ironman or Pathfinder can. So, I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Wait, are you okay? Who gets attacked by Bambi??!


Yeah, I'm fine. Deer don't bite that hard. And their teeth are basically all molars, so there's really little to worry about.

It was while I was in Nara, in Japan; up until about 400 years ago, killing a deer in Nara was punishable by death, so the deer there have grown up with no fear of humans. A common thing to do is to go to the park there, where the deer mostly congregate and buy deer cookies to feed them. You bow to them, the deer bow back, and then you give them a cookie. Turns out, some are less friendly and get pretty aggressive once they realize you have cookies.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Raza, I've been mauled by those deer too - they go nuts for those cookies. Thankfully, never bitten but it's a bit intimidating when 20 deer all come pushing up (and into you) trying to get the few cookies you have. Maybe we'd be better off going to that small island in Japan with the thousand rabbits.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

John Price said:


> Raza, I've been mauled by those deer too - they go nuts for those cookies. Thankfully, never bitten but it's a bit intimidating when 20 deer all come pushing up (and into you) trying to get the few cookies you have. Maybe we'd be better off going to that small island in Japan with the thousand rabbits.


There's a fox sanctuary too, but it was quite an ordeal to get to and I never made it there.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, deer and foxes. Who knew? 

Moose I can understand - they're usually little sh*ts, but I would have never in a million years thought the same of deer.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Wow, deer and foxes. Who knew?
> 
> Moose I can understand - they're usually little sh*ts, but I would have never in a million years thought the same of deer.


They might have thought that I had cookies in my pocket, because that seems to be where they were pushing and biting most of the time. Hell, one of them almost got my wallet.

Like I said, though, through jeans it's not much. A bit of pressure, barely a pinch even.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Wow, deer and foxes. Who knew?
> 
> Moose I can understand - they're usually little sh*ts, but I would have never in a million years thought the same of deer.


Random question, who is your avatar? Is that you? Or someone that I have never heard of?

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> Random question, who is your avatar? Is that you? Or someone that I have never heard of?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Metlin said:


>


Since we are going to go all French music now...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Ha. Never looked at it up close, but I thought it was this guy.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Palmettoman said:


> Ha. Never looked at it up close, but I thought it was this guy.
> View attachment 11909746


Dylan is a poet. Sometimes crazy, but he had the gift of verse (if not the voice). Yes, he could do other things but he was first and foremost a literary genius.

Serge Gainsbourg had the gift of seduction and was an all-around artist. He was a singer, song writer, pianist, poet, director, painter, and used to screw around with his fans, sometimes with his words and at other times, without his pants.

Dylan wanted to make a difference because he was a rebel. Gainsbourg just wanted to mess with people, and had fun doing it. He didn't stick to any one genre and did what was fun.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love Serge Gainsbourg, grew up listening to him. He and Jane Birkin pictured above with him made a cool couple.

"Dieu est un fumeur de havane..." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love Serge Gainsbourg, grew up listening to him. He and Jane Birkin pictured above with him made a cool couple.
> 
> "Dieu est un fumeur de havane..."


It's such a fun song! Except Catherine Denevue denied any chemistry, "relations étaient celles de copains. Il ne détestait pas donner l'apparence d'une ambiguïté dans une relation avec une femme, même s'il ne la touchait pas." :think:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> It's such a fun song! Except Catherine Denevue denied any chemistry, "relations étaient celles de copains. Il ne détestait pas donner l'apparence d'une ambiguïté dans une relation avec une femme, même s'il ne la touchait pas." :think:


I played the song on my ipad in bed last night and my wife asked me if I was watching [naughty flix]. LOL


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I played the song on my ipad in bed last night and my wife asked me if I was watching [naughty flix]. LOL


Well? Were you?


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Gainsbourg just wanted to mess with people, and had fun doing it. He didn't stick to any one genre and did what was fun.


The same could be said of Dylan as well. He was always messing with people, whether they realized it or not.

But yeah, definitely a literary genius. I'll be in Manhattan tomorrow night to see Old Crow Medicine Show perform Dylan's Blonde on Blonde album in its entirety. Probably my favorite lyrical album ever.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Hayseed Brown said:


> The same could be said of Dylan as well. He was always messing with people, whether they realized it or not.
> 
> But yeah, definitely a literary genius. I'll be in Manhattan tomorrow night to see Old Crow Medicine Show perform Dylan's Blonde on Blonde album in its entirety. Probably my favorite lyrical album ever.


In my view, Dylan was always somewhat of a serious ideologue; whereas, Gainsbourg was a good old fashioned playboy having fun.

The show sounds terrific. Color me green, tambourine man.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Well? Were you?


I just told her, "maybe", but no I was cracking out on WUS. Hell, she'd rather me tell her I'm watching nude girls than reading WUS.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> In my view, Dylan was always somewhat of a serious ideologue; whereas, Gainsbourg was a good old fashioned playboy having fun.
> 
> The show sounds terrific. Color me green, tambourine man.


Dylan always acted like a tortured soul IMO. It's cool when you're in 7th grade, but it gets old.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Following along!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Dylan always acted like a tortured soul IMO. It's cool when you're in 7th grade, but it gets old.


Isn't that the reason Baez broke up with him?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

georgegervin44 said:


> Following along!


Well, my Ex II is returning home after it's first "international" trip home.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Metlin said:


>


Got to love Serge 
Big fan here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love Serge Gainsbourg, grew up listening to him. He and Jane Birkin pictured above with him made a cool couple.
> 
> "Dieu est un fumeur de havane..."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"L'alcool conserve les fruits... la fumée la viande." Ça explique mieux comment sa vie c'est terminée.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I have no doubt that the watch will survive your adventures.... like we have all heard ... Chicks dig scars...


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Great watch, and it doesn't look too big in that photo. Could be a daily wearer for sure. pair that watch with a Cellini or 
Vintage omega or Rolex in gold, black strap! Dynamic duo.......


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> "L'alcool conserve les fruits... la fumée la viande." Ça explique mieux comment sa vie c'est terminée.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey!!! First I gotta read all about rabid, roving gangs of jihadi deer attacking innocent bystanders that use their pockets for food storage...now I gotta keep hitting the "translate" button to figure out what y'all are talking about. And then realize it's about somebody dying from eating spiked fruit cocktail and smoked brisket.

It's too much @#*%$ work!!!

Speak English!!!

Heheh...just kidding. I'm loving this thread!!! :-d


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you wear an Explorer with a suit? Of course, but only if it's for something menial, like banking with Canadians.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Since there was mention of Bob Dylan, here's one of my favorite songs, done better by the Isley Brothers (who do everyone else's songs better).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> Hey!!! First I gotta read all about rabid, roving gangs of jihadi deer attacking innocent bystanders that use their pockets for food storage...now I gotta keep hitting the "translate" button to figure out what y'all are talking about. And then realize it's about somebody dying from eating spiked fruit cocktail and smoked brisket.
> 
> It's too much @#*%$ work!!!
> 
> ...


Good point the deer incident is already too much to bear. Bambi on steroids is pretty frightening stuff 
But yes the singer in question was / is extremely popular and smoked like a chimney and drank a very good bit of happy juice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

reeder1 said:


> Great watch, and it doesn't look too big in that photo. Could be a daily wearer for sure. pair that watch with a Cellini or
> Vintage omega or Rolex in gold, black strap! Dynamic duo.......


Ah, but the genesis of this thread was could this be a GADA? No additions allowed.


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking forward to this thread being SAVAGE.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Could this be a GADA?


You're going to use your Rolex as a weapon - excellent.

Hanuman in Terracotta with gada:









A gada in Elder Scrolls:









Indian gada college:


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I believe Mr. Bond certainly used his as one, at least in the books.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Isn't that the reason Baez broke up with him?


Never thought about it, but you're probably right. Good thinking.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Can you wear an Explorer with a suit? Of course, but only if it's for something menial, like banking with Canadians.


After your 2008/09 meltdown, I think there are a few thing you can learn from Canadian banks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cedargrove said:


> After your 2008/09 meltdown, I think there are a few thing you can learn from Canadian banks.


Try to resist the bait. I just lost 25 coworkers in Calgary. We're all on the same team; and rise and fall together.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cedargrove said:


> After your 2008/09 meltdown, I think there are a few thing you can learn from Canadian banks.


Canadian banks have better debt to equity ratio compared to most global financial institutions.

Last year, the return on equity for Canadian banks was north of 13%, and only Australian banks did better at a little over 14%. Contrast this with less than 6% for Europe and ~8% for the U.S.

That said, Canadian banks are making their own flavor of mistakes. Canadian institutional investment abroad is heavily indexed in finance and insurance; whereas you have a significant amount of American investment within Canada (which links you to us inextricably). In addition, Canadian banks have been leveraged quite a bit in mortgage bubble cities like Toronto, and a lot of the investment is from foreign buyers. I believe Vancouver recently passed some legislation to contain this and Toronto maybe next (which maybe just what Montreal needs, but then that could also destroy the city's culture).

Of course, the other view is that we went overboard with regulation post-'08 crisis, and we have in place significant controls and capital requirements (cost of capital is at ~10% consistently; in many cases, banks are being even more conservative). This is not including the stress test requirements, to ensure robustness of the books in the event of a crisis. It is my personal view that this is under a lot less scrutiny in Canada. While Justin Trudeau has done wonders to social justice, I question his (and his party's) ability to truly provide economic and business leadership. Make no mistake - I detested Harper; I just think the Canadian economy can do better.

The other thing that concerns me is the rise of a certain phenotype of hedge funds in Canada. While Canadian hedge funds are relatively small at ~C$35B, they have had returns north of 6% two years in a row, which far exceeds the global average that is ~0.7% last year (arguably, as part of a much larger pie at $3T+). This has encouraged more risky investments and while I will not use names, there are funds that buy distressed and high-yield debt and pretty much operate the way the less scrupulous funds do in the U.S. I am worried about the rise of those types of funds.

TL;DR: U.S. banks have recovered nicely, and we just operate in a much more spiky manner relative to Canadian banks. But Canada should be careful not to make other mistakes which could make it very hard for them to get out of. Exhibit 1: See Japan (and inflation and forex is a whole another story).


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Come hear for watches, get lessons on economy. Thanks, Metlin.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Try to resist the bait. I just lost 25 coworkers in Calgary. We're all on the same team; and rise and fall together.


Out of curiousity, are you in Oil & Gas? Calgary has a long history of ups and downs with the crude market.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Come hear for watches, get lessons on economy. Thanks, Metlin.


I'm at the gym wearing my Explorer. Chest day. I'm dying.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Chest day is the best day. I should start going to the gym again, I'm woefully out of shape for sure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cedargrove said:


> Out of curiousity, are you in Oil & Gas?


Yep. 40 years, including as far back as I can remember. I've designed processing plants, compressor stations, pipelines, storage fields; you name it. Built companies from 1 employee. Done it all. My dad was a producer around the US and I just lived it from birth.

There are a lot of good people in Calgary. It's a clean town with a clean conscience. I'd live there in a heartbeat if it weren't so darned cold half the year.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Chest day is the best day. I should start going to the gym again, I'm woefully out of shape for sure.


Alas, unlike our Twitter Commander or Gérard Depardieu, I have a rather underdeveloped chest. It's one of those dastardly genetic jokes. In contrast, I have great wheels and a strong back, so leg and back days would be my favorites.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Alas, unlike our Twitter Commander or Gérard Depardieu, I have a rather underdeveloped chest. It's one of those dastardly genetic jokes. In contrast, I have great wheels and a strong back, so leg and back days would be my favorites.


My least favorite, due to wonky knees and back.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> My least favorite, due to *wonky knees* *and back*.


You were young and you needed the money?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Was going to have a glass of lemon water, but after reading the whole thread I opted for red ale instead...and not just any red ale...a Mondo Large Red Ale with a bit of GDP on the side (quite naturally the byproduct of all the banking and Dylan talk). I'm not sure what any of this means, but so long as this test is concluded before Labor Day I'm on board.

Go like a bull-in-a-China-shop riding the wind Mr. Metlin, and let that Explorer II serve as both you hammer and sail.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> You were young and you needed the money?


Ayyyyyyyy. I will not confirm or deny that in a public forum.

Really though, it's the byproduct of growing up playing hockey and then being in the army.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Today was the 366th commencement at ole' Mother Harvard.










Never realized before, but the crimson certainly complements the red GMT hand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, this is just turning into supercilious bloviation. 

It was interesting for a bit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sometimes it's the gym, sometimes it's the alma mater.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I'd be more worried about missing the watch (and my pants) after shaking an unsavory politician's hand.
> 
> I made sure to check my person after running into her today.


You may need a shot of penicillin after that encounter.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, this is just turning into supercilious bloviation.
> 
> It was interesting for a bit.


Despite Metlin's attempts to hide it, if you look at the photos carefully enough you'll find this thread revolves around a Rolex watch which, if you look closer still, has the phrase "Officially Supercilious" and "Certifiably Bloviated" printed right on the dial. I PM'd M. indicating my strong preference that a Seiko 5 be featured, but when his response alluded to a visit by a JTF2 team, an assortment of Harvard-educated lawyers, and some weird French dude known for his...ummm...provocative...songs I knew I was licked.


----------



## wiser66 (May 5, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, this is just turning into supercilious bloviation.
> 
> It was interesting for a bit.


Well...it does say "adventures of M." right there in the title. We can't say we didn't see this coming


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

wiser66 said:


> Well...it does say "adventures of M." right there in the title. We can't say we didn't see this coming


Let me also preface by saying I did not say Adventures of M. - PG 13 edition.

Just a fair warning, gentlemen (and Djan Seriy).


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I would have posted pictures from Canada, but sadly, I wore a different watch today.

Suffice it to say I am having a blast of a time doing things plebes only dream of. 

Today, I pet the horse of a mountie (distinct from a mountie who looks like a horse). She was a delight (the cop, not the horse). The animal was busy pooping everywhere.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> I would have posted pictures from Canada, but sadly, I wore a different watch today.











But..but...but... we were promised nothing but Rolex Explorer II wearing!!!!!!!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ljb187 said:


> Despite Metlin's attempts to hide it, if you look at the photos carefully enough you'll find this thread revolves around a Rolex watch which, if you look closer still, have the phrases "Officially Supercilious" and "Certifiably Bloviated" printed right on the dial. I PM'd M. indicating my strong preference that a Seiko 5 be the featured watch, but when his response alluded to a visit by a JTF2 team, an assortment of Harvard-educated lawyers, and some weird French dude known for his...ummm...provocative...songs I knew I was licked.


I am humbled by the Hodinkee-esque vocabulary demonstrated on this thread. Personally, I find it hard to spell beyond just a few characters. I'd tell you how few, but I can't count, either.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 11947410
> 
> 
> But..but...but... we were promised nothing but Rolex Explorer II wearing!!!!!!!


It's okay, I'll be in gorgeous New England this weekend, and I will be sure to post plenty of pictures of just me and my watch, in the bath.

There will also be a "Wrist hair or not?" quiz.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> It's okay, I'll be in gorgeous New England this weekend, and I will be sure to post plenty of pictures of just me and my watch, in the bath.
> 
> There will also be a "Wrist hair or not?" quiz.


Ahhh.... that's just dripping with Official Superciliousness.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I wanted super silliness, not superciliousness. Come on guys.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> I wanted super silliness, not superciliousness. Come on guys.


Don't forget to participate in The Who's Hair Is It Anyway contest, the Explorer edition.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Let me also preface by saying I did not say Adventures of M. - PG 13 edition.
> 
> Just a fair warning, gentlemen (and Djan Seriy).


Am appropriately braced for a vicarious thrill-ride.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

First sneak peak at Metlin in the bath. Notice he is wearing the explorer and keeping true to his word


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Dude, not nearly enough hair.


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

Metlin said:


> I would have posted pictures from Canada, but sadly, I wore a different watch today.


You cheated...the Polar is supposed to be your only watch for the adventures.....


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

So the point of the thread was to see how the polar holds up to what M may encounter yet he is wearing a different watch for some of these encounters.


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Hell, she'd rather me tell her I'm watching nude girls than reading WUS.


Watching nude girls will cost you less!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

game over....


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

U5512 said:


> You cheated...the Polar is supposed to be your only watch for the adventures.....





RubyRose said:


> So the point of the thread was to see how the polar holds up to what M may encounter yet he is wearing a different watch for some of these encounters.





U5512 said:


> game over....


Since you gentlemen insist, here she is in the middle of some summer yard work.

The summer part is questionable.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Here she is with PowerGear Titanium Hedge Trimmers with 3x mechanical advantage in the middle of some summer yard work.


This brings up questions of grip strength.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

We have some stubborn Haitian weeds.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Metlin said:


> We have some stubborn Haitian weeds.


First time I've seen the word "stubborn" used to describe Haitian weed.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Barry S said:


> First time I've seen the word "stubborn" used to describe Haitian weed.


I ended up having to use an electric saw and uproot the whole thing.

There were three "plants" that were almost trees; one had thorns. Not sure what they are but they were pretty tough and hard to kill. One maybe a ficus?

Here's a picture with the Explorer for size reference.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was kind of expecting more Indiana Jones. Shouldn't you be raiding the Spear that pierced Christ's side from ..... or something?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> I was kind of expecting more Indiana Jones. Shouldn't you be raiding the Spear that pierced Christ's side from ..... or something?


Not just yet. We have some climbs and sailing trips planned, but the weather here has been pretty uncooperative.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Not just yet. We have some climbs and sailing trips planned, but the weather here has been pretty uncooperative.


struggling to pull up weeds, making excuses about the weather...definitely more supercilious than Dr Jones


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> struggling to pull up weeds, making excuses about the weather...definitely more supercilious than Dr Jones


Please. Dr. Jones is the exact opposite of supercilious.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Since you gentlemen insist, here she is in the middle of some summer yard work.
> 
> The summer part is questionable.


You really ought to start wearing it instead of just laying it down places.

Also, you do your own yard work?


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Please. Dr. Jones is the exact opposite of supercilious.


That was my point?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> You really ought to start wearing it instead of just laying it down places.


Hard to take pics when you're busy working. Tried asking the wife, she told me to take my own damn pictures.



Raza said:


> Also, you do your own yard work?


Who else's yard work do you do? ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> That was my point?


Shiite. Clearly, I can't read.

In any event, you have now inspired me to do some indoor climbing with the Explorer. Not on the wrist, though. Clipped to the harness.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

are you at least wearing a hat


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> are you at least wearing a hat


Not when I'm climbing indoors, and certainly not the kind of hat you're thinking.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Not when I'm climbing indoors, and certainly not the kind of hat you're thinking.


That may be even more suggestive than intended?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> That may be even more suggestive than intended?


***** H. I was just thinking Indiana Jones hat vs. hard hat for climbing but damn. You had to go there.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> ***** H. I was just thinking Indiana Jones hat vs. hard hat for climbing but damn. You had to go there.


I actually went even further... 'indoor climbing'...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

paulo piper segurado said:


> I actually went even further... 'indoor climbing'...


I don't like to limit myself to just... indoor.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd say this thread has taken a weird turn, but let's be honest; that's happened a lot already anyways.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

It was a pretty good evening of climbing. And I must say, I was somewhat surprised by how hard it is to scratch a watch, even when you're wearing it and climbing.

Maybe it's the years of experience in dodging my wrist from potential dangers but I was pretty surprised and how little exposure my wrist had to the wall.

In any event, my climbing partner for the night was shocked when he heard about the watch and what I was going to do with it. So he yells at me in the middle of a climb, something along the lines of, "Careful M! You'll scratch your expensive Rolex..."

Those of you who climb probably know the crowd that frequents climbing gyms. Let's just say there were some weird looks given.


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Metlin said:


> It was a pretty good evening of climbing. And I must say, I was somewhat surprised by how hard it is to scratch a watch, even when you're wearing it and climbing.
> 
> Maybe it's the years of experience in dodging my wrist from potential dangers but I was pretty surprised and how little exposure my wrist had to the wall.
> 
> ...


LOL! Now that's an adventure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice pics, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Why, thank you.

It's just been a month, and I waited for two weeks before having it resized. But I'm hoping as the summer really kicks in, I'll have some pretty cool pics and hopefully not more than a few dents and scratches.

But as someone on this thread said, chicks dig scars. ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> It was a pretty good evening of climbing. And I must say, I was somewhat surprised by how hard it is to scratch a watch, even when you're wearing it and climbing.
> 
> Maybe it's the years of experience in dodging my wrist from potential dangers but I was pretty surprised and how little exposure my wrist had to the wall.
> 
> ...


Manual labor and you wear your watch on your right wrist? It's like I don't even know you, M.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Manual labor and you wear your watch on your right wrist? It's like I don't even know you, M.


Come on, Raza. I'm sure you've seen other pictures of me with the watch on the right wrist.

I certainly have posted the B1 cockpit pic a few times.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Come on, Raza. I'm sure you've seen other pictures of me with the watch on the right wrist.
> 
> I certainly have posted the B1 cockpit pic a few times.


To be fair, with that photo. It's kind of hard to tell which hand that is. The material on the left could easily be a sleeve and the material on the right could easily be a glove.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> To be fair, with that photo. It's kind of hard to tell which hand that is. The material on the left could easily be a sleeve and the material on the right could easily be a glove.


That's fair. I guess if you're not a pilot it would be hard to tell.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> That's fair. I guess if you're not a pilot it would be hard to tell.


Yeah, I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Yeah, I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


I can proudly say I have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I can proudly say I have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


Neither have I, but it's a good commercial campaign.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> I can proudly say I have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


Is there an end?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I have had the watch for a while now, and been wearing it regularly for ~3 weeks. About a week ago, I thought it had stopped running after not wearing it for two days, but turns out it was still going. I have more or less worn it regularly for both business and physical activities.

It has been with me in business settings, on a dozen flights, to the pool, during yard work and painting our porch, and several times to the climbing and regular gyms. I still haven't had a chance to take it outdoors, but pretty sure that'll happen before the summer is out. It has also been with me to visit the far away land of Canadia, even the part where they speak a different language. The locals took nicely to the watch, but there were no virgin offerings.

*Pros that I have seen:*

Surprisingly accurate to date, and hasn't lost much time. In 22 days, it has lost 20 seconds - i.e., less than a second per day. I believe the Rolex specs say +/-2 seconds a day, so I must say it's doing quite well so far.

It is also pretty rugged. I banged it against the wall a few times during lead falls, and I don't see any major scratches and it's still going. Typically, leader falls generate ~3.5KN for every 10 feet of fall, and I had at least three ~10 feet falls. In one, the watch was clipped to my side and I banged up against the wall. In the other two, the watch was on my wrist and my shoulders/forearm hit against the wall. Assuming a third of the impact, that's ~1.2KN impact and still going pretty strong.

No issues with water, but only took it for a swim once (and pool wasn't deeper than 6 feet). I was a little worried, but nothing happened. Other than that, it's been subjected to a lot chalk, the gym, rough play with my dogs, and my three year old (including his maple syrup and pancakes).

Another pro in my view is its size. Perhaps it's because I am used to wearing some of the bigger watches and instinctively keep the watch from being scratched or dented, but the 40mm size is really convenient and keeps the watch from getting beaten up.

Finally, I must say that the white dial really pops and complements your outfit when you are wearing a white shirt. I never noticed it, but I found myself staring at the watch many times when wearing a white-ish shirt (see picture below).

*Cons in my experience:*

The biggest problem is that that bracelet isn't super comfortable for certain activities. I tried wearing it consistently for climbing, but it is just too inconvenient, especially when you are doing pinchy or crack climbing. It's now clipped to my harness, but when lead climbing, it still gets in the way of quick draws. Not sure how to resolve this yet.

Secondly, the weight. I usually don't even feel the Timex Ironman on my wrist, but the Rolex, with its metal bracelet, feels heavy. Especially when you are exhausted, and your forearms are pumped, the thing on your wrist feels like an annoyance and you start to feel the weight.

Thirdly, while I am usually a fan of the cyclops, I must say that I find it annoying on the Explorer. I love it on my OQ and DJ, but not on the Explorer. At the very least, it is inconvenient. For instance, I use my digitals to time certain things (e.g., when working out, bouldering) and I just find the cyclops distracting. Funnily enough, a woman sitting next to me on a flight thought my watch had a drop of water, and I had to tell her it was the cyclops.

Finally, I am not sure how useful the GMT function really is. It is hard to tell time with any degree of fidelity from just the GMT, unless you also look at the local time - but then I could do the math in my head just as easily. I understand the reason why it was originally designed (for spelunkers).

With all that said, here are a couple of recent pictures, both business and fun:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I have had the watch for a while now, and been wearing it regularly for ~3 weeks. About a week ago, I thought it had stopped running after not wearing it for two days, but turns out it was still going. I have more or less worn it regularly for both business and physical activities.
> 
> It has been with me in business settings, on a dozen flights, to the pool, during yard work and painting our porch, and several times to the climbing and regular gyms. I still haven't had a chance to take it outdoors, but pretty sure that'll happen before the summer is out. It has also been with me to visit the far away land of Canadia, even the part where they speak a different language. The locals took nicely to the watch, but there were no virgin offerings.
> 
> ...


I used to own this watch and agree with you about the gmt and the reason it was designed. Seems like it would have been easier to just add an am/pm indicator instead of a whole other hand but what do I know. I would like the watch better without the 4th hand and cyclops too, pretty much just the white dial is the best part of the watch and Rolex should have it as an option on other models, I'd love an explorer1 or sub with a white dial


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> I used to own this watch and agree with you about the gmt and the reason it was designed. Seems like it would have been easier to just add an am/pm indicator instead of a whole other hand but what do I know. I would like the watch better without the 4th hand and cyclops too


Since it uses the same movement as the GMT, I am guessing it was just easier from a design and construction standpoint.



Toothbras said:


> pretty much just the white dial is the best part of the watch and Rolex should have it as an option on other models, I'd love an explorer1 or sub with a white dial


I agree. I hadn't realized just how attractive that particular shade of white is - it is quite striking, IMO. I had debated between the 26750 and the 16750, and the orange text was a draw - but now that I have this one, I think I like this much more.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Since it uses the same movement as the GMT, I am guessing it was just easier from a design and construction standpoint.
> .


Typical Rolex, always taking shortcuts


----------



## wolfpacker79 (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope your Explorer II holds up as well as mine. Purchased a Rolex Explorer II model 1655 in 1979. Worn every day for 30 years, then retired to the safe.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> *Cons in my experience:*
> 
> The biggest problem is that that bracelet isn't super comfortable for certain activities. I tried wearing it consistently for climbing, but it is just too inconvenient, especially when you are doing pinchy or crack climbing. It's now clipped to my harness, but when lead climbing, it still gets in the way of quick draws. Not sure how to resolve this yet.
> 
> Secondly, the weight. I usually don't even feel the Timex Ironman on my wrist, but the Rolex, with its metal bracelet, feels heavy. Especially when you are exhausted, and your forearms are pumped, the thing on your wrist feels like an annoyance and you start to feel the weight.


A solid black Maratac NATO would be the solution to your problems, mate. As I recall, that model's bracelet isn't anything to write home about, so the NATO would increase the comfort (and security) level while at the same time cutting a lot of weight off the watch. It's the strap of choice for my go to "GADA" watch, my Tudor Ranger.



> With all that said, here are a couple of recent pictures, both business and fun:


Which is fun and which is business?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Pictures of said Tudor on NATO?

Also, fun is the one without any clothes on.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Pictures of said Tudor on NATO?


Sure thing. These are some pictures from my travels:



























> Also, fun is the one without any clothes on.


I don't know, that scallop shell pattern seems pretty fun to me.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I rather like the black, Raza. Didn't think I would (hence the request for pics). Also, that Saddleback looks quite nice too!

How big is the watch? I am assuming at least 40-42mm, since you've mentioned before you have fairly large... wrists.



Raza said:


> I don't know, that scallop shell pattern seems pretty fun to me.


Well then, I hope you like the turtles I'm wearing today.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I rather like the black, Raza. Didn't think I would (hence the request for pics). Also, that Saddleback looks quite nice too!
> 
> How big is the watch? I am assuming at least 40-42mm, since you've mentioned before you have fairly large... wrists.
> 
> Well then, I hope you like the turtles I'm wearing today.


First of all, yes, I do like the turtles. Your ties have fun designs of animals I've eaten, so, yeah, I'm a fan.

Second, the Ranger is 41mm wide, 48mm lug to lug, and 12.2mm thick (I believe your Explorer is 40x47x12.2, so pretty close in dimensions; I find that NATOs work better with thinner watches, whereas with thicker ones, it tends to just pile on, and the lug area can look a bit silly with just a tall slab of metal between the springbars and the bezel). I used to be all about the black/gray "Bond" striped NATO (and I do still often wear my red with a white stripe NATO), but a while back I just started feeling the solid NATOs more. I think it was about the time I got a Timex Weekender on a solid burgundy strap. I still switch out to colorful straps now and then, especially for summer and spring barbecues and picnics and the like, but my solid black Maratac is my go to.

Third, I love the Saddleback! It was my daily bag and personal item for Japan and Taiwan, while I was living over there. It's a large satchel in tobacco leather, which is my favorite color they make. It's simpler than the briefcase, but also a lot lighter and less expensive; organizing your stuff in it can be a challenge because there's less native organization, but it certainly makes up for it by being something like 3 pounds lighter and costing around $200 less. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Ague Trading Company also makes a good NATO, but some of them are about an inch shorter than the Maratacs (11" rather than 12") and some are the same length. Much softer out of the box than the Maratacs, though. I've had that Maratac for like 6 or 7 years and it only in the last year felt broken in.


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

I know nothing about Rolex, but is the Explorer series supposed to be more rugged than a typical Rolex? To my uncultured, untrained eye it looks like a typical Rolex with a (slightly) sporty dial.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Ague Trading Company also makes a good NATO, but some of them are about an inch shorter than the Maratacs (11" rather than 12") and some are the same length. Much softer out of the box than the Maratacs, though. I've had that Maratac for like 6 or 7 years and it only in the last year felt broken in.


As rugged?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

F.Alexander said:


> I know nothing about Rolex, but is the Explorer series supposed to be more rugged than a typical Rolex? To my uncultured, untrained eye it looks like a typical Rolex with a (slightly) sporty dial.


The genesis of the Explorer line was with the original oyster perpetual chronometer that was designed to withstand temperatures between -20°C and +40°C. They were worn by Tenzing and Hillary on their Everest summit.

Subsequent models have been designed for explorers, and the GMT also acts as a 12/24 hour indicator (supposedly built for spelunkers). Several other updates have also been made, of course, including increased water resistance.

Generally, the idea is that the Explorer can take a beating, and that is pretty much what I am trying to test with this little experiment of mine.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> As rugged?


None have ever failed me or shown the slightest bit of fraying or degradation, but to be fair, I have a couple dozen NATOs and until recently, I used to rotate them often. I would imagine the Maratac may be more rugged over years, but the Ague NATOs have been fine for me. I have a few from cheapestnatostraps and find that they're just rough and uncomfortable. Ague feel more in line with Gnomon straps, but a little more premium.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you, Raza. That's helpful to know. I may just switch the bracelet and get a NATO if I am to wear this regularly, at least for the next year or so.


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

Metlin said:


> The genesis of the Explorer line was with the original oyster perpetual chronometer that was designed to withstand temperatures between -20°C and +40°C. They were worn by Tenzing and Hillary on their Everest summit.
> 
> Subsequent models have been designed for explorers, and the GMT also acts as a 12/24 hour indicator (supposedly built for spelunkers). Several other updates have also been made, of course, including increased water resistance.
> 
> Generally, the idea is that the Explorer can take a beating, and that is pretty much what I am trying to test with this little experiment of mine.


In that case, looking forward to it. Safe travels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Thank you, Raza. That's helpful to know. I may just switch the bracelet and get a NATO if I am to wear this regularly, at least for the next year or so.


Might be useful for the more active stuff you do. I'd still keep the bracelet around for when you're wearing your fun ties.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> Might be useful for the more active stuff you do. I'd still keep the bracelet around for when you're wearing your fun ties.


You're wrong about the bracelet. He should get custom straps that match his fun ties exactly. That would be alllllll class.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> You're wrong about the bracelet. He should get custom straps that match his fun ties exactly. That would be alllllll class.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> You're wrong about the bracelet. He should get custom straps that match his fun ties exactly. That would be alllllll class.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You have me there. I'm man enough to admit when I'm wrong.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

For the record, I love you guys.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

dbostedo said:


>


Not gonna lie, dude might be my new hero.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Thank you, Raza. That's helpful to know. I may just switch the bracelet and get a NATO if I am to wear this regularly, at least for the next year or so.


You might find this helpful. I have a couple from Cincy Straps Works. Very soft, comfy, and tough. Cheers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/sea...omenato-watchgecko-picture-heavy-3809666.html


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> He should get custom straps that match his fun ties exactly.


You're on to something...

Custom seat-belt tie of the same material as the strap.
a la knit square end ties - 1980's style.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't know Metlin at all, but I think he could pull this off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> You're on to something...
> 
> Custom seat-belt tie of the same material as the strap.
> a la knit square end ties - 1980's style.
> ...





tommyboy31 said:


> I don't know Metlin at all, but I think he could pull this off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I probably could... ;-) Here's a pic of me wearing a similar tie.

Alas, not seat-belt material.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Honestly, I am looking at this NATO. Anyone know where I could get this? Looks pretty striking, IMO.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Alas, not seat-belt material.


Not enough shoulder pad.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

What happened to your face? Were you born that way?

Not sure about where that NATO is, but maybe try out blushark, they have some pretty good looking straps. Sharp colors.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Not enough shoulder pad.


Wut? Looks sharp to me. Now, the blurry fellow in the foreground, he needs a suit with better-fitting shoulders, methinks.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Wut? Looks sharp to me. Now, the blurry fellow in the foreground, he needs a suit with better-fitting shoulders, methinks.


Shoulder pads vs weak underachiever suit:


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Shoulder pads vs weak underachiever suit:


Neapolitan vs. English. ;-)


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Are you Mark Halperin? If so, The Circus was a great show.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Honestly, I am looking at this NATO. Anyone know where I could get this? Looks pretty striking, IMO.


Looks like a solid red NATO with brushed hardware. There are a lot of places you could get one. Just not Maratac (at least not from CountyComm).

Hmm....would you believe Singapore?

Signal Red NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (Matte)

Ague Trading has a solid red in 20mm, but it's only with polished hardware, not satin or brushed. And even then it's a bit brighter. I might have something that could work for you. I'll check.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

I Just ordered a few NATO straps from blu shark. 2 are from their alpha shark line and 1 from the original. Should have them Friday but from looking around they appear to be one of the better ones out there. They do have a red with brushed hardware. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

crown and buckle has nice Nato/Zulu straps as well.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> crown and buckle has nice Nato/Zulu straps as well.


Ah, forgot all about C&B's NATOs.

Red NATO - 20mm | Crown & Buckle

Polished hardware, though. If you're okay with polished, here are the Ague options:

https://www.aguetradingco.com/collections/20mm/products/20-dark-red-nylon

https://www.aguetradingco.com/collections/20mm/products/20-red-nylon

That second one is probably closest in color to the picture you posted, M.


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Big fan of BluShark. I own a few of both the premium Alpha straps and the Original collection. Both are fantastic, but the Alpha straps are decidedly heavier material. Depending on your tastes, you might opt for the lighter original. The hardware is the best I've seen in this type of strap.

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/all-products/products/crimson-red

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/coll...cts/alphashark-cherry-red?variant=39684541902

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

0


Metlin said:


> Honestly, I am looking at this NATO. Anyone know where I could get this? Looks pretty striking, IMO.


Try a Fossil store at your local mall - the regular Fossil stores usually have a better selection and better quality than the outlets, but both are good sources for straps (especially Natos), assuming the Explorer doesn't have an unusual lug width. Fossil will have plain colours and usually has nice multicolor straps. They also give you those quick release pins which are pretty great for easy strap changes.

Here's a post with some pictures of SOME of my NATOs. A plain orange or orange/black would look great on your watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/so-i-had-little-time-my-hands-warning-modem-burner-4023218.html


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.

Raza, Oklahoma, Mak, High Bob - I have ordered a few from C&B, Ague, and Blushark. I really appreciate the help! I have ordered a few colors, so let's see how it goes.

VIT - those are terrific pics. Unfortunately, I am not sure where the nearest Fossil store is, but I really like your combinations.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Last evening was at Billy Bishop - not particularly eventful.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

However, today was spent climbing trees then drinking beer - and potentially damaging the Explorer.

Halfway through one climb and while on a slackline, I realized that my bracelet had come off. And so I spent the next few minutes trying to balance myself and put the watch back on, and dropped it from ~30 feet. Thankfully, it fell on the foliage below, but don't think it was damaged. In my personal view, this basically destroys the case for the bracelet - not only is it a crappy bracelet, why the hell does it come off in the middle of physical activity?

I think I probably scratched it in a few places, and the watch may have started running a wee bit faster. I guess I'll find out.

Here are a few pics, before and after the fall, and of the experience of course. And it wouldn't be complete with the fantastic beer listing from Trillium Brewery here in Canton, Mass.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> However, today was spent climbing trees then drinking beer - and potentially damaging the Explorer.
> 
> Halfway through one climb and while on a slackline, I realized that my bracelet had come off. And so I spent the next few minutes trying to balance myself and put the watch back on, and dropped it from ~30 feet. Thankfully, it fell on the foliage below, but don't think it was damaged. In my personal view, this basically destroys the case for the bracelet - not only is it a crappy bracelet, why the hell does it come off in the middle of physical activity?
> 
> ...


Well, that's why you get the NATO _before _you go on the climb! Seems like closing the barn door now.

(Hope the watch turns out okay)


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Loving this thread. Finally, someone​who uses their watch the way it is intended to be used. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Last evening was at Billy Bishop - not particularly eventful.


It could have been eventful since V.I.T. in an abbreviation for Victor in Toronto.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

V.I.T. said:


> It could have been eventful since V.I.T. in an abbreviation for Victor in Toronto.


For it to be eventful, you'd need to be Victoria. And not after the fact. ;-)


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Metlin said:


> For it to be eventful, you'd need to be Victoria. And not after the fact. ;-)


I'm not THAT liberal. I would have bought you a beer though.

I just accepted a new job that will see me travelling all over the place. This thread has inspired me to buy either an atomic or GPS watch and document my own adventures with that technology.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

V.I.T. said:


> I'm not THAT liberal. I would have bought you a beer though.
> 
> I just accepted a new job that will see me travelling all over the place. This thread has inspired me to buy either an atomic or GPS watch and document my own adventures with that technology.


If it's any help, neither am I. But a beer sounds terrific.

And you should absolutely document your adventures. Do you have a particular watch in mind?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Well, that's why you get the NATO _before _you go on the climb! Seems like closing the barn door now.
> 
> (Hope the watch turns out okay)


Gee, thanks Raza.

It's definitely running fast. As it stands now, it's running 88 seconds faster.

I have reset it but will wait and see if it was a one-time thing or if it gets faster.

Also, I looking back at the pics, it may have been closer to ~50 or even ~60 feet. I guess I'm lucky the crystal didn't shatter.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

rfortson said:


> Loving this thread. Finally, someone who uses their watch the way it is intended to be used.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenManalishi said:


> Are you Mark Halperin? If so, The Circus was a great show.


I have met Mark, and I must say I am far better looking. But yes, The Circus was terrific.

And I'll most certainly take your comment as a compliment!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Metlin said:


> If it's any help, neither am I. But a beer sounds terrific.
> 
> And you should absolutely document your adventures. Do you have a particular watch in mind?


I really like both of these Citizens: the AT8110-53E which should fit nicely in any environment I'll be in, or the AT8020-54L which is a little more casual, but could also work. I like the first, it can be dressed up with a nice strap, but no lume is a bit of a put off. I also like the Blue Angels version, but it may be a little on the casual side for an architectural sales rep. Neither one is particularly expensive and although i could, I'd rather not buy two more watches.


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

For my 100th post I must say that I thoroughly enjoy this thread. It inspires me to document my adventures with my watches, but driving fast, taking photos, and drinking margaritas on the beach doesn't seen as interesting.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Also, I looking back at the pics, it may have been closer to ~50 or even ~60 feet. I guess I'm lucky the crystal didn't shatter.


The potential of the crystal shattering is the first thing I worried about when I heard you were going to take it rock climbing with you.

Putting an Exp II through its paces is all well and good, but I wouldn't want to put a watch "between a bullet and a target."

Enjoying this thread! Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Gee, thanks Raza.
> 
> It's definitely running fast. As it stands now, it's running 88 seconds faster.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a hell of a drop.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

GreenManalishi said:


> For my 100th post I must say that I thoroughly enjoy this thread. It inspires me to document my adventures with my watches, but driving fast, taking photos, and drinking margaritas on the beach doesn't seen as interesting.


I'd read about that.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my 19 complication 0 jewel Timex "Explorer II" that I use for spelunking - white dial, numbers on a bezel, little tiny "A" for whenever I'm deep in the bowels of the earth and have to be reminded which 12 hour section of the day I'm in... what's great is that it has 3 time zones so I can track London & Tokyo's market opening while I spelunk.









(Since I always have to explain myself 
- Metlin has an Ironman & is under no illusion that the GMT function of his watch is necessary 
- he's also a good sport & a smart a$$. 
Thus, purely out of respect, I troll him.)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

M, did your NATOs come in yet? I just noticed that BluShark has a red 20mm with brushed hardware. I've been thinking about trying some of their straps out. Plus, they have watch pods similar to the old Oakley ones, which are convenient for storage and I was thinking about buying. I figured, while I'm at the store, might as well pick up some NATOs. It is summer, after all.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> M, did your NATOs come in yet? I just noticed that BluShark has a red 20mm with brushed hardware. I've been thinking about trying some of their straps out. Plus, they have watch pods similar to the old Oakley ones, which are convenient for storage and I was thinking about buying. I figured, while I'm at the store, might as well pick up some NATOs. It is summer, after all.


I have a few of their natos, they're pretty great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> I have a few of their natos, they're pretty great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you have the AlphaShark ones or the regular ones? Buy two and get one free is a pretty good deal.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Two alphas and a silicone. Got pictures of them both in my "giving NATO a try" thread. Can't recall off hand if you've already popped your head into that one or not.

Edit:. You did pop in there, that's right. Sorry, my memory is garbage these days.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

rfortson said:


> Loving this thread. Finally, someone who uses their watch the way it is intended to be used.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


"Finally"? Ahem.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

starter said:


> "Finally"? Ahem.


I know, just the other day I mastered some speed and ranged things. And I actually did once take my Pan Europ across Europe.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Metlin said:


> However, today was spent climbing trees then drinking beer - and potentially damaging the Explorer.


Good lord, M... Usually the latter precedes the former before an inevitable gravity test occurs.

What, pray tell, was your response at the moment it fell? I can't see cursing the forrest for the trees, but I _can_ envision myself swearing so loud as to make Bigfoot sh*t a purple Twinkie...

You mention it's running rather fast the day after 'The Fall.' Has it since calmed down, or is it still running as if the sapphire crystal is made out of crystal meth?

I sincerely hope the watch's rate of movement regresses to the mean. After such a honorable sacrifice in the name of horological endurance, Trillium should really consider renaming their "Mettle" beer "Metlin."


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> I know, just the other day I mastered some speed and ranged things. And I actually did once take my Pan Europ across Europe.


-Masters speed
-graduates law school

Raza, something you trying to get off your chest?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> -Masters speed
> -graduates law school
> 
> Raza, something you trying to get off your chest?
> ...


Nah, I just drive fast.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

M, do you have any pictures of what actually happened with the bracelet? Did a link break? Did the clasp open up? Was it springbar failure?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> M, do you have any pictures of what actually happened with the bracelet? Did a link break? Did the clasp open up? Was it springbar failure?


Raza, the clasp opened and got jammed in my gear. I was trying to unhook and put it on a carabiner instead of my wrist, and it fell. Understandable, since I should not have tried that on a slackline. Also, I do not know if I have received the NATO straps - been out of the country for a few days!

I owe you and other gentlemen a few responses...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Raza, the clasp opened and got jammed in my gear. I was trying to unhook and put it on a carabiner instead of my wrist, and it fell. Understandable, since I should not have tried that on a slackline. Also, I do not know if I have received the NATO straps - been out of the country for a few days!
> 
> I owe you and other gentlemen a few responses...


The clasp opened up? Is the 16570's clasp not a fliplock? My Speedmaster's 1171 bracelet has a simple snap-in clasp, and I'm always a little bit worried that it will open up if I do anything active with it on. I won't wear it when I'm playing sports, for example, even if I'm just tossing a football (football) or kicking a football (soccer) around, just in case I take a hit or a fall that might cause it to open up.

If it is a fliplock clasp, then damn--that's not something I even think about when I'm doing stuff. But then again, I don't go rock climbing or anything like that. I did it once or twice on a rock wall, but it was something like an 8' rock wall at an elementary school, so I didn't have very far to go. I was a junior in high at the time, assisting the elementary school gym teacher once a week so I could get a parking spot at school. There's a special feeling when you bean a punkass little 8 year old with a dodgeball when he won't go out of the game when another kid hits him with one and then yelling "I came to bring the pain!", Method Man style. Oh, if only I could go back and tell my 17 year old self to truly cherish those moments.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Call me impressed if your explorer still runs after a 50 foot drop, even if it did go through some foliage on the way down. It theoretically would have been doing around 39 mph by the time it reached the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> I really like both of these Citizens: the AT8110-53E which should fit nicely in any environment I'll be in, or the AT8020-54L which is a little more casual, but could also work. I like the first, it can be dressed up with a nice strap, but no lume is a bit of a put off. I also like the Blue Angels version, but it may be a little on the casual side for an architectural sales rep. Neither one is particularly expensive and although i could, I'd rather not buy two more watches.


So i ended up at a Citizen warehouse sale earlier this week and bought them both. I'll be documenting my less exciting adventures in the Seiko and Citizen subforum. I promise i wont mention it in here again. I dont mean to hijack your thread.

So whats up with the Explorer? Is it still intact? Did you have the movement looked at?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Come on, man! We need some updates! I had a little adventure of my own this weekend. Well, if you can count dinner and a rooftop party in Manhattan an adventure (and when my friend Paul is there, it may well become one; this is the guy we had to stop from swimming in the canals in Amsterdam at night). I mean, the Secaucus train station smelled pretty adventurous, at least.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope she has a swift and comfortable recovery. Best of luck with it all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


Hope all goes or has gone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope all goes well.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you all. And since this is a watch thread...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


Completely understandable. Hope everything turns out okay with the wife.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


Sorry to hear that mate. Best wishes for her speedy recovery!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


Hope shes's okay. Us fools can wait, completely understandable.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Sorry folks. Wife is in the hospital for surgery so I've been somewhat distracted. I'll be back on the regularly scheduled programming shortly!


Wow, hope for a Speedy recovery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been a while, but the Explorer is visiting a new continent this time. Hello, Dubai.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The wife doing alright?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

She's doing better, thank you. It'll take a few more weeks but she's up and about. Hardest part of this trip was leaving the little guy with the wife when she's still recovering.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> It's been a while, but the Explorer is visiting a new continent this time. Hello, Dubai.


I've been dying for an update. I feel like I've been missing my stories!

Is everything with your wife okay? How is the watch running? Did you ever get those NATOs?

EDIT: Glad to hear about the wife. I'm watching this space intently. A white dial 16570 is currently the frontrunner for my birth year watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> She's doing better, thank you. It'll take a few more weeks but she's up and about. Hardest part of this trip was leaving the little guy with the wife when she's still recovering.


My little guys say "Get well soon Mrs Metlin"









(if I had a Speedmaster they could wish a "speedy recovery")


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I've been dying for an update. I feel like I've been missing my stories!
> 
> Is everything with your wife okay? How is the watch running? Did you ever get those NATOs?
> 
> EDIT: Glad to hear about the wife. I'm watching this space intently. A white dial 16570 is currently the frontrunner for my birth year watch.


Hahahaha! Yes, the wife is fine and doing fantastic. Thank you for asking!

I received the NATOs but I haven't had a chance to change the bracelet because... life. I promise you there will be pictures shortly. I took the watch climbing a few more times. Seemed to take a beating and still not even a single scratch! I am flabbergasted.

You should absolutely get the 16750. On this trip, I really debated taking a couple of watches but ended up with just the B&M and the Explorer.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> My little guys say "Get well soon Mrs Metlin"
> 
> View attachment 12330379
> 
> ...


That is so adorable - you have incredibly have cute kids!

Thank you for your thoughts. And that Speedy line is epic.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

The watch is definitely running a little fast. It seems to gain about ~4 minutes every 10 days, but more or less stops at that. So after about ~10 days, it doesn't gain much more. I really should get it checked out but I figured I'll see what else breaks before sending it in at its one year anniversary.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Hahahaha! Yes, the wife is fine and doing fantastic. Thank you for asking!
> 
> I received the NATOs but I haven't had a chance to change the bracelet because... life. I promise you there will be pictures shortly. I took the watch climbing a few more times. Seemed to take a beating and still not even a single scratch! I am flabbergasted.
> 
> You should absolutely get the 16750. On this trip, I really debated taking a couple of watches but ended up with just the B&M and the Explorer.


Good to hear!

The other watch I'm considering is the 16760, the "fat lady" coke bezel GMT II. But that had such a limited run that it may just be beyond what I would want to spend, whereas the 16570 is very reasonable. I waffle at times--I really have a hard time figuring out the birth year watch thing because I don't want to get something that'll be too small for me to wear (or too fragile) such that I never end up wearing it. Speedmaster is an obvious choice, given my connection to Omega, but I already have one. Older Rolexes wear a bit smaller than my 114060, but I figure, on a NATO, which adds a little bit of bulk to it, I wouldn't really notice.

Anyway, here's a picture or two I came across that will motivate you to get that NATO on yours:

















EDIT: Oh crap, I just read that the 16570 didn't go into production until 1989. That's after I was born. I guess it wouldn't be a birth year watch after all. I'll probably still get one though, but it'll just be a cool vintage Rolex. The Coke bezel GMTII will have to be my birth year watch.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> The watch is definitely running a little fast. It seems to gain about ~4 minutes every 10 days, but more or less stops at that. So after about ~10 days, it doesn't gain much more. I really should get it checked out but I figured I'll see what else breaks before sending it in at its one year anniversary.


3 minutes a week would drive me nuts, but I have issues. It's worth mentioning that the anti shock system on the balance is probably failed, so if it takes another hard hit there will be worse damage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza, you are torturing me my friend, with that amazing picture of the 16750 on the red NATO! In my view, that makes the watch stand out.

Re: Coke GMT II vs. 16750, I would vote in favor of the GMT II -- in my view, that's a classic that far surpasses the Explorer, as much as I love my Explorer.

Plus, the bezel on the Explorer II doesn't move, while the Coke has a functional moving bezel.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Will_f said:


> 3 minutes a week would drive me nuts, but I have issues. It's worth mentioning that the anti shock system on the balance is probably failed, so if it takes another hard hit there will be worse damage.


I agree. I also feel that my Ironman or G-Shock or Pathfinder would have taken the beating and kept on ticking.

So, as it stands now, the Explorer II is failing the test of GADA watch.

But on a different note, the Explorer II just visited yet another brand new continent. In the next few months, there will be some interesting adventures.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Metlin did you change the diapers with your Explorer?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Igorek said:


> Hello Metlin did you change the diapers with your Explorer?


Oh so many. Hahaha!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Raza, you are torturing me my friend, with that amazing picture of the 16750 on the red NATO! In my view, that makes the watch stand out.
> 
> Re: Coke GMT II vs. 16750, I would vote in favor of the GMT II -- in my view, that's a classic that far surpasses the Explorer, as much as I love my Explorer.
> 
> Plus, the bezel on the Explorer II doesn't move, while the Coke has a functional moving bezel.


The rotating bezel of the GMTII is interesting indeed--though I don't really know how to use it to track a third time zone. But there's room for both; I have some collection attrition coming up.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Raza said:


> ...though I don't really know how to use it to track a third time zone...


I guess that :

-- The regular hands are time zone 1
-- The 24-hour hand and the main dial markers are time zone 2 (you double the hour that it's pointing to - so if it's at 7, that's 14:00.)
-- You rotate the bezel to make the 24-hour hand point to the current time in time zone 3


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> I guess that :
> 
> -- The regular hands are time zone 1
> -- The 24-hour hand and the main dial markers are time zone 2 (you double the hour that it's pointing to - so if it's at 7, that's 14:00.)
> -- You rotate the bezel to make the 24-hour hand point to the current time in time zone 3


Yup, that's the gist of it.

[shameless mansplaining to follow]

If I owned a GMT Master, I'd set the bezel for Korea time. That's where the in-laws live.

So, the main hands would be local time; I'd put the 24hr hand at GMT; and the bezel would have the "9" on top, since Korea is GMT+9. When it's 2400, or midnight, in Greenwich, the 24hr hand would point straight up, and the bezel would indicate 0900 in Korea.

Or, closer to home, let's say I wanted the bezel to track Pacific time for California. I'd set it with "17" at the top as Pacific time is GMT-7 (24 minus 7 is 17).


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Posted in the wrong thread. Sorry Met.
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

Waiting for some mountain biking shots. Some whitewater boating would also help. Also should note that I failed to go through every page of the thread.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

dbostedo said:


> I guess that :
> 
> -- The regular hands are time zone 1
> -- The 24-hour hand and the main dial markers are time zone 2 (you double the hour that it's pointing to - so if it's at 7, that's 14:00.)
> -- You rotate the bezel to make the 24-hour hand point to the current time in time zone 3





BarracksSi said:


> Yup, that's the gist of it.
> 
> [shameless mansplaining to follow]
> 
> ...


Okay, I think I get it now.

Though that still doesn't fix the fact that Fat Ladies go for nearly twice what 16570s do!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Okay, I think I get it now.
> 
> Though that still doesn't fix the fact that Fat Ladies go for nearly twice what 16570s do!


They use the exact same movement. Outside of the moving bezel and the color, I'd say they're practically alike.

Plus, I really like the aesthetics of the Explorer II. Although the black and blue GMT Master II is kinda nice.


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Just flipped through this thread. Interesting premise but one I've worked through already. G-shock if you just want time/date/stopwatch type stuff. Garmin if you want a crapload of data. (The 935 or Fenix 5 are nice.) 

My weekly activities would rattle the .... out of any auto to the point where it would need to be serviced (assuming it wouldn't just break) and the first time that happens it's the cost of a garmin 935, so why wouldn't I just buy that instead and DGAF?

I am enjoying the thread though!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Signal Red NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (Matte)









I think last time we did this exercise, the 20mm solid red with brushed hardware was out of stock. It's back now. I'm tempted to get one now to put away for when I go for my own 16570 next year.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Testing....I can't see my own posts. Can anyone see the post I made about the red NATO?

EDIT: So weird, I see it now. Carry on.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Raza said:


> Testing....I can't see my own posts. Can anyone see the post I made about the red NATO?
> 
> EDIT: So weird, I see it now. Carry on.


I see it....


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Tommywine0 said:


> I see it....


Thanks, Tommy. So weird. All the threads I posted in last night wouldn't load any responses for me after the one immediately preceding my post until I posted in those threads again this morning. Some of them still aren't workingl


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> Thanks, Tommy. So weird. All the threads I posted in last night wouldn't load any responses for me after the one immediately preceding my post until I posted in those threads again this morning. Some of them still aren't workingl


Are you using the Tapatalk? It's been wicked wonky for me left and right lately.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Are you using the Tapatalk? It's been wicked wonky for me left and right lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nope. Chrome on MacOS. And it's not showing up across multiple browsers and multiple devices! It's so weird.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I love how frequently metlin's thread just turns into a random conversation spot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

No updates, M?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Come on, M! I need to live vicariously through this thread until I get one myself.


----------



## jumezei (Jul 18, 2016)

very interesting reading, i would like to have a one watch collection one day and use it as it should be, subscribed.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

well... no adventures? or has the Rolex proven to be not the watch we all thought it was.... ?????


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

And the adventures?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

I want a Rolex Explorer II what is the story anyway? I am curious to hear?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin is an international man of mystery...perhaps he's needed to be more mysterious than usual over the past few months.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Raza said:


> Metlin is an international man of mystery...perhaps he's needed to be more mysterious than usual over the past few months.


The name's Metlin. James Metlin. I prefer my Martini shaken, not stirred.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> Metlin is an international man of mystery...perhaps he's needed to be more mysterious than usual over the past few months.


Hopefully he hasn't been caught by one of his arch villains.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

He switched (sold out) to Omega and now has to hid his face!?!?!?


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Will_f said:


> The name's Metlin. James Metlin. I prefer my Martini shaken, not stirred.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My name it's Bond, James Bond  No offence sir !


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

double post, sorry


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gentlemen (and ladies!). It is good to be back.

Raza, I did indeed switch out to the NATO, but switched right back because I had gotten used to the metal bracelet. I may go back to the NATO at some point, but that day is not today.

And I have indeed been traveling, and I have had a few changes in life. Some for the better, some not so much. Either way, it has been a ridiculously busy few months. Apologies for not writing.

In any event, without much further ado, here are a few places the Explorer has visited.

Back in August, the Explorer and I made our way to Phillip Island, where we saw fairy penguins, wallabies, and the beautiful bay. And of course, in true Aussie style, consumed ridiculous amounts of alcohol.



















Suffice it to say the view was stunning:










We subsequently made our way back into our new home for the next year, Melbourne.



















And of course, I was definitely styling with some French floral cuff links.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back Metlin. After reporting some health problems with your spouse and then dropping out I feared the worst.

Looks like you’re still making that boring old watch look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Of course, somewhere along the way I had to visit the Indonesian government and some of their banks.

Jakarta was great (and I remember a time when it was called Djakarta), but the traffic was crazy. There were ISIS demonstrations on the roads, which really surprised me.



















But you don't care about all that. You care about the fun stuff.

Well, given that I was in Indonesia anyway, I figured I'd swing by and check out Bali and a volcano or two.

Ran into these guys at the monkey sanctuary in Ubud. You can't tell, but I was wearing my Explorer.




























And saw a rice terrace or three.










But what's the point of going all this way if you don't see a volcano? Well, Mount Agung was supposed to errupt, but I figured how about this other fella, Kitamani?

Well, that's for the next installment.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Will_f said:


> Welcome back Metlin. After reporting some health problems with your spouse and then dropping out I feared the worst.
> 
> Looks like you're still making that boring old watch look good.


Thank you. It's good to be back.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

How often do you get to have a coffee by an active volcano when the one next to it may pop? Well, in my case, not very often.

So when I had the chance, that's exactly what I did.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

But all this isn't cutting it. It's really not putting the Explorer through the paces.

Perhaps what was really needed was a swim under a waterfall in the Ayung River while rafting, because who doesn't do that? Rocks, water, paddles, people. So many opportunities to get beaten up. And yes, the Explorer II did get beaten up, and it is still going strong.

I apologize for the poor quality - taking photos on your phone when rating under a waterfall was a lot harder than I thought. It's a miracle I did not lose my phone or my watch. But if you pay close attention, the Explorer can be spotted, taking a beating.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

My adventures in Indonesia did not end there. I had assumed I would spend my last few days there lounging by the beach and sipping delicious alcoholic beverages.



















But alas! That was not to be. Just as I was about to head back to my room, I stepped on a venomous sea urchin, which ended up putting a few spikes in my foot.

The first thing I did upon coming into my room, of course, was to down what was left of some very expensive wine. It was a sacrilege, but I was in pain. You see, when I was flying from Jakarta to Bali, I could not buy any alcohol. Even the planes are not allowed to serve alcohol. But after a long and stressful day, I was in dire need of inebriation. So, the first thing I did when I landed in Bali? I got myself some excellent wine. I was saving this wine to be consumed under better circumstances, but the desperate time called for a desperate measure.

So, while laying there well and thoroughly sloshed, extremely sunburned, and loudly moaning like a sow giving birth, a doctor come into my room and performed a little surgical procedure. He got all the little spikes out (6 of them), and gave me little shots of antivenom some antibiotics, and some amazing pain meds. And quite literally 12 minutes after this whole ordeal, I took a call with an intransigent senior executive of a global bank and a bunch of market analysts - let's just say it's a miracle I'm not on a black list somewhere after that. I am not usually a patient man, but alcohol and drugs put me on a new high.




























After the sea urchin, the intense sunburn, imbibing questionable water from rivers, and a ton of mosquito bites, I was surprised to find I was more or less normal at the end of it all.

In any event, it was a fun trip. So long Indonesia.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Back in Australia, I saw all these fantastic animals. I was indeed wearing my Explorer, but I was so distracted by the wildlife and the company that I forgot to take pictures of my watch.

But here are some pictures of kangaroos and an emu.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Where o where do we go next, Pinky? I do not know, Brain! But I hear Croatia is terrific this time of the year.

Something about the Adriatic and the Dalmatian coast has always held a lot of romantic appeal to me. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Of course, the evenings were spent on a boat, and at this amazing club called the Hemingway. Who doesn't want to live life the Hemingway?




























And there's the Explorer... again.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Since I was in Croatia anyway, I thought why not go visit Bosnia?

You see, one of my favorite authors is Ivo Andric, who wrote this amazing book called The Bridge on the Drina. While the Drina river is inner eastern Bosnia Herzegovina in the town of Višegrad, the bridge that provided the original inspiration to Andric was the one in Herzegovina in the town of Stari Most, popularly known as Mostar.

"When a man lodges in Mostar, it is not a sound that wakes him up in the morning, but light. I know from experience. The light awaited me when I arrived in Mostar, followed me during my stay from morning to night, and later, after leaving, I remained in me as the main characteristic of my memory on Mostar. 
It always seemed to me that it was shining over this nature of a privileged city, and what pervades everything in it, let it be light, exceptional in strength and quality. I always thought that the love for life, courage and serenity, the meaning of measure and creative work must enter into it with man. 
I've never been able to observe this light enough, even though I met it everywhere. She has the smile of these people and the clear vowels of their speech, on the faces of young men and women in the evening walk. It turns like a golden, restless glint in a glass of the Mostar tinsel, lives as a compact strength and delight in these peaches and cherries. It is hiding in the shady, cold water Radobolje. According to her Neretva is our brightest river, and after it, the naked borders of the surrounding hills have a certain degree of magnitude. She is glowing from the story of the fighting of Mostar people for today's freedom and shining from today's efforts to progress in all directions. In that light, I remember most of Mostar." -- Ivo Andric

Having come this far, I had to go see Mostar, and eat some delicious Cevapi. To say that Bosnia-Herzegovina was beautiful would be an understatement of epic proportions.
































































The thing that inspired me the most about Bosnia was how much the people wanted to forget the war, and move on.

Despite all the history and the violence, there was an eagerness for peace, and a desire to build a better future.

There was an entire industry built around using ammunitions to be smelt into toys, artifacts, and other things.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

The drive back from Bosnia-Herzegovina into Croatia was interesting.

Ethnically, the people in Bosnia-Herzegovina, Croatia, and Serbia are all the same. However, while Croatians are Catholic, Bosnians are Muslim and Serbians are Russian Orthodox. As such, driving through Bosnia with a Croatian license place was not ideal.

About 2 miles from the border, we were stopped by a Bosnian police car. When they saw that I was an American, they were willing to let us go if we gave them ~200 Marka (~$120). Entry into Croatia was a breeze, but a few miles down the road, we were stopped again. The cops wanted to know if we had any contraband, but once again, the American passport helped. Thankfully, no fines this time around.

But the drive itself was along the Dalmatian coast - a little long, but incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Back in Melbourne, the Explorer led a more or less boring existence for a few weeks.

Hanging out with dogs, looking stylish etc.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

There's only so much prosaicism I can take in my life, so off to Gold Coast it was.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Given that these are indeed the adventures of my watch, I thought this would make a great picture of the Explorer II surfing a wave...

...except that a big wave came by and dragged the Explorer into the Pacific :-(


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

And ? hope you recover it



Metlin said:


> Given that these are indeed the adventures of my watch, I thought this would make a great picture of the Explorer II surfing a wave...
> 
> ...except that a big wave came by and dragged the Explorer into the Pacific :-(


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I think you definitely bought the right watch for your lifestyle. Makes me want to sell the house, the dog and the cars and take off until the money runs out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamiya (Jul 5, 2017)

Haha I started reading this thread from pg1 never imagining you'd end up downunder!


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Metlin,

are you in the witness protection program.... or maybe just an International Man of Mystery? LOL

is the ExplorerII the best go any where do anything watch?? for your lifestyle ..Maybe... For most of us... something that wouldn't drain $6000 dollars out of our wallet would be better


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Will_f said:


> I think you definitely bought the right watch for your lifestyle. Makes me want to sell the house, the dog and the cars and take off until the money runs out.


What's stopping you? ;-) I suggest that you watch The Secret Life of Walter Mitty for inspiration.












Tamiya said:


> Haha I started reading this thread from pg1 never imagining you'd end up downunder!


Australia rocks. Such a terrific place, great people, amazing food, and delicious coffee.

My only bone to pick with Australia? It is so far away from everywhere. That and everything here is trying to kill you. Not in the cities, but out in the bush, especially up north and west.



Ke0bfy said:


> Metlin,
> 
> are you in the witness protection program.... or maybe just an International Man of Mystery? LOL


Just someone who enjoys traveling and adventure, and fortunate enough to have the means to do it as part of my livelihood.



Ke0bfy said:


> is the ExplorerII the best go any where do anything watch?? for your lifestyle ..Maybe... For most of us... something that wouldn't drain $6000 dollars out of our wallet would be better


Well, this thread began because I made the argument that a Rolex Explorer could in no way take the beating that a Timex Ironman or a G-Shock would for the kind of things I'd like to do. Several people disagreed, and I made a wager and bought myself an Explorer II.

There is living life, and there is living life well. I can go through my travels and adventures wearing my Ironman, or I could go through it wearing my Explorer II.

For a WIS, it's a beautiful watch that reminds me of all the adventures we have had and all the adventures we be having. If it still remains functional at the end of it all, it would be a heirloom for my son with some great stories.



optiblu said:


> And ? hope you recover it


Did I? Did I not? Stay tuned! Same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## fonzytank (Jun 17, 2015)

Excellent adventure old boy. Excellent I say


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

Dalmation coast looks beautiful. Tolls seem a little excessive in Croation though.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

fonzytank said:


> Excellent adventure old boy. Excellent I say


Why thank you, chap.



Fatchance said:


> Dalmation coast looks beautiful. Tolls seem a little excessive in Croation though.


It was quite gorgeous.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe I missed the result.... But what happened after you dropped the Explorer... it was running very fast ?? Did it require a service to set it right???


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Ke0bfy said:


> Maybe I missed the result.... But what happened after you dropped the Explorer... it was running very fast ?? Did it require a service to set it right???


It still runs ~3 mins fast but not any faster. Usually peaks at that and stays there.

I may get it serviced one of these days before I go dive in the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Back in Australia, I saw all these fantastic animals. I was indeed wearing my Explorer, but I was so distracted by the wildlife and the company that I forgot to take pictures of my watch.
> 
> But here are some pictures of kangaroos and an emu.


Emus just seem like they'd be ill tempered.

Glad you're still upright, M.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Emus just seem like they'd be ill tempered.
> 
> Glad you're still upright, M.


Thank you, Raza. It's good to be back, and great to see you back and posting as well!

And yes, emus are kinda a-holes.

I have found that cassowaries and emus to be pretty aggressive. And hell, even magpies in Australia try and swoop and poke you. A colleague ended up breaking a leg and getting attacked by magpies while trying to protect his baby. They're little sh!ts.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I love this thread, so glad I subscribed. This forum is such a great group of diverse yet like-minded (when it comes to loving watches) individuals that sometimes it just makes me smile I'm part of this community. Great thread so far Metlin, hope you keep on keepin' on down under and please please please pet a kangaroo or two for me


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Metlin said:


> And hell, even magpies in Australia try and swoop and poke you. A colleague ended up breaking a leg and getting attacked by magpies while trying to protect his baby. They're little sh!ts.


Yeah, the magpies are vicious b*stards in spring when they are protecting their young.


























Regards,


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Who is in the picture?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Thank you, Raza. It's good to be back, and great to see you back and posting as well!
> 
> And yes, emus are kinda a-holes.
> 
> I have found that cassowaries and emus to be pretty aggressive. And hell, even magpies in Australia try and swoop and poke you. A colleague ended up breaking a leg and getting attacked by magpies while trying to protect his baby. They're little sh!ts.


Australia just seems like the land of things that are trying to kill you. Plus, I've seen Mad Max. No matter how much I want to go to the Sydney Opera House, I'm not chaining a guitar to my nipples to fit in.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

You know, Lloyd, just when I think you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this&#8230;and *totally redeem yourself*!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

optiblu said:


> And ? hope you recover it


Yes, indeed. It gave me quite a scare, but I was finally able to get it. It was almost serendipity, because it was being dragged back into the water.



anrex said:


> ...


Excellent choice, sir. May I present mine, well traveled, scratched, and dented?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

James A said:


> Yeah, the magpies are vicious b*stards in spring when they are protecting their young.


Indeed. But Oz also has some terrific things. And Melbourne is such a cool city.



Raza said:


> Australia just seems like the land of things that are trying to kill you. Plus, I've seen Mad Max. No matter how much I want to go to the Sydney Opera House, I'm not chaining a guitar to my nipples to fit in.


Oh come on, Raza. It's not so bad. See below.



Toothbras said:


> I love this thread, so glad I subscribed. This forum is such a great group of diverse yet like-minded (when it comes to loving watches) individuals that sometimes it just makes me smile I'm part of this community. Great thread so far Metlin, hope you keep on keepin' on down under and please please please pet a kangaroo or two for me


Well, here I am hugging a koala and feeding a baby wallaby. As you can see, I am rocking the Explorer II.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Raza said:


> Australia just seems like the land of things that are trying to kill you. Plus, I've seen Mad Max. No matter how much I want to go to the Sydney Opera House, I'm not chaining a guitar to my nipples to fit in.


If it makes you feel any better, kangaroos taste good. I'll admit to my shock at seeing one on the menu when I travelled down under...it felt a bit like seeing bald eagle on the menu in terms of being an iconic critter.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Indeed. But Oz also has some terrific things. And Melbourne is such a cool city.
> 
> Oh come on, Raza. It's not so bad. See below.
> 
> Well, here I am hugging a koala and feeding a baby wallaby. As you can see, I am rocking the Explorer II.


You have no idea how jealous I am. We went to the Minnesota Renaissance Fair this year and (for some odd reason) they had a petting zoo with kangaroos. Feeding them was the best part of the whole day, a koala would have made my head explode lol


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, kangaroos taste good. I'll admit to my shock at seeing one on the menu when I travelled down under...it felt a bit like seeing bald eagle on the menu in terms of being an iconic critter.


Over a million kangaroos are actually slaughtered every year for meat. They're kind of a nuisance from what I understand, and the red kangaroos are giant jerks. Kangaroo meat also has a terrific nutrient profile that's rich in protein and vitamins with only 2% fat.

I tried wallaby. It was quite delicious, almost like tender veal.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am. We went to the Minnesota Renaissance Fair this year and (for some odd reason) they had a petting zoo with kangaroos. Feeding them was the best part of the whole day, a koala would have made my head explode lol


Well, since you asked...

The little guy was a bit shy at first, and it was cute.



















And then there were the wombats, who looked like oversized oblong tribbles.










And of course, the usual suspects.




























And since this is a watch thread, you can see just how the Explorer II gets treated. Gravel and mud, water and ice. No different than how I would treat my Timex Ironman or my Casio Pathfinder.

No babying whatsoever, and it's still going strong! Let's see whether or not the crystal cracks under pressure or if it can really take a beating.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> The little guy was a bit shy at first, and it was cute.
> 
> ...


Why must you torment me so?

Here's a pic of a nice kitty I found out in the woods, really likes to be petted though his fur is kinda ouchy


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, kangaroos taste good. I'll admit to my shock at seeing one on the menu when I travelled down under...it felt a bit like seeing bald eagle on the menu in terms of being an iconic critter.


Oh yes, it is good. I've had it before, actually. I'm an adventurous eater.


----------



## jj4 (Apr 1, 2017)

Love the Polar White!


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great choice. I always recommend this watch as a good entry level into Rolex sports model. It?s nice that you got the box and papers as well


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Thank you, Raza. It's good to be back, and great to see you back and posting as well!
> 
> And yes, emus are kinda a-holes.
> 
> I have found that cassowaries and emus to be pretty aggressive. And hell, even magpies in Australia try and swoop and poke you. A colleague ended up breaking a leg and getting attacked by magpies while trying to protect his baby. They're little sh!ts.


We have magpies in Alaska too. Quite aggressive in the spring when they have chicks. Sometimes I have to carry a slingshot to keep them off the dog and I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great explorations Meltin! Welcome to Aus. 
I like magpies, they rarely actually touch you, just buzz the tower!
Their song is the joy they share every morning.
They are very territorial, and stay in their territory for generations. 
Emus are scary, I remember being a small boy corned by an emu, it's big prehistoric head in my face. I stood there petrified holding my bag of chips , while it ate them all!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Good morning, Dubai.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Good morning, Dubai.


Are those Ray-Bans not polarized?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Are those Ray-Bans not polarized?


I occasionally fly, Raza. Polarized sunglasses wreak havoc on the instruments.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I occasionally fly, Raza. Polarized sunglasses wreak havoc on the instruments.


You just have to tilt your head a bit! Ever since getting polarized glasses 15 years ago, regular lenses are like putting my hand over my eyes to shade them.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I occasionally fly, Raza. Polarized sunglasses wreak havoc on the instruments.


One of those fancy digital screen guys.... I see how it is. Swap that out for a 6 pack and you can benefit from the joys of polarization. The real question is how in the hell do you wear those things under a headset.......? I'm a Persol guy most of the time, but whenever the headset goes on the Randolphs do too.

PS: In case it wasn't clear to everyone else I'm 110% kidding about the benefits of polarization for pilots. Particular if you're VFR the potential loss of glare off of other aircraft is the biggest reason to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's just say spending a few days out in the desert has me reconsidering not having polarized glasses.

More pics to come, but here's one to get started.










The Explorer has survived more sand and heat, and isn't doing too badly.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Let's just say spending a few days out in the desert has me reconsidering not having polarized glasses.
> 
> More pics to come, but here's one to get started.
> 
> ...


Can't hurt to have one pair for everyday and one pair for flying. I have three pairs of polarized glasses--Maui Jim, Ray-Ban, and Randolph. That's probably the order of lens quality too, best first, but I wear the Randolphs the most.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

As you can see Raza, the sun was killing me, but the Explorer II took a beating.

We explored the Arabian Desert, and while it didn't seem too hot in the beginning, the heat and dust gets to you by the afternoon. Getting sand in awkward places is never fun, especially when you have to keep walking. Now I understand why the bedouins wear what they wear.

Somewhere out there, ran into a guy with a falcon. I did have the bird perch on my arm, but the falconry glove covered up my watch.

Spent the night with a friend, drinking splendid Aussie wine and admiring the stars. We were camped out, talking about our travels and women. Woke up to find my body covered in sand, grime, and bug-bites.

And I can't quite describe the colors the desert took as the sun rose. It was as if everything was white-washed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Will_f said:


> Makes me want to sell the house, the dog and the cars and take off until the money runs out.


If I did that, I 'd be lucky to make it to San Diego. 
Or maybe Albuquerque, if I scrimp on food here and there.
Dammit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> If I did that, I 'd be lucky to make it to San Diego.
> Or maybe Albuquerque, if I scrimp on food here and there.
> Dammit.


Albuquerque is a long way from Asia, Tom.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> Albuquerque is a long way from Asia, Tom.


Hence the need for scrimping.
I suppose I could take a Greyhound once I get to San Diego.

Dammit.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> As you can see Raza, the sun was killing me, but the Explorer II took a beating.
> 
> We explored the Arabian Desert, and while it didn't seem too hot in the beginning, the heat and dust gets to you by the afternoon. Getting sand in awkward places is never fun, especially when you have to keep walking. Now I understand why the bedouins wear what they wear.
> 
> ...


I can't say I spend a lot of time in deserts--moral and ethical wastelands, sure, but not actual deserts. Beaches with no water, they seem like. And I don't care for beaches with water, really. But yes, polarized glass would have helped you there.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Raza said:


> I can't say I spend a lot of time in deserts--moral and ethical wastelands, sure, but* not actual deserts*. *Beaches with no water*, they seem like. And* I don't care for beaches with water*, really. But yes, polarized glass would have helped you there.


I guess I will never be able to convince you to get "away from it all," and join me for some cheap - and I do mean, motel 6 cheap - adventure either in San Diego or Albuquerque, then.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Hence the need for scrimping.
> I suppose I could take a Greyhound once I get to San Diego.
> 
> Dammit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I can't say I spend a lot of time in deserts--moral and ethical wastelands, sure, but not actual deserts.


Well, I'm an American too.



Raza said:


> Beaches with no water, they seem like. And I don't care for beaches with water, really. But yes, polarized glass would have helped you there.


I'm agree, not a fan of large water bodies, either. Procreation gets a tad difficult.



Chronopolis said:


> I guess I will never be able to convince you to get "away from it all," and join me for some cheap - and I do mean, motel 6 cheap - adventure either in San Diego or Albuquerque, then.


I doubt anything is cheap in San Diego, or if Albuquerque even has a Motel 6 (or if they have one that's not drug infested).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I doubt anything is cheap in San Diego, or if Albuquerque even has a Motel 6 (or if they have one that's not drug infested).



I don't mind, I am a bit of an infestation myself.

As for cheap, it's in the heart. Like a groove. ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I guess I will never be able to convince you to get "away from it all," and join me for some cheap - and I do mean, motel 6 cheap - adventure either in San Diego or Albuquerque, then.


I'll actually do a regular beach with water once the crowds clear out and it starts to get a little colder. Late September through October are prime beach times for me. Temperature-wise, that's long sleeve shirt but still no socks weather. My favorite weather.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I'll actually do a regular beach with water once the crowds clear out and it starts to get a little colder. Late September through October are prime beach times for me. Temperature-wise, that's long sleeve shirt but still no socks weather. My favorite weather.


So basically New England in the summer then.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mind, I am a *bit *of an infestation myself.


I love your optimism.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Let's just say spending a few days out in the desert has me reconsidering not having polarized glasses.
> 
> More pics to come, but here's one to get started.
> 
> ...


Are you on a spirit quest?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> So basically New England in the summer then.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Are you on a spirit quest?


Looking at the tilt of the shot, I'd say spirit ingest.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

I love my polar! Definitely a keeper! 


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Are you on a spirit quest?


My inner spirit is a Polar... bear.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Looking at the tilt of the shot, I'd say spirit ingest.


We sat out on the dunes overnight, looking at the stars and ingesting some excellent Aussie wine from the Barossa Valley.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> I love my polar! Definitely a keeper!


Let's just say I have been quite surprised by how much of a beating my Rolex Explorer has taken.

I did miss the Indiglo functionality of my Iron Man and the lightweight feel, but the Explorer II isn't half as bad.


----------



## lovetheautos (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah all those handshakes and flights must be taking a number or the Rolex!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

lovetheautos said:


> Yeah all those handshakes and flights must be taking a number or the Rolex!


My Rolex gets quite a workout since I wear the watch on my right hand.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

OedipusFlex said:


> As for black tie, it's been said a true gentleman needs no reference of time in those situations. Just a thought





Sevenmack said:


> The people who offer up that stale chestnut tend not to have children or depend on working for others to sustain their income streams. I pay them no mind.
> 
> Being a true gentleman is ultimately about what you _do_, not what you _wear_ or if you check the time.





TheSanDiegan said:


> To the point of M.'s thread, on a recent trip to the Indian subcontinent, over the span of six weeks I was in a boardroom in Mumbai, tracked a tiger in Assam, attended 5-6 social functions of varying degrees of formality, and took in NYE at an EDM festival in Goa while spending a week at a friend's place about a 2 minute walk from the beach. I took with me two watches: an alligator-strapped, silver-dialed dress chrono for the boardroom and more formal evening functions, and a NATO-strapped field watch for everywhere else. With very rare exceptions, I only travel with two watches, and never my nicest when traveling to certain locales.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the appeal of having One Watch to Rule Them All.


Ladies and gentlemen, the first of many black tie events of the year (or what's left of it) is upon us.

So, hold your horses. I will be breaking them rules and wearing my Explorer II to a black tie event tomorrow.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I will be breaking them rules and wearing my Explorer II to a black tie event tomorrow.


It's good for the soul every now and then to tell the whole world and its rules to F off, and dress (or not) and do as one pleases, 
and NOT give 2 chits about the consequences.

(Been doing a lot of that lately myself. So nice.)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> It's good for the soul every now and then to tell the whole world and its rules to F off, and dress (or not) and do as one pleases,
> and NOT give 2 chits about the consequences.
> 
> (Been doing a lot of that lately myself. So nice.)


It's also Australia and not New England, so I could probably get away with it a whole lot more. ;-)


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> It's also Australia and not New England, so I could probably get away with it a whole lot more. ;-)


Wait a minute, I've been a New Englander my whole life, am I supposed to be conforming to rules?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> Wait a minute, I've been a New Englander my whole life, am I supposed to be conforming to rules?


Clearly, you live in the wrong New England. Might not be sufficiently "England-ish"... or even "new" in the old sense of the word.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

To hell with them rules.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hyeah, right. 
Where are your CROCS?



Metlin said:


> To hell with them rules.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Hyeah, right.
> Where are your CROCS?


Breaking the rules another way tonight, Tom. I'm wearing monkstraps. And switched out the cuff links to be somewhat more... ambitious.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Lawdy!
What next? Striped spanx?
..
...

But I trust you ARE wearing spanx though, under those pants.



Metlin said:


> Breaking the rules another way tonight, Tom. I'm wearing monkstraps. And switched out the cuff links to be somewhat more... ambitious.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Lawdy!
> What next? Striped spanx?
> ..
> ...
> ...


These days I proudly flaunt my... prosperity.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Breaking the rules another way tonight, Tom. I'm wearing monkstraps. And switched out the cuff links to be somewhat more... ambitious.


Here ya go, a Hammy instead of a Rollie, no cufflinks at all, and slippers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> These days I proudly flaunt my... prosperity.


reminds me of the story of the legendary hen who laid golden eggs. but i modified the story so it's a male hen. what do you call a male hen again? male hens don't lay eggs??

sorry sorry just being random...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Here ya go, a Hammy instead of a Rollie, no cufflinks at all, and slippers!
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171208/539be7262d12d024c30a08477f3c0dc5.jpg


I wish I could like this picture a thousand times over. That looks far more comfortable and cozy. And the kids toys in the corner makes infinitely better than any superficial accoutrements.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulo 8135 said:


> reminds me of the story of the legendary hen who laid golden eggs. but i modified the story so it's a male hen. what do you call a male hen again? male hens don't lay eggs??
> 
> sorry sorry just being random...


Thank you for making it awkward, Paulo. Here's a photo of my watch to distract you.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Thank you for making it awkward, Paulo. Here's a photo of my watch to distract you.


yeah, i really wasn't sure if that post was a good idea or not so i thought i'd better make it as life is a learning curve. i feel a little wiser already.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> It's also Australia and not New England, so I could probably get away with it a whole lot more. ;-)


When imagining a black tie gala in Australia, I'm seeing snakeskin vests and cowboy hats and boots, with hors d'ouevres passed out by waiters riding kangaroos wearing tuxedos (the kangaroos wearing the tuxedos, not the waiters). Let's see, did I get enough stereotypes in? Something about Mad Max.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Breaking the rules another way tonight, Tom. I'm wearing monkstraps. And switched out the cuff links to be somewhat more... ambitious.


Monkstraps! You've gone a step too far, sir. Where are my dueling gloves?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Raza said:


> When imagining a black tie gala in Australia, I'm seeing snakeskin vests and cowboy hats and boots, with hors d'ouevres passed out by waiters riding kangaroos wearing tuxedos (the kangaroos wearing the tuxedos, not the waiters). Let's see, *did I get enough stereotypes in?* Something about Mad Max.


Forgot the "shrimp on the baa-bee."


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Forgot the "shrimp on the baa-bee."


I folded them into the kangaroo hors d'ouevres.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> When imagining a black tie gala in Australia, I'm seeing snakeskin vests and cowboy hats and boots, with hors d'ouevres passed out by waiters riding kangaroos wearing tuxedos (the kangaroos wearing the tuxedos, not the waiters). Let's see, did I get enough stereotypes in? Something about Mad Max.


And the traditional dingo eating someone's child

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbeat (Nov 29, 2017)

Raza said:


> When imagining a black tie gala in Australia, I'm seeing snakeskin vests and cowboy hats and boots, with hors d'ouevres passed out by waiters riding kangaroos wearing tuxedos (the kangaroos wearing the tuxedos, not the waiters). Let's see, did I get enough stereotypes in? Something about Mad Max.


You forgot Crocodile Dundee groping someone to verify their gender...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> And the traditional dingo eating someone's child
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought this was a black tie gala, not dinner theater!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

jamesbeat said:


> You forgot Crocodile Dundee groping someone to verify their gender...


What's the old saying? Trust, but verify.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

On my way home for the holidays. Oh New England. I look forward to the snow, the driving, and the Patriots kicking some Steelers ass.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Metlin said:


> On my way home for the holidays. Oh New England. I look forward to the snow, the driving, and the Patriots kicking some Steelers ass.


Not unless Brady plays much better!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

It's funny, as much as I dislike the Patriots for their cheating and what not, I am also a Philadelphian, and therefore hate Pittsburgh.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Raza said:


> It's funny, as much as I dislike the Patriots for their cheating and what not, I am also a Philadelphian, and therefore hate Pittsburgh.


Guess how I feel about Pittsburgh, I left town, and took this watch pic in Erie instead...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Raza said:


> It's funny, as much as I dislike the Patriots for their cheating and what not, I am also a Philadelphian, and therefore hate Pittsburgh.


Being that I'm a Washingtonian I hate Philly almost as much as Dallas


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

anrex said:


> Guess how I feel about Pittsburgh, I left town, and took this watch pic in Erie instead...


I see your pictures and raise mine, Polar Explorer in cold New England.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> What's the old saying? Trust, but verify.


You may have a future in Hollywood.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

IGotId said:


> Not unless Brady plays much better!


How much better do you want the old man to play?! I can't believe he's still playing, let alone kicking ass.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

He's played very well for most of the season however played like an old man the last game!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, maybe he should have deflated the ball a little, or maybe just recorded the other teams practice. Oh wait, I mean he really is innocent and if we just had that phone he destroyed we all could prove it.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, maybe he should have deflated the ball a little, or maybe just recorded the other teams practice. Oh wait, I mean he really is innocent and if we just had that phone he destroyed we all could prove it.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

The thing that boggles me about that whole debacle is that the Patriots still kicked ass. It wasn’t even a close game, so it all seems so unnecessary. 

Don’t get me wrong, I hate Robert Kraft, but I think the Pats are a good team.


----------



## Calasan (Apr 17, 2013)

Growing up near Erie it was a 3-way split between Cleveland, Pittsburgh and Buffalo. Cleveland and Pittsburgh fans would argue quite vehemently until a Bills fan entered the fray then we seemed to form a temporary alliance to focus on them. 'Frenemies' if you will.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> The thing that boggles me about that whole debacle is that the Patriots still kicked ass. It wasn't even a close game, so it all seems so unnecessary.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I hate Robert Kraft, but I think the Pats are a good team.


Do you hate Kraft because he used Hartford as a pawn to get a new stadium built in Mass, thus denying Hartford the glory of having a professional team once again?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Do you hate Kraft because he used Hartford as a pawn to get a new stadium built in Mass, thus denying Hartford the glory of having a professional team once again?


Honestly? Political reasons.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sometimes, it's nice to have an entire art museum to yourself.

Felt a bit like... Thomas Crown, minus the sons of men.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Honestly? Political reasons.


Would've been a lot cooler if it was because you were extremely pro-Hartford. There's not enough people out beating the drums for that city anymore.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Would've been a lot cooler if it was because you were extremely pro-Hartford. There's not enough people out beating the drums for that city anymore.


I hear you. Hartford is a good city, but I feel Connecticut as a whole is seeing a shift in dynamics, and the state is not quite what it used to be.

A combination of exodus from NYC, drug epidemic, and a plethora of political issues have changed the landscape considerably.

For that matter, I feel that the identity of New England is also changing, and you are seeing much less cohesion and a lot more division. It makes me sad.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> I hear you. Hartford is a good city, but I feel Connecticut as a whole is seeing a shift in dynamics, and the state is not quite what it used to be.
> 
> A combination of exodus from NYC, drug epidemic, and a plethora of political issues have changed the landscape considerably.
> 
> For that matter, I feel that the identity of New England is also changing, and you are seeing much less cohesion and a lot more division. It makes me sad.


Hit the nail on the head. Connecticut especially, don't know if the same is true for the other NE states, has been seeing people fleeing in droves for the Carolinas. Everybody always used to think Connecticut used to be a boring state, now it's definitely becoming one. I guess we still have our casinos at least.

Anyway, I'm a proud Nutmegger and New Englander and have no plans to ever leave this area again. Love it up here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Metlin said:


> I came home this week to the arrival of the Explorer II. I wanted to take some unpacking pics, but my wife had already opened the box and was eyeing the watch for herself.
> 
> After what happened to the Panerai, no way in hell! Of course, I had to promise her one of her own later this year, and she wasn't too happy to hear what I had planned for the watch.
> 
> So, here is the starting point, ladies and gentlemen. Clean and beautiful, before the abuse starts to take shape. And the last pictures shows you the competition. As my 3 year old would say, ready, set, go!


Wow, spends all that coin on a Rolex and is too cheap to get a real flashlight.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Wow, spends all that coin on a Rolex and is too cheap to get a real flashlight.


One man's obsession is another man's irrelevance.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Metlin said:


> One man's obsession is another man's irrelevance.


Yep, all show no go.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Yep, all show no go.


That particular flashlight has been with me on mountains and sailboats with no problems whatsoever. To me, it's the equivalent of a Timex - not flashy or high end, but works fine for 99% of the use cases.

A long time ago, I solicited some advice on flash lights. Almost all the advice included flashlights that needed special batteries. I just wanted something easy and portable and can take AA batteries. So gave up and went with something easy and inexpensive. Has worked out so far.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Metlin said:


> That particular flashlight has been with me on mountains and sailboats with no problems whatsoever. To me, it's the equivalent of a Timex - not flashy or high end, but works fine for 99% of the use cases.
> 
> A long time ago, I solicited some advice on flash lights. Gave up and went with something easy and inexpensive. Has worked out so far.


Well then it looks like you won the Chinese flashlight lottery. I don't take that type of chance on my survival gear. But hey, you wear a Rolex, right?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Well then it looks like you won the Chinese flashlight lottery. I don't take that type of chance on my survival gear. But hey, you wear a Rolex, right?


If I'm ever in a situation where my flashlight is the reason I don't survive, I'm probably screwed anyway.

It's like a situation where I need a watch to survive - sure, I can come up with make believe scenarios, but realistically? Doesn't really matter for most reasonable situations.

You know what I really invest money in? Real survival gear, like ropes that have saved my life.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

That said, I have a Petzl headlamp that I like as a backup. If you have any other suggestions, I’m happy to hear them.

My only criteria is that it be small and take AA batteries.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Metlin said:


> That said, I have a Petzl headlamp that I like as a backup. If you have any other suggestions, I'm happy to hear them.
> 
> My only criteria is that it be small and take AA batteries.


Sorry, I don't do alkaline batteries. I have had too many flashlights and other electronic devices, of all battery sizes, ruined by leaking alkaline batteries. And NiMh batteries start discharging as soon as they come off the charger and are dead in 3 months.

I would suggest you look into SureFires. Yes they are expensive, but run over one with your car and they will replace it, free, for life. I have NEVER had a SureFire fail me. I have had multiple Chinese lights just up and die on me.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Most excellent choice of watch my favourite new watch these days. Its the perfect size .I have even worn it splitting wood and golfing. A couple of hard tasks on watches? Keeps excellent time still and looks great! Cheers and enjoy it..


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Sorry, I don't do alkaline batteries. I have had too many flashlights and other electronic devices, of all battery sizes, ruined by leaking alkaline batteries. And NiMh batteries start discharging as soon as they come off the charger and are dead in 3 months.
> 
> I would suggest you look into SureFires. Yes they are expensive, but run over one with your car and they will replace it, free, for life. I have NEVER had a SureFire fail me. I have had multiple Chinese lights just up and die on me.


Thank you for the suggestion. This one is 3+ years and going strong but your point is well taken. Will look into SureFires.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TurboHarm said:


> Most excellent choice of watch my favourite new watch these days. Its the perfect size .I have even worn it splitting wood and golfing. A couple of hard tasks on watches? Keeps excellent time still and looks great! Cheers and enjoy it..


Thank you. And I agree, it's pretty versatile and quite rugged.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> That particular flashlight has been with me on mountains and sailboats with no problems whatsoever. To me, it's the equivalent of a Timex - not flashy or high end, but works fine for 99% of the use cases.
> 
> A long time ago, I solicited some advice on flash lights. Almost all the advice included flashlights that needed special batteries. I just wanted something easy and portable and can take AA batteries. So gave up and went with something easy and inexpensive. Has worked out so far.


I have a couple of flashlights, nothing too expensive. I think the most expensive one retails for about $30. All LED these days. They've all worked out for me so far. But most of the time, they just live in the car in case of an emergency.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Metlin said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. This one is 3+ years and going strong but your point is well taken. Will look into SureFires.


BTW, nice choice of watch. I don't think I could live without a dive bezel or similar like the GMT Master II, but the Polar always appealed to me.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I have a couple of flashlights, nothing too expensive. I think the most expensive one retails for about $30. All LED these days. They've all worked out for me so far. But most of the time, they just live in the car in case of an emergency.


Honestly, that's pretty much been my experience. Good survival habits (e.g., pitch your tents when it's still light out) and safety measures (e.g., don't sail when the weather is crap) means that the only times I've used a flashlight is to find my watch or glasses. And usually it's been either my headlamp or hell my phone.

Happy to invest in a good flashlight but I guess I really haven't felt the need... yet.

That said, I can certainly understand the rationale of investing in good survival gear that derisks the chances of failure.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> BTW, nice choice of watch. I don't think I could live without a dive bezel or similar like the GMT Master II, but the Polar always appealed to me.


Thank you. I've been quite surprised by how much of a beating it's been able to take.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A MattR of Time said:


> Sorry, I don't do alkaline batteries. I have had too many flashlights and other electronic devices, of all battery sizes, ruined by leaking alkaline batteries. And NiMh batteries start discharging as soon as they come off the charger and are dead in 3 months.
> 
> I would suggest you look into SureFires. Yes they are expensive, but run over one with your car and they will replace it, free, for life. I have NEVER had a SureFire fail me. I have had multiple Chinese lights just up and die on me.


I actually have had one or two surefires fail on me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

tommyboy31 said:


> I actually have had one or two surefires fail on me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did you contact Surefire? Did they fix it?

I currently own approximately 20 Surefires of various sizes, some LED, some incandescent. None of them have ever failed me in any way. I have snagged pocket clips and broken those, and Surefire has sent free replacement clips with just an email request.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A MattR of Time said:


> Did you contact Surefire? Did they fix it?
> 
> I currently own approximately 20 Surefires of various sizes, some LED, some incandescent. None of them have ever failed me in any way. I have snagged pocket clips and broken those, and Surefire has sent free replacement clips with just an email request.


Didn't contact em no. Was just issued another, basically

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BJR (Aug 11, 2012)

This is quite possibly the greatest thread I've read on Watchuseek. I'd love to put my Seamaster through similar torture, but that's what my SKX007 is for.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

no disrespect.... But Im mot seeing anything that adventurous.... This year My Vostock Amphibia has seen snorkeling in Antigua, half dozen camping trips, fishing.... a week long Elk hunt..(no luck)....14+ hours of off road motorcycling.... still running just fine.... Just not as pretty as yours


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Ke0bfy said:


> no disrespect.... But Im mot seeing anything that adventurous.... This year My Vostock Amphibia has seen snorkeling in Antigua, half dozen camping trips, fishing.... a week long Elk hunt..(no luck)....14+ hours of off road motorcycling.... still running just fine.... Just not as pretty as yours


Maybe you should start your own thread


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ke0bfy said:


> no disrespect.... *But Im mot seeing anything that adventurous*...


Is English not your mother tongue?
Or, do you just like being hardcore in your literalism? 
;-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ke0bfy said:


> no disrespect.... But Im mot seeing anything that adventurous.... This year My Vostock Amphibia has seen snorkeling in Antigua, half dozen camping trips, fishing.... a week long Elk hunt..(no luck)....14+ hours of off road motorcycling.... still running just fine.... Just not as pretty as yours


I wore my my Vostok Generalskie on the express from Moscow to Baku in 1992...

on that short trip I was offered many mind altering substances,
a go on top of a young man's very attractive girlfriend (after he was done),
had a gun pointed at my head and a round cycled into the chamber,
sang the national anthem to get back my Leatherman after I let a "nice" man borrow it to open his piva,
wrote a love letter in English to the provodnik's boyfriend so she would let me sleep,
and then, in return for "protection" on the train, we went home with a guy to drink a vodka and so his wife could talk to a "real American"...

see, no Boy Scout [email protected] and yet, that was an adventure.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hyeah!
But still no fishing.
No adventure for you.



cayabo said:


> I wore my my Vostok Generalskie on the express from Moscow to Baku in 1992...
> 
> on that short trip I was offered many mind altering substances,
> a go on top of a young man's very attractive girlfriend (after he was done),
> ...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Ke0bfy said:


> no disrespect.... But Im mot seeing anything that adventurous.... This year My Vostock Amphibia has seen snorkeling in Antigua, half dozen camping trips, fishing.... a week long Elk hunt..(no luck)....14+ hours of off road motorcycling.... still running just fine.... Just not as pretty as yours


What can I say, it's been a boring couple of months. I lead an uneventful life.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Metlin said:


> What can I say, it's been a boring couple of months. I lead an uneventful life.


Taking he high road: classy. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

And what's all this talk about Russia?!

Here's the Explorer meeting an American bald eagle because this thread is about watches. And because 'Murica.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Well.... Adventure... Is the title of the thread...... I was expecting a little more more rough usage than first class flights around the world.... or have I missed the point.... 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I wasn’t going to fly coach...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> And what's all this talk about Russia?!
> Here's the Explorer meeting an American bald eagle because this thread is about watches. And because 'Murica.


Is this a subtle visual exegesis? a captive grounded symbol of 'Murica being looked down on by a precision Swiss machine? Putin is taking notes.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Is this a subtle visual exegesis? a captive grounded symbol of 'Murica being looked down on by a precision Swiss machine? Putin is taking notes.


***** H!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I wore my my Vostok Generalskie on the express from Moscow to Baku in 1992...
> 
> on that short trip I was offered many mind altering substances,
> a go on top of a young man's very attractive girlfriend (after he was done),
> ...


Which national anthem?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Well, I wasn't going to fly coach...


Try coach from Tokyo to Chicago with no headphones after just six hours, next to a couple with a baby.

Now that's an adventure.

(Tudor Ranger worn)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin, time after time on these last few pages you've rose above and not taken the bait when someone throws it out there. Classy move, admirable and worthy of the kind of guy who should be wearing the king of all watches


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> *Merlin*, time after time on these last few pages you've rose above and not taken the bait when someone throw it out there. Last move, admirable and worthy of the kind of guy who should be wearing the king of all watches


Tru dat. Just remember he's an adventurer not a wizard


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Ke0bfy said:


> Well.... Adventure... Is the title of the thread...... I was expecting a little more more rough usage than first class flights around the world.... or have I missed the point....
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


This thread sprang from a GADA thread, so it's about being able to withstand rigors while also not being too out of place on social occasions. IOW, yeah, you may have missed the point.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Try coach from Tokyo to Chicago with no headphones after just six hours, next to a couple with a baby.
> 
> Now that's an adventure.
> 
> (Tudor Ranger worn)


There's a reason it's called a Ranger, eh? ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Spending the holidays out in the countryside. Wore the Explorer II, of course.

Target practice in the back 400, chopping wood, and even a picture with a fishing pole or four. Merry Christmas, all.

*WUS mods - please feel free to delete the links to the images if they violate WUS policy. *


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Metlin, time after time on these last few pages you've rose above and not taken the bait when someone throws it out there. Classy move, admirable and worthy of the kind of guy who should be wearing the king of all watches


Thank you, but I'm not wearing Credor... yet.



maylebox said:


> Tru dat. Just remember he's an adventurer not a wizard


Evidently, I am neither.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I always used to wear one of my Marathons when I went shooting. Not sure what I'd wear now. Probably my Breitling because it's quartz and tough or maybe the Ranger thin and less likely to get banged up or get hit by flying brass. Of course, it's been ages since I've done rifles.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> Spending the holidays out in the countryside. Wore the Explorer II, of course.
> Target practice in the back 400, chopping wood, and even a picture with a fishing pole or four. Merry Christmas, all.


Huh, howbowdat...
So, I am now disabused of the apparently groundless idea that you were always against firearms in every and any which way - from ownership to use of.
Looks like all you need is a blurred pic of skinned otters in the background, casually drying in the sun. ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Huh, howbowdat...
> So, I am now disabused of the apparently groundless idea that you were always against firearms in every and any which way - from ownership to use of.
> Looks like all you need is a blurred pic of skinned otters in the background, casually drying in the sun. ;-)


He strictly uses them for hunting, I'm sure. Hunting people, though, probably. ;-):-d


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Huh, howbowdat...
> So, I am now disabused of the apparently groundless idea that you were always against firearms in every and any which way - from ownership to use of.


In my experience, nothing in life is quite as black and white.

You can enjoy and appreciate guns while simultaneously arguing for stricter gun control. Indeed, in my experience those that use firearms regularly in professional capacity have a healthy respect that's often lacking in ammosexuals.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> He strictly uses them for hunting, I'm sure. Hunting people, though, probably. ;-):-d


Only with paintball guns, I'm afraid.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> In my experience, nothing in life is quite as black and white.


Not even piano keys?

There you go. World view shattered. You're welcome. b-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Only with paintball guns, I'm afraid.


Paintball is fun. Last I went, though, was the day after I broke one of my toes. Long drive with friends to the paintball arena was fun. Actually trying to play was excruciating.

I think I wore my MM300 for that. I wanted something I could easily wash paint off, if it got hit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Not even piano keys?
> 
> There you go. World view shattered. You're welcome. b-)


Not even piano keys.

Let's start with the basic F# on a piano. Is it the same as a Gb? And the answer to this would depend on whether or not you're talking chromatic semitone or diatonic semitone.

Starting at the middle C, consider the next note, D. In terms of true sequencing, it would be C, C#, Db, and D. As such, C# is slightly higher than Db. In the same way, the Gb will occur before F#. This is also a function of tuning. If you use perfect intervals and assume A is at 440Hz, you get Gb=366.25 Hz while F#=371.25 Hz, which are not the same.

On the piano, which is a "discrete" instrument, they are the same key, but would be tuned to either the Gb or the F#, depending on the piece of music being performed. But on a continuous instrument such as the violin, there is a minor (ha!) difference.

So even though are similar notes for all intents and purposes, they are not the same note. And there you go. Some of the black and white keys on a piano are really shades of gray.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Paintball is fun. Last I went, though, was the day after I broke one of my toes. Long drive with friends to the paintball arena was fun. Actually trying to play was excruciating.
> 
> I think I wore my MM300 for that. I wanted something I could easily wash paint off, if it got hit.


One of my more memorable paintball experiences was with someone who was particularly unpleasant. Everyone hated this person, including his own team.

So, they turned on him along with everyone else and he basically left the game with giant spots of paint from every team... around his family jewels.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Not even piano keys.
> 
> Let's start with the basic F# on a piano. Is it the same as a Gb? And the answer to this would depend on whether or not you're talking chromatic semitone or diatonic semitone.
> 
> ...


I was getting ready to give you plaudits, but thought I'd do a quick Google first (I mean, doesn't everyone want their plaudits googled?).... and lo I came upon a Quora clearly copped... 
ie, no plaudits for plagiarists.

The use of "ammosexual" more than makes up for it though.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

..


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I was getting ready to give you plaudits, but thought I'd do a quick Google first (I mean, doesn't everyone want their plaudits googled?).... and lo I came upon a Quora clearly copped...
> ie, no plaudits for plagiarists.


Ha! Imagine that... googling my own response.

I had originally posted that on my private blog and on Quora. Here's a screenshot from my private blog, where I posted it exactly a day after answering on Quora.










So, no plagiarism. Also glad I answered that question anonymously. Apparently, I am now unable to edit because Quora changed their anonymity policy. And I now need a link or something to edit my own content.



cayabo said:


> The use of "ammosexual" more than makes up for it though.


Well, that one is definitely not my own.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Me writing in my private blog today "Remember, Metlin is a patient counter-puncher... who knows how to set up a good shot... and use a gun... graciously."


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Raza said:


> Not even piano keys?


Nah, that's ebony and ivory.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Not even piano keys.
> 
> Let's start with the basic F# on a piano. Is it the same as a Gb? And the answer to this would depend on whether or not you're talking chromatic semitone or diatonic semitone.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of fun stuff there, but I refute your thousand words with one picture:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> One of my more memorable paintball experience was with someone who was particularly unpleasant. Everyone hated this person, including his own team.
> 
> So, they turned on him along with everyone else and he basically left the game with giant spots of paint from every team... around his family jewels.


Nothing like that. I played a game, sat one out, decided I couldn't go on, then hiked the mile back to the car.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Raza said:


> ...I refute your thousand words with one picture:


Careful, an antique harpsichord might fully implode your worldview.









(...to say nothing of a groovy Vox Continental)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I really wasn't going to post this, but certain feathers were ruffled because folks suggested watches can stand the cold and I'd like to ruffle them further.

Turns out the Polar Explorer can really stand the cold. Who knew?!!!

There's a bit of a nor'easter in New England kinda thing going on in Boston and I took a few pictures about town.

I even threw it on the ground. And said, "Happy birthday ground!"


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My Rolex and gloves pic says hello to your Rolex and gloves pic:


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza, Metlin, losers with your Rollies and gloves. Real men wear Laco and no gloves maybe?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Raza, Metlin, losers with your Rollies and gloves. Real men wear Laco and no gloves maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real men protect their extremities from frostbite!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Real men protect their extremities from frostbite!


I'm not sure I want to see Tommy flaunting his extremities, just in case he disagrees with you.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> Real men protect their extremities from frostbite!


Dude, it's a nice 19° today, give or take. Who's worried about frostbite? This weekend will be a completely different story, though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> I even threw it on the ground. And said, "Happy birthday ground!"


I laughed - even though I know it's not that funny - because it is the opposite of what one might expect of a Finance/Rolex guy to say.
You should get a Maybach as your only vehicle...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Raza, Metlin, losers with your Rollies and gloves. Real men wear Laco and no gloves maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lacoworld looks cold


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I laughed - even though I know it's not that funny - because it is the opposite of what one might expect of a Finance/Rolex guy to say.


Dude, not a first class finance blow hard. Just a regular first class blowhard...

Also:








cayabo said:


> You should get a Maybach as your only vehicle...


Nah, I drive a Tesla. At least used to before I moved to Oz. These days I take the public transport in Melbourne. *shudder*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> *Real men *wear Laco and no gloves maybe?


Hijacking alert !!

Why is it that we can still speak of "real man" this, "real men" that, but it does not work - linguistically, at least in English - to say "Oh be a REAL woman!"

I've had my wife use it on me - "Oh, BE a real man" - when I would refuse to do something that would cause me 
great discomfort, pain, or just danger and revulsion (killing a poisonous palm-size spider), and every time she used it, 
it caused my favorite organ to shrink by a millimeter. Now I am down to coupla centimeters. Dammit.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Dude, it's a nice 19° today, give or take. Who's worried about frostbite? This weekend will be a completely different story, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


C or F? :-d

Windchill is getting in the negatives today, even without it, it's single digits. I'm supposed to go out with friends tonight--might cancel! Too damn cold to be traipsing all over the city in search of a decent martini in places where they're unlikely to be found.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice to see an Explorer Polar surviving some polar conditions. I really like 'Happy birthday ground' - seems very appropriate at New Year!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Hijacking alert !!
> 
> Why is it that we can still speak of "real man" this, "real men" that, but it does not work - linguistically, at least in English - to say "Oh be a REAL woman!"
> 
> ...


Dang that's one small heart 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Dang that's one small heart


I was going with brain, based on Chronopolis' recent comments... ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Been a while, but a few pictures of the Explorer in various settings, from business formal to sunny Aussie hipster casual.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

And of course, the Explorer at the Aussie Open. Nadal was injured, and Wozniacki kicked ass.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

My day started out drinking margaritas and hanging by the pool.










But this thread is for adventures. So here we go. Spent today learning to bodysurf in Byron Bay, Australia. Even though the tide retreated, the waves got rougher and the current stronger. Nevertheless, it was a lot of fun.

There's an estuary right by the ocean, and the wildlife in the rainforest by the ocean was incredible.

But you don't care about that. You care about pictures. Of the watch. Which, btw, is still kicking ass.

In these pictures, can see the estuary, and then the ocean. Up ahead is the light house, atop the hill. And of course, the watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

But no shark attack?
...
Pfffft.

Git with da program buster. 
Let's see them teeth marks on the Rollie!



Metlin said:


> My day started out drinking margaritas and hanging by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Really, though, that's a handsome watch. Looks just as at home with hipster crap as it does in business attire or half-buried in sand.


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is the general opinion that the polar 16570 is an acceptable watch to wear with a suit and tie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> C or F? :-d
> 
> Windchill is getting in the negatives today, even without it, it's single digits. I'm supposed to go out with friends tonight--might cancel! Too damn cold to be traipsing all over the city in search of a decent martini in places where they're unlikely to be found.


That was farenheit.

Sorry for the delayed response, Tapatalk doesn't like telling me things are happening

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

jester0723 said:


> Is the general opinion that the polar 16570 is an acceptable watch to wear with a suit and tie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, yes without doubt a SS Rolex sports watch is fine for a suit


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> But no shark attack?
> ...
> Pfffft.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Tom. No sharks but I did see some bottle nose dolphins today.

Went out sea kayaking between the Coral and Tasman seas and it was a blast. I jumped off the kayak for a swim (because why not) but had some trouble getting back on because of the waves.

And of course the crappy bracelet on my Explorer came undone and I almost lost the watch. Thankfully my partner noticed that it was coming undone and she grabbed it in time. She tried telling me and I said something along the lines of, "Oh it can take the water" but she pointed out it was undone and just grabbed it. Otherwise, the watch would have been gone.

The Explorer is a great watch in every way but the bracelet is absolute crap when it comes to anything adventurous. Yes, when I'm swimming in the open seas trying to get back in the kayak with my oar, I really expect my bracelet to take a beating and stay on. Otherwise call it the Rolex Desk Diver.

I had a similar problem when climbing last year. The bracelet just seems too eager to come off, which defeats the purpose of anything adventurous.

I'm quite annoyed that yet again I almost lost my watch in the open seas because of the bracelet. If it can't stay locked then that really doesn't make it an "Explorer". Yes I can use a NATO but this is a goddamn Rolex. I hate to compare but I can't remember my Timex Ironman or my Casio G-Shock or Pathfinder ever having the straps fail.

This really affects my perception of the Explorer as a "go anywhere do anything" watch.

Anyway here are some pictures.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Really, though, that's a handsome watch. Looks just as at home with hipster crap as it does in business attire or half-buried in sand.


It looks good but I question its ability to truly be functional given its crappy bracelet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I'm quite annoyed that yet again I almost lost my watch in the open seas because of the bracelet. If it can't stay locked then that really doesn't make it an "Explorer". *Yes I can use a NATO but this is a goddamn Rolex. *
> 
> This really affects my perception of the Explorer as a "go anywhere do anything" watch.


I am sure, as a practical man, you can see why the NATO was invented in the first place.
If bracelets could do as good a job keeping a watch on the wrist in all conditions, all military issue watches would also have bracelets. 
But they don't. So there you go.

I wouldn't trust any brand to keep its word.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

jester0723 said:


> Is the general opinion that the polar 16570 is an acceptable watch to wear with a suit and tie?





Tricky73 said:


> In my opinion, yes without doubt a SS Rolex sports watch is fine for a suit


Stylistically, the Explorer II is quite acceptable in professional and business settings.

Honestly, nobody in contemporary business settings really cares about your watch unless it's obnoxious.

That said, formal settings are another story altogether. I felt out of place wearing it at a black tie event. Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I am sure, as a practical man, you can see why the NATO was invented in the first place.
> If bracelets could do as good a job keeping a watch on the wrist in all conditions, all military issue watches would also have bracelets.
> But they don't. So there you go.
> 
> I wouldn't trust any brand to keep its word.


That's a terrific point but then why doesn't Rolex issue its own brand of NATO straps for its Explorer that can really withstand the elements?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

And my broader point is that if I’m really testing for GADA, the Explorer II fails because I’ve either lost or almost lost my watch on multiple occasions. And this has an impact on its accuracy. 

It’s a good looking and reasonably rugged watch but it’s not GADA as I see it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Sorry, Tom. No sharks but I did see some bottle nose dolphins today.
> 
> Went out sea kayaking between the Coral and Tasman seas and it was a blast. I jumped off the kayak for a swim (because why not) but had some trouble getting back on because of the waves.
> 
> ...


This thread and the below photo are why the 16570 is at the top of my list for my next watch:









I agree with you; a tinny bracelet that doesn't feel reliable hurts your ability to not worry about the watch. I love my vintage Speedmaster bracelet's looks and the comfort of how light it is, but the clasp doesn't love staying closed and it just doesn't fill you with confidence. When I wear it on the NATO, I think it works wonderfully, but on bracelet, I worry sometimes.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

We're still unable to delete our own posts? Duplicate post here.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Metlin said:


> It looks good but I question its ability to truly be functional given its crappy bracelet.


Was it only the clasp that was coming undone? Is it the style here (I guess this is "Fliplock"?) in this pic from DavidSW?


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Raza said:


> We're still unable to delete our own posts? Duplicate post here.


I think it's to do with accountability.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

The primary reason I sold my Air-King is because the bracelet kept opening. Now I'm wondering about Rolex.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Paulo 8135 said:


> The primary reason I sold my Air-King is because the bracelet kept opening. Now I'm wondering about Rolex.


How old was the Air King?

It's no secret that older Rolex bracelets were crappy. First time I tried on a Rolex, it was a 14060M and I was not impressed. And yet, the 114060's bracelet feels like the most solid thing ever created.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

1999, 14000. Which one is Metlin's Explorer II?


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm guessing this might be one of the reasons Rolex has since updated their bracelets and clasps. 

Both my Marathon and Tag have the tinny flip lock clasps, and they come open very easily - particularly the Marathon. 

I think the stamped tinny clasps tend to relax over time and the friction points don't hold as well. 

I have never had this problem with the newer, machined flip locks on my Explorer or GMT.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

cedargrove said:


> I'm guessing this might be one of the reasons Rolex has since updated their bracelets and clasps.
> 
> Both my Marathon and Tag have the tinny flip lock clasps, and they come open very easily - particularly the Marathon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, useful.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

I tried on a 21470 Explorer a few days ago and was totally underwhelmed with the bracelet and clasp. Partly why I left with something else.

Mr M. may I say I really like your thread *hat tip*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> I'm quite annoyed that yet again I almost lost my watch in the open seas because of the bracelet. If it can't stay locked then that really doesn't make it an "Explorer". Yes I can use a NATO but this is a goddamn Rolex. I hate to compare but I can't remember my Timex Ironman or my Casio G-Shock or Pathfinder ever having the straps fail.


This kind of no-nonsense disimpassioned assessment is why I subscribed to this thread.
It's a breath of fresh air in a post-factual age.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

The 16570 is a watch on my radar. This is a great thread M and a joy to see someone who like myself wears their watches as they should be worn. 

I’m sorry to hear about the clasp/bracelet issues you’ve encountered. No doubt it would be and is suffice for many desk diver out there but it’s making me seriously reconsider as I would intend to wear the watch and like to not have to worry about it in various situations.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Then again, a stamped-and-bent clasp is easier to re-bend so it works properly again. Right?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Paulo 8135 said:


> 1999, 14000. Which one is Metlin's Explorer II?


His is of the same era as yours; still using the crappy Rolex bracelets of old.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I agree with you; a tinny bracelet that doesn't feel reliable hurts your ability to not worry about the watch. I love my vintage Speedmaster bracelet's looks and the comfort of how light it is, but the clasp doesn't love staying closed and it just doesn't fill you with confidence. When I wear it on the NATO, I think it works wonderfully, but on bracelet, I worry sometimes.


I agree. There are quite a few watches that are stunning and quite nice, but pretty bad when it comes to utility. I have a Titan watch from India that was a gift and while the watch is just another quartz, the bracelet never comes off.



BarracksSi said:


> Was it only the clasp that was coming undone? Is it the style here (I guess this is "Fliplock"?) in this pic from DavidSW?


It was just the clasp - I'll post some pictures later.



Raza said:


> How old was the Air King?
> 
> It's no secret that older Rolex bracelets were crappy. First time I tried on a Rolex, it was a 14060M and I was not impressed. And yet, the 114060's bracelet feels like the most solid thing ever created.





Paulo 8135 said:


> 1999, 14000. Which one is Metlin's Explorer II?





cedargrove said:


> I'm guessing this might be one of the reasons Rolex has since updated their bracelets and clasps.
> 
> Both my Marathon and Tag have the tinny flip lock clasps, and they come open very easily - particularly the Marathon.
> 
> ...





Coler said:


> I tried on a 21470 Explorer a few days ago and was totally underwhelmed with the bracelet and clasp. Partly why I left with something else.





BarracksSi said:


> Then again, a stamped-and-bent clasp is easier to re-bend so it works properly again. Right?





Raza said:


> His is of the same era as yours; still using the crappy Rolex bracelets of old.


@Raza and @cedargrove are correct - the 16570 has an older bracelet. I would consider buying the 26570 if someone can adequately assure me that the new bracelet can take more of a beating. ;-)



Tricky73 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the clasp/bracelet issues you've encountered. No doubt it would be and is suffice for many desk diver out there but it's making me seriously reconsider as I would intend to wear the watch and like to not have to worry about it in various situations.


I would say that it is still a terrific watch that is quite a bit more rugged than I had originally imagined. As you can tell from my photos, I do not baby my watches and there are a million scratches and dents, and it's been subjected to water, shock, ice, and sand.

If you do what @Raza suggests and use a NATO, then I don't see any issues whatsoever (well, unless the pins pop when you're doing something crazy).


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> This thread and the below photo are why the 16570 is at the top of my list for my next watch:


I agree - that is a stunning look. The only downside is that if it's truly a GADA (which was the premise of this experiment), then a NATO strap doesn't quite work. Particularly in certain business and formal settings.

Could I show up to a board meeting or a black tie with a NATO strap? Quite possibly. Do I want to? Not particularly.



Coler said:


> Mr M. may I say I really like your thread *hat tip*


Thank you. It's been fun documenting these adventures.



Tricky73 said:


> The 16570 is a watch on my radar. This is a great thread M and a joy to see someone who like myself wears their watches as they should be worn.


Indeed. While I understand not wanting to subject watches to such extremes, it certainly does boggle my mind when people worry about minor scratches and such. In my view, a watch is meant to be worn and enjoyed and appreciated.



cayabo said:


> This kind of no-nonsense disimpassioned assessment is why I subscribed to this thread.
> It's a breath of fresh air in a post-factual age.


Thank you. Appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha M is so awesome. He’s all cold and logical! When he wants to be.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulo 8135 said:


> Haha M is so awesome. He's all cold and logical! When he wants to be.


Why thank you Paulo. I like you too.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Is the 16570 going to be a keeper for you or is it just to gauge this whole experience then flip and move on once your content your adventure and overall experiment is complete


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven’t ever sold a watch, only given away a few. My original plan was as to keep the Explorer II for posterity for my son, but more realistically it’ll either break or I’ll lose it long before then.

I haven’t done any serious climbing with it yet but odds are it won’t last a serious climb or two. Nevertheless I’d like to see how much it can really take. 

At this point I’m just having fun with it.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> I haven't ever sold a watch, only given away a few. My original plan was as to keep the Explorer II for posterity for my son, but more realistically it'll either break or I'll lose it long before then.
> 
> I haven't done any serious climbing with it yet but odds are it won't last a serious climb or two. Nevertheless I'd like to see how much it can really take.
> 
> At this point I'm just having fun with it.


If you're afraid it won't last until you can get it to your son, I'll keep it safe for him. My sedentary lifestyle will bring no more abuse to that watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> If you're afraid it won't last until you can get it to your son, I'll keep it safe for him. My sedentary lifestyle will bring no more abuse to that watch.


Honestly, I'm much more interested in seeing how badly the watch is beaten up on the inside. I think it looks okay on the outside but I wouldn't be surprised if it needed some serious servicing on the inside.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Honestly, I'm much more interested in seeing how badly the watch is beaten up on the inside. I think it looks okay on the outside but I wouldn't be surprised if it needed some serious servicing on the inside.


Did you never get it looked at after it's fall when you were climbing?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Did you never get it looked at after it's fall when you were climbing?


No, I'll send it to Rolex for servicing later this year. I'm sure it'll come back better than COSC specs.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> No, I'll send it to Rolex for servicing later this year. I'm sure it'll come back better than COSC specs.


That's actually a hell of a testament to it's toughness. That was no soft fall, as I recall, and here it is still ticking. Rolex should really be paying attention to your thread and taking notes, eh?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> That's actually a hell of a testament to it's toughness. That was no soft fall, as I recall, and here it is still ticking. Rolex should really be paying attention to your thread and taking notes, eh?


Well, if they send me a new Explorer, I'd be delighted to test it out. ;-)


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

Mr M never ceases to amaze, what a fantastic thread !!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShanDon said:


> Mr M *never seizes to amaze*, what a fantastic thread !!!


Well, M is kinda amazing, so I suppose that's one way of putting it, although I swear 
I've felt he's tried to undress me from a distance before... without "seizing" any of my 
tender parts, which is kinda amazing, if a bit creepy, in that amazing way. ;-)


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Metlin said:


> tommyboy31 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you never get it looked at after it's fall when you were climbing?
> ...


That was like when I completed a tour of duty wearing my planet ocean. It needed a new crystal, bezel and full omega service but it was worth it as it brought me great enjoyment in that hot, dusty hell hole to gaze at my wrist and see a fine time piece reflect in the desert sun


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Metlin said:


> I haven't ever sold a watch, only given away a few. My original plan was as to keep the Explorer II for posterity for my son, but more realistically it'll either break or I'll lose it long before then.
> 
> I haven't done any serious climbing with it yet but odds are it won't last a serious climb or two. Nevertheless I'd like to see how much it can really take.
> 
> At this point I'm just having fun with it.


Ahh, ok no problem. I was just going to say put me first inline when you go to sell if we're going that route as a few battle scars would not put me off a watch, considering all I'm going to be doing is adding some more.


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, M is kinda amazing, so I suppose that's one way of putting it, although I swear
> I've felt he's tried to undress me from a distance before... without "seizing" any of my
> tender parts, which is kinda amazing, if a bit creepy, in that amazing way. ;-)


Haa haa.. Oops... came out totally wrong...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

ShanDon said:


> Haa haa.. Oops... came out totally wrong...


Pretty sure chronopolis chose his words very carefully and he means exactly what he writes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Pretty sure chronopolis chose his words very carefully and he means exactly what he writes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was referring to my own post where i wrote "seize" instead of "cease".


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Read the thread from start to finish last night and this afternoon. Enjoyed the read.



Metlin said:


> And of course the crappy bracelet on my Explorer came undone and I almost lost the watch. Thankfully my partner noticed that it was coming undone and she grabbed it in time. She tried telling me and I said something along the lines of, "Oh it can take the water" but she pointed out it was undone and just grabbed it. Otherwise, the watch would have been gone.
> 
> The Explorer is a great watch in every way but the bracelet is absolute crap when it comes to anything adventurous. Yes, when I'm swimming in the open seas trying to get back in the kayak with my oar, I really expect my bracelet to take a beating and stay on. Otherwise call it the Rolex Desk Diver.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest you check out the newer reference with significantly improved clasp, but others have already done so. One thing that I noticed when viewing the pictures in the thread is that you wear the watch quite loose. I wonder if this is contributing to it not being secure.



Metlin said:


> @Raza and @cedargrove are correct - the 16570 has an older bracelet. I would consider buying the 26570 if someone can adequately assure me that the new bracelet can take more of a beating. ;-)


I would recommend you having a look at the 216570. I have the 214270 and treat it as a GADA watch, though my adventures are not as well-chronicled as yours. I've never had a single instance of the bracelet coming unclasped or failing on my 214270. The modern bracelet and clasp designs are worlds beyond the 5 digit references.

Here's a few shots of the 214270 that I do have:

Squirrel hunting.

















Before a dive.









Before a hike.









And in keeping with the GADA nature of the thread, vacationing.









Sitting, rocking, sipping.









I see your desert pictures and raise you one dessert picture.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

SodiumMonkey said:


> I see your desert pictures and raise you one dessert picture.


heh, nice.

seems both the Explorer I and II are excellent candidates for so-called GADA purposes. i have neither and must somehow stop myself from buying both.

good thread!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

ShanDon said:


> I was referring to my own post where i wrote "seize" instead of "cease".


Is it too late for me to say I know what you were referring to or does everyone know I'm kind of an idiot already?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Read the whole thread last night and today... First off, great thread, thank you for sharing Metlin. I have determined a few things. One, that my life is infinitely more boring than yours. Two, that the explorer ii may have just made my (very) short list of Rolex sports watches that I'd be interested in buying. And three, i need to start planning to see more of the world. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> Ahh, ok no problem. I was just going to say put me first inline when you go to sell if we're going that route as a few battle scars would not put me off a watch, considering all I'm going to be doing is adding some more.


Hahaha! Point well taken. Appreciate the offer. Besides, being a fellow New Englander puts you on top of the list.



zimv20ca said:


> heh, nice.
> 
> seems both the Explorer I and II are excellent candidates for so-called GADA purposes. i have neither and must somehow stop myself from buying both.
> 
> good thread!





BarracksSi said:


> Really, though, that's a handsome watch. Looks just as at home with hipster crap as it does in business attire or half-buried in sand.


They are great watches. Ultimately, I think the Rolex OP and the Explorer/Sub/GMT lines are incredibly rugged. You can't go wrong with any of them.



Chronopolis said:


> Well, M is kinda amazing, so I suppose that's one way of putting it, although I swear
> I've felt he's tried to undress me from a distance before... without "seizing" any of my
> tender parts, which is kinda amazing, if a bit creepy, in that amazing way.


I nearly choked on my drink when I read that. And I wasn't even drinking.



SodiumMonkey said:


> I would recommend you having a look at the 216570. I have the 214270 and treat it as a GADA watch, though my adventures are not as well-chronicled as yours. I've never had a single instance of the bracelet coming unclasped or failing on my 214270. The modern bracelet and clasp designs are worlds beyond the 5 digit references.


Indeed, and I am also considering the Rolex Pepsi. I rather like the blue and red aesthetic. Not quite GADA but certainly a rugged adventure watch.



SodiumMonkey said:


> I see your desert pictures and raise you one dessert picture.


Goddamn it.



SodiumMonkey said:


> Read the thread from start to finish last night and this afternoon. Enjoyed the read.





ShanDon said:


> Mr M never ceases to amaze, what a fantastic thread !!!





Btreichel87 said:


> Read the whole thread last night and today... First off, great thread, thank you for sharing Metlin. I have determined a few things. One, that my life is infinitely more boring than yours. Two, that the explorer ii may have just made my (very) short list of Rolex sports watches that I'd be interested in buying. And three, i need to start planning to see more of the world.


Thank you, folks.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Exploring the rainforests and ecosystems of Byron Bay.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What the...?

First, no shark attacks; just kayaking softly in shallow waters. :roll:

And now, just trees and leaves, but no DROP BEARS!?!?!?!?!!! :think:

PFFFT!!!
I am gonna demand my money back unless I see some deep gouges somewhere near the watch, and teeth/claw marks on the Rollie, real soon. Dammit! :-!



Metlin said:


> Exploring the rainforests and ecosystems of Byron Bay.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> What the...?
> 
> First, no shark attacks; just kayaking softly in shallow waters. :roll:
> 
> ...


Mate, this is Australia. You don't need sharks when you have leaves and spiders.

The whole time I was taking those photos, I was afraid something was going to kill me.

I present to you Gympie Gympie, the eastern brown snake, and the Sydney funnel-web and redbacks, which inhabit the rainforests we hiked.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> What the...?
> I am gonna demand my money back unless I see some deep gouges somewhere near the watch, and teeth/claw marks on the Rollie, real soon. Dammit! :-!


I concur - Eucalyptus in HDR is negative covfefe.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought the whole point of having an adventure was to get BITTEN by one? And live to tell about it?

C'mon M! As my wife likes to say: "Be a REAL man!" 
Get yourself bitten... and then show us the fang marks while posing in your spanx. :-!



Metlin said:


> Mate, this is Australia. You don't need sharks when you have leaves and spiders.
> 
> The whole time I was taking those photos, I was afraid something was going to kill me.
> 
> I present to you Gympie Gympie, the eastern brown snake, and the Sydney funnel-web and redbacks, which inhabit the rainforests we hiked.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I concur - Eucalyptus in HDR is negative covfefe.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Recently spotted down under:
A 51 year old fleeing M.'s thread - when asked why, Miss M said "GADA watch? No. Gotta go".


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought the whole point of having an adventure was to get *BITTEN* by one? And *LIVE* to tell about it?


I don't think you understand Australia.



Chronopolis said:


> C'mon M! As my wife likes to say: "Be a REAL man!"
> Get yourself bitten... and then show us the fang marks while posing in your spanx. :-!


I hope you meant Manx. None of that girlie spanx stuff.

Also, if I get bitten and live to tell the tale, you can bet your bottom there won't be any spanx.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Recently spotted down under:
> A 51 year old fleeing M.'s thread - when asked why, Miss M said "GADA watch? No. Gotta go".


Damn. Those are some long legs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't make me come down there and show you how it's done. :-!



Metlin said:


> I don't think you understand Australia.
> I hope you meant Manx. None of that girlie spanx stuff.
> Also, if I get bitten and live to tell the tale, you can bet your bottom there won't be any spanx.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Where’s @Cobia when you really need him?!


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Have any of you given this thread a read?

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=345242

It's somewhat similar to this thread. It takes several pages to get going. The beginning is quite peculiar. But the payoff as it starts to develop is great. I recommend giving it a read if you have time one day.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I feel like I need to read that on a computer vs. on Tapatalk. I guess that’s what I’m doing tonight.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

M. the Rolex Pepsi looks really nice...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Damn. Those are some long legs.


I didn't even notice legs until my third or fourth look.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

SodiumMonkey said:


> Have any of you given this thread a read?
> 
> https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=345242
> 
> It's somewhat similar to this thread. It takes several pages to get going. The beginning is quite peculiar. But the payoff as it starts to develop is great. I recommend giving it a read if you have time one day.


Such a fascinating read. Thank you for sharing! Spent last night reading it. As an expedition leader, he's certainly seen some incredible places. I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.

He had some terrific observations that I hadn't thought of before.



Paulo 8135 said:


> M. the Rolex Pepsi looks really nice...


Paulo, reading through the above thread, I realized that there are some practical challenges with the GMT Master II. For instance, Steve talks about how the bezel can get stuck or frozen in really cold conditions.

Still, a terrific watch and a classic.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> I didn't even notice legs until my third or fourth look.


Clearly, we like different things. ;-)


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Clearly, we like different things. ;-)


I like legs plenty fine, but sometimes other things pop out and grab my attention.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> I like legs plenty fine, but sometimes other things pop out and grab my attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


this is a watch forum, so let's relate this back to watches before the mods get upset.

how about this:

i like lugs plenty fine, but the hour markers really pop out and grab my attention:-!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I’m wearing my Seiko “Pepsi” today and in the darkness the lume caught my eye. It was striking just how bright it was!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GreatScott said:


> this is a watch forum, so let's relate this back to watches before the mods get upset.


Elle "The Body" MacPherson (same person referred to as Miss M above) is often seen wearing a yellow-gold Rolex Cosmograph Daytona Ref. 16528... in Australia - I don't see any difference between a shot of her at the beach or Metlin. Do you?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Not nearly enough hair.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Such a fascinating read. Thank you for sharing! Spent last night reading it. As an expedition leader, he's certainly seen some incredible places. I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.
> 
> He had some terrific observations that I hadn't thought of before.
> 
> ...


I just tried reading this but none of the pics show, up... disappointed


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

You need to sign up for an account to see the photos. It’s well worth it I’d say.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I'm wearing my Seiko "Pepsi" today and in the darkness the lume caught my eye. It was striking just how bright it was!


Seiko does great lume. I'm not the biggest fan of their watches, but no one can take that away from them.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

SodiumMonkey said:


> Have any of you given this thread a read?
> 
> https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=345242


holy cow, what an adventure that was. and tragedy along the way, poor guy. thanks for linking to it.


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Such a fascinating read. Thank you for sharing! Spent last night reading it. As an expedition leader, he's certainly seen some incredible places. I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.
> 
> He had some terrific observations that I hadn't thought of before.





zimv20ca said:


> holy cow, what an adventure that was. and tragedy along the way, poor guy. thanks for linking to it.


I'm glad you both enjoyed it. I thought you might!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

SodiumMonkey said:


> I'm glad you both enjoyed it. I thought you might!


My life isn't nearly as exciting as his. As expedition leader, he has genuinely used his watches as tools in pretty extreme conditions.

A few of his comments really stuck out:

1. Safety clasp is a must 
2. Bezels are cool but don't always work in extreme conditions
3. Explorer II is a better "polar" Explorer because it is slightly better in low-light conditions
4. Bigger watches get dinged around easily in harsh environments

Another poster also observed that dual time zone watches make it easy, especially when fatigued.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Metlin said:


> I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.


That's the second best part - I'll admit to being petty enough to enjoy seeing loudmouth chumps eat crow.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Metlin said:


> I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.


I'll read the rest of it later, but he could've dissuaded all the skepticism right out of the gate with just one collection photo. Seems like the obvious thing to do.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> You need to sign up for an account to see the photos. It's well worth it I'd say.


Hmm, my username is either taken or invalid. That's a turn off.

(I signed up anyway, looking forward to reading it)


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Metlin said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit, the comments at the beginning put me off too. While I can understand skepticism, some of them were downright rude.
> ...


I can understand why he didn't, initially once a few shown hostility and just outright rudeness and I'm sure he was smug inside letting them make fools of themselves showing their real true colours and jealousy knowing he would have the last laugh. Better to let them make idiots of themselves and even the moderate about his IP address for goodness sake for him to then to not only silence them but turn them around with the posts and pictures that followed


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> I can understand why he didn't, initially once a few shown hostility and just outright rudeness and I'm sure he was smug inside letting them make fools of themselves showing their real true colours and jealousy knowing he would have the last laugh. Better to let them make idiots of themselves and even the moderate about his IP address for goodness sake for him to then to not only silence them but turn them around with the posts and pictures that followed


So, he trolled them.

That's worse, IMO.

I mean, really - all he needed to do was kick off the opening post with one pic. Extremely simple, and it would've avoided all the frustration.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why he didn't, initially once a few shown hostility and just outright rudeness and I'm sure he was smug inside letting them make fools of themselves showing their real true colours and jealousy knowing he would have the last laugh. Better to let them make idiots of themselves and even the moderate about his IP address for goodness sake for him to then to not only silence them but turn them around with the posts and pictures that followed
> ...


I'm not going to de rail this thread or take away from M's wonderful pictures and journey with the polar by debating how others behaved on another forum.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> I'm not going to de rail this thread or take away from M's wonderful pictures and journey with the polar by debating how others behaved on another forum.


Ok. Well, thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> My life isn't nearly as exciting as his. As expedition leader, he has genuinely used his watches as tools in pretty extreme conditions.
> 
> A few of his comments really stuck out:
> 
> ...


I'm not all the way through, but I got to his post about the DeepSea, which is where I think you get #4 from.

I think part of it is that the DeepSea is a specialized dive watch. It's big, heavy, and meant for the sea. Fewer things to bang it on in the sea; I've never once set up a tent while at the bottom of the ocean (or anywhere else, if I'm honest). Makes sense that it wouldn't be a perfect watch for what he was doing with it. Of course, I think size is a double edged sword. A larger dial is always going to be more legible than a smaller one, all else equal. But, if the watch is too big and too thick, it'll get in the way. I imagine, if there was a DeepSea that was identical in every way and fit the wearer's wrist, but was 13mm thick or less, it wouldn't be nearly as much of a burden as it is in its current 17.7mm thick form.

I like the DeepSea, but this picture shows off why it won't be a practical watch for me:









Even I have noticed how the thickness of a watch makes a big difference when actually doing stuff, even stuff as mundane as commercial air travel. I would wear my Ranger (12.2mm, my thinnest watch, .5mm thinner than my next thinnest at the time), since there was less of a chance it would bang into something when I was shuffling around large suitcases, trying to sleep sitting straight up, or losing my favorite hoodie on a cold and wet night at Tokyo Station (I miss that hoodie so much).

As with everything in life, the right tool for the job makes all the difference. I mean, I've hammered a nail with a screwdriver and made it through an opera sober, but that doesn't make it ideal.

I'm enjoying that thread quite a bit, though.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

It is a great thread, apparently I'm a member and all it took was to log in to see those pics. Nice to know there are still people out there using these watches for their intended purpose, but have to disagree with him about the newer exp2 being better because it's bigger. As Raza said, that can be a hinderance if it's catching on stuff and getting in the way. Obviously it wasn't an issue for him but I find the newer ones to be just too big and annoying, hard to forget they're there


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> M's wonderful pictures and journey with the polar


Thank you.



BarracksSi said:


> Ok. Well, thanks for agreeing with me.


I don't think he trolled them as much as start a post to share something and it spiraled out. If you read his thread it's obvious from his photos that he's not your average WIS taking watch photos at every stop along the way, and he started collecting watches long before watch forums were a thing.

I'm sure at some point he decided to mess with them, especially after the ongoing skepticism. But I can't say I blame him.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I don't think he trolled them as much as start a post to share something and it spiraled out. If you read his thread it's obvious from his photos that he's not your average WIS taking watch photos at every stop along the way, and he started collecting watches long before watch forums were a thing.
> 
> I'm sure at some point he decided to mess with them, especially after the ongoing skepticism. But I can't say I blame him.


I agree.

Btw great thread you started here Metlin, thanks for sharing. I haven't read it all yet but am working my way through. Looking forward to hearing how the watch holds up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim44 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Btw great thread you started here Metlin, thanks for sharing. I haven't read it all yet but am working my way through. Looking forward to hearing how the watch holds up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just as a heads up, I get a little needy somewhere towards the middle.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I'm not all the way through, but I got to his post about the DeepSea, which is where I think you get #4 from.
> 
> I think part of it is that the DeepSea is a specialized dive watch. It's big, heavy, and meant for the sea.


I think he in fact makes a comment that the DeepSea is made for diving at incredible depths but questions the practicality of it.

In my view, while the DeepSea is technically impressive, who will ever dive to ~1220m/4000 feet? The world record for the deepest dive, held by Ahmed Gabr, is 1000 feet. So, your submariner is just as capable of taking the beating as the DSSD.



Raza said:


> Fewer things to bang it on in the sea; I've never once set up a tent while at the bottom of the ocean (or anywhere else, if I'm honest). Makes sense that it wouldn't be a perfect watch for what he was doing with it.


Au contraire, Raza. I'd argue that there are plenty of things to bang against when you dive, from the boat you dive from to all the diving gear. I'd argue that it's a watch made for rich desk divers, not real divers.



Raza said:


> Of course, I think size is a double edged sword. A larger dial is always going to be more legible than a smaller one, all else equal. But, if the watch is too big and too thick, it'll get in the way. I imagine, if there was a DeepSea that was identical in every way and fit the wearer's wrist, but was 13mm thick or less, it wouldn't be nearly as much of a burden as it is in its current 17.7mm thick form.
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ...


To me, this is the part of Rolex's evolution that bothers me. They make terrific watches, but they went from making stylish yet functional utilitarian watches for professionals to making watches that are great for showing off but with diminishing utilitarian value.



Raza said:


> I like the DeepSea, but this picture shows off why it won't be a practical watch for me:


That's such a great picture. Remind me again what the three watches are?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim44 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Btw great thread you started here Metlin, thanks for sharing. I haven't read it all yet but am working my way through. Looking forward to hearing how the watch holds up.


Thank you. I am curious too - have a few more trips coming up; should be interesting to see how it performs.



Raza said:


> Just as a heads up, I get a little needy somewhere towards the middle.


I came back for you Raza. We are friends, aren't we?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> It is a great thread, apparently I'm a member and all it took was to log in to see those pics. Nice to know there are still people out there using these watches for their intended purpose, but have to disagree with him about the newer exp2 being better because it's bigger. As Raza said, that can be a hinderance if it's catching on stuff and getting in the way. Obviously it wasn't an issue for him but I find the newer ones to be just too big and annoying, hard to forget they're there


Not the newer Explorer but the original Explorer II being overall better than the predecessor. He's also said that he prefers watches with a smaller profile because they are less likely to get dinged around, and in a different thread mentions that the 36mm OP would be ideal.

That's also the reason I went with the original 16570 at 40mm vs. 216570, which is 42mm.

And I'm with you - I think for functional watches, smaller is better. My Breitling B-1 is a terrific looking watch but it gets beaten up so badly in the cockpit when I fly.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> Thank you. I am curious too - have a few more trips coming up; should be interesting to see *how it performs*.


I'd pay good money to see you in a cage match, wearing the watch of course... to see how it performs. ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't paid attention to this thread in a while.

M, for when you get here:


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Been digging this thread. Coincided well with my fast approaching 40th birthday, where I decided to give in to cliche and pick up my first Rolex. Always figured it would be an old GMT Master or Sea-Dweller (I like the tanks), but in the last year or so the 16570 elbowed its way up. The means were there, a local independent jeweler had a great example for a fair price, the decision sat well with The Board (my wife and the two Samoyeds, who enthusiastically encourage anything with a white face with black trim). 

Just about to drive over to the jeweler, and I started to think a week of skiing in Montana would be pretty great, too... plus we could take the train there like we've talked about... and the two-day rally driving class I've been wanting to do has some openings next month... and the paragliding school... and after all that I'd still have enough left over for a couple of cool short-run microbrands I'd been eyeing.


I'm sure I'll come back around at some point... but the adventure part beat the Explorer part for now.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd pay good money to see you in a cage match, wearing the watch of course... to see how it performs. ;-)


With... sharks? People? Snakes? Make up your mind, man.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I haven't paid attention to this thread in a while.
> 
> M, for when you get here:


Alas, I am blanking - are those the Cliffs of Moher or somewhere in NZ? Or the bights by the Great Ocean Road?

Also: that IWC Cousteau is such cool and terrific watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

With THIS mafaga: 



 :-!

PS: I am taking bets. Who's in?



Metlin said:


> With... sharks? People? Snakes? Make up your mind, man.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

jconli1 said:


> Been digging this thread. Coincided well with my fast approaching 40th birthday, where I decided to give in to cliche and pick up my first Rolex. Always figured it would be an old GMT Master or Sea-Dweller (I like the tanks), but in the last year or so the 16570 elbowed its way up. The means were there, a local independent jeweler had a great example for a fair price, the decision sat well with The Board (my wife and the two Samoyeds, who enthusiastically encourage anything with a white face with black trim).
> 
> Just about to drive over to the jeweler, and I started to think a week of skiing in Montana would be pretty great, too... plus we could take the train there like we've talked about... and the two-day rally driving class I've been wanting to do has some openings next month... and the paragliding school... and after all that I'd still have enough left over for a couple of cool short-run microbrands I'd been eyeing.
> 
> I'm sure I'll come back around at some point... but the adventure part beat the Explorer part for now.


I usually place a higher value on experiences over material things, but not always.

After all, if our objective is maximizing happiness, then to each their own. Who am I to judge what gives someone happiness? If a trip gives you more joy, then that's what you pick. And if watches (or shoes or golf clubs) give you more happiness, then that's what you pick.

Your choice (combination of both) is what I usually go with. There are plenty of watches I want to and could buy now, but no real urge in any direction. I am in fact quite content with my Rolex Explorer II and it's fast becoming my go-to watch outside of dressier occasions.

So, for the moment, I choose to prioritize adventures over everything else. And being an obsessive planner, I have something planned for almost every week between now and the rest of the year.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> With THIS mafaga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no. Red roos are little s**ts.

I'll fight one of these, though.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Alas, I am blanking - are those the Cliffs of Moher or somewhere in NZ? Or the bights by the Great Ocean Road?
> 
> Also: that IWC Cousteau is such cool and terrific watch.


no, great ocean rd.

A return trip is doable in a day from where you are but I'd suggest doing it on an overnight trip becuase there's lots of cool places along the way. It's one of my must sees in Australia.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, thanks about the watch!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hit me up via PM if you want some tips whilst you’re in Australia.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> no, great ocean rd.
> 
> A return trip is doable in a day from where you are but I'd suggest doing it on an overnight trip becuase there's lots of cool places along the way. It's one of my must sees in Australia.





Gunnar_917 said:


> Hit me up via PM if you want some tips whilst you're in Australia.


Will do, thank you for the offer!

And yes, the Great Ocean Road is on my list. Along with Uluru, Great Barrier Reef, and a few other places.

But most importantly, I am planning out a month long trip to NZ in April. Hoping to hit all the cool places in South Island, with lots of hiking, climbing, and kayaking. Should be fun!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tommywine0 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun ahead!
> 
> In my mind, I've worked through the GADA watch scenario a number of times. One of my hurdles is the dial color. I would love to hear your thought process on picking white over black for the Exp II.
> 
> FWIW, I got a new watch when my oldest was about 2yro, and it was my daily until he was about 6. He still refers to it as "my watch" even though I have a couple that get more wrist time nowadays.


I know it's been a while since you asked this, but looks like the consensus is black marginally edges over white.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I’m so glad I stumbled upon this. I have to admit that I had grown tired of all the WRUW threads and the “should I buy X or Y?” 

I’ve thoroughly enjoyed following this journey of a man using a watch the way it’s advertised. Hats off to you for putting the Exp II through its paces. I look forward to seeing how it continues to hold up over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Not even piano keys.
> 
> Let's start with the basic F# on a piano. Is it the same as a Gb? And the answer to this would depend on whether or not you're talking chromatic semitone or diatonic semitone.
> 
> ...


Music major here. Umm... what? I feel like reading that made me stupider. Yes equal temperament and just temperament are indeed, things. But what you wrote had nothing to do with anything in the real world. F# and Gb are enharmonic, ie they sound the same. If a violinist plays a written F# different than a written Gb, you've got yourself a crap violinist. If the f# or Gb is the 3rd of a major chord, and they're in a string quartet, yes, they will lower it quite a bit in the common just temperament tradition so the major chord sounds in tune. But if they're playing with a pianist, well obviously it probably would sound pretty bad as one of those instruments (hint it's the piano) isn't going to be able lower or raise anything based on what key they're in.

Like wow


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Music major here. Umm... what? I'm feel like reading that made me stupider. Yes equal temperament and just temperament are indeed, things. But what you wrote had nothing to do with anything in the real world. F# and Gb are enharmonic, ie they sound the same. If a violinist plays a written F# different than a written Gb, you've got yourself a ...... violinist. In the f# or Gb is the 3rd of a chord, and they're in a string quartet, yes, they will lower it quite a bit in the common just temperament tradition. But if they're playing with a pianist, well obviously it probably would sound pretty ...... as one of those instruments isn't going to be able lower or raise anything based on what they're in.


So, a water tanker is coming down a steep grade and the brakes are fading.
A truck loaded with barrels of vinegar is on its way up the same mountain.
Half way up they collide...... 
Douche.

Your post makes me wonder how much you spent on your major, your feelings, and how "stupid" you may have been prior to reading the referred to post.
This delicate sense of intelligence you suffer from is fascinating.

Being so sensitive, would you let a semitone-deaf piano tuner enharmonically tune your piano?

And a non-sequitur image... or is it?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I am indeed shockingly sensitive to nonsense. And that post was weapons-grade nonsense, in need of a binding UN resolution to contain it else we have a nonsensical-WMD on our hands.

It makes you really question everything you read on the internet. Which is healthy. One generally takes things at face value unless it's a subject where one has significant professional experience. Then the bulls**t sticks out like an onion in a cherry pie. 

Ironically, pianos can be and sometimes are tuned in different, very subtle ways, for different composers. I have a colleague whose father has been tuning for decades. Drunkenly talking to him at a wedding was fascinating - he'll tune differently for beethoven, brahms, rachmaninov. This is crazy next level stuff that is not taught, and that he's figured out over a lifetime. He's in his 70s and apparently still quite in demand. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

cayabo said:


> And a non-sequitur image... or is it?
> 
> View attachment 12870743


I enjoyed that one.....and the post was good as well!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> I am indeed shockingly sensitive to nonsense. And that post was weapons-grade nonsense, in need of a binding UN resolution to contain it else we have a nonsensical-WMD on our hands.
> 
> It makes you really question everything you read on the internet. Which is healthy. One generally takes things at face value unless it's a subject where one has significant professional experience. Then the bulls**t sticks out like an onion in a cherry pie.
> 
> Ironically, pianos can be and sometimes are tuned in different, very subtle ways, for different composers. I have a colleague whose father has been tuning for decades. Drunkenly talking to him at a wedding was fascinating - he'll tune differently for beethoven, brahms, rachmaninov. This is crazy next level stuff that is not taught, and that he's figured out over a lifetime. He's in his 70s and apparently still quite in demand.


Hoist with his own petard.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I just read it again because I can't sleep and I'm apparently a glutton for punishment. And it's worse than I thought.

-----------
C, C#, Db, and D. As such, C# is slightly higher than Db. In the same way, the Gb will occur before F#.
----------

So this would seem to imply there are more than 12 notes in western music as we know it? But... No, there aren't more than 12 notes. Just.... no. 

Damn I thought that was going to be way more witty


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I think he in fact makes a comment that the DeepSea is made for diving at incredible depths but questions the practicality of it.
> 
> In my view, while the DeepSea is technically impressive, who will ever dive to ~1220m/4000 feet? The world record for the deepest dive, held by Ahmed Gabr, is 1000 feet. So, your submariner is just as capable of taking the beating as the DSSD.
> 
> ...


I'll come back and edit this post to address everything else, but I believe that picture is (from top to bottom) a Submariner (Date, 116610, by the look of it, I think I see a cyclops), a SeaDweller 4000, and finally, a DeepSea.

EDIT:

Of course the DeepSea is beyond what anyone needs--but it's one of those things, like the Bugatti Veyron. It's intended to be a technical masterpiece, a showcase of ability, rather than just a watch. And that's fine. That I wouldn't want to wear one is different, because the sacrifices made to achieve their technical goals take it out of the realm of comfort for me. As far as banging your watch around when you dive, I think it's clear by now that I don't dive, so point taken. But I can say that Bobby Flay used to wear a DeepSea and some of his cookbooks are excellent.

As for diminishing utility, I don't think that's necessarily the case. The Submariner, for example, is no less capable than any other model that came before it--in fact, it's generally more capable. The six digit Explorer II is arguably easier to read and probably has better lume for those spelunking adventures. I can't say that polished center links or black/blue bezels are good for pilots, so I'll refrain from defending the needlessly showy GMT at the moment. But that Rolex models have become great for showing off is merely a result of their capability--like the noble Range Rover, the utilitarian roots built the credibility that turned it into a luxury product. However, crucially, Rolex (and Range Rover, for that matter, despite the bells and whistles) didn't turn its back on what made it the watch it is today. They continue to improve their watches and make them better, more capable, more accurate, more reliable, and so on. I'm sure if you talked to Rolex and voiced a concern that the Explorer II was easier to bang into something while adventuring, the response would be "the watch can handle it". And that's why I don't believe there's a case for diminishing utility (outside of cost prohibitiveness)--because the watches are arguably more utilitarian than ever before, just of higher quality. Now had the quality dropped, had the watches become all about the show and not about the go, then I'd agree. But I don't think that's the case (yet) with Rolex.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> I just read it again because I can't sleep and I'm apparently a glutton for punishment. And it's worse than I thought.
> 
> -----------
> C, C#, Db, and D. As such, C# is slightly higher than Db. In the same way, the Gb will occur before F#.
> ...


Music isn't just limited to the 12 notes in western music. It's just as arbitrary as any other notation, including our numerical system.

And technically speaking, F# and Gb are different frequencies. Similar but not the same.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Music isn't just limited to the 12 notes in western music. It's just as arbitrary as any other notation, including our numerical system.
> 
> And technically speaking, F# and Gb are different frequencies. Similar but not the same.


Right, like traditional Chinese music has a chromatic scale that is greater than 12 notes. 
But they don't use western notation - because they're not using the 12 note western chromatic scale.

Can you cite this somewhere other than a blog post you wrote? I concede there are many things I don't know about, but this is a doozy. You seem to be saying that f# is technically a quarter step (1/2 a half step) below a Gb. That is not true, anywhere. Not in the academic study of (western) music or in its performance. They are enharmonic. In western music. Which is the only area that uses terms like f# and Gb. Because it's western.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> Right, like traditional Chinese music has a chromatic scale that is greater than 12 notes.
> But they don't use western notation - because they're not using the 12 note western chromatic scale.
> 
> Can you cite this somewhere other than a blog post you wrote? I concede there are many things I don't know about, but this is a doozy. You seem to be saying that f# is technically a quarter step (1/2 a half step) below a Gb. That is not true, anywhere. Not in the academic study of (western) music or in its performance. They are enharmonic. In western music. Which is the only area that uses terms like f# and Gb. Because it's western.


You keep saying enharmonic. Just because something is equated to something else does not mean it is technically the same.

There is plenty of literature on this. A simple Google search gave me this: https://music.stackexchange.com/questions/2/whats-the-difference-between-a-g-and-an-f


28down vote​It depends on the tuning system being used. If you're tuning by perfect intervals, i.e. intervals in which the ratios of the frequencies are in whole-number pairs, then Gb isn't exactly the same as F#.
For example, say you're tuning to A440 and using perfect intervals. Then the E above the A is tuned to 440 * 3/2 = 660 Hz. The B above the E is tuned to 660 * 3/2 = 990 Hz. The F♯ above the B is tuned to 990 * 3/2 = 1485 Hz. Meanwhile, the D below the A440 is tuned to 440 * 2/3 = 293.333 Hz, the G below the D is tuned to 293.333 * 2/3 = 195.555 Hz, and so on.
In the end, and adjusting for octaves, you get that Gb = 366.25 Hz while F# = 371.25 Hz. Not exactly the same, but pretty close. Not close enough not to be noticeable, though.
In Equal Temperament, pitches aren't determined by whole-number ratios. Rather, you use the formula:
frequency = 440 * 2^(n/12)
where n is the number of half-steps above or below the A440 reference pitch. This ensures that enharmonic equivalent notes have the same frequencies, but it also means that no interval is "perfect" in the whole-number ratio sense.






down vote​It depends on the tuning system being used. If you're tuning by perfect intervals, i.e. intervals in which the ratios of the frequencies are in whole-number pairs, then Gb isn't exactly the same as F#.
For example, say you're tuning to A440 and using perfect intervals. Then the E above the A is tuned to 440 * 3/2 = 660 Hz. The B above the E is tuned to 660 * 3/2 = 990 Hz. The F♯ above the B is tuned to 990 * 3/2 = 1485 Hz. Meanwhile, the D below the A440 is tuned to 440 * 2/3 = 293.333 Hz, the G below the D is tuned to 293.333 * 2/3 = 195.555 Hz, and so on.
In the end, and adjusting for octaves, you get that Gb = 366.25 Hz while F# = 371.25 Hz. Not exactly the same, but pretty close. Not close enough not to be noticeable, though.
In Equal Temperament, pitches aren't determined by whole-number ratios. Rather, you use the formula:
frequency = 440 * 2^(n/12)
where n is the number of half-steps above or below the A440 reference pitch. This ensures that enharmonic equivalent notes have the same frequencies, but it also means that no interval is "perfect" in the whole-number ratio sense.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Metlin, this is one of my favorite current threads and I've been following it with great interest. Your tales and travels have inspired me so much that I bought my very own polar 16570 a month ago. I love the watch but here's the rub: none of that really cool stuff is happening to me. No exotic treks or excursions to far away lands, no hobnobbing with politicians and foreign dignitaries, no French Riviera lunches with supermodels, and hell I haven't even been IN a plane let alone piloted one. 

A couple of weeks ago I was wearing it at dinner with the wife at Izzy's in SF and I noticed I was seated five feet away from Joe Montana (true story). A perfect opportunity to hobnob right? I figure Joe sees the Rolex and sends over a drink, then invites us to join him and Jennifer for dinner and the next thing you know we're best pals. That would have made a great post to your thread but as it happens my watch and I never heard a word from Joe. No "nice watch" comment or even a simple quick glance at my wrist followed by a subtle nod. C'mon now Joe, really?

What gives Metlin? I've become very fond of the watch and it's definitely a keeper but can't help but think I'm doing something wrong when wearing it. Can you help a brother out?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, that's cute. I barely want to even admit it's technically correct, since again it has zero bearing on the aforementioned study/composition/performance/listening of music as we (humans) know it. Especially since it only applies to equal temperament, which everyone knows is gross anyway. 
But yeah, I concede. This post spells out the underlying physics is far better than your original, which struck me as the equivalent of 'flat-earth music theory' .


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> But yeah, I concede. This post spells out the underlying physics is far better than your original, which struck me as the equivalent of 'flat-earth music theory' .


I believe I say just that in my post, but thank you for conceding.



Metlin said:


> If you use perfect intervals and assume A is at 440Hz, you get Gb=366.25 Hz while F#=371.25 Hz, which are not the same.
> 
> So even though are similar notes for all intents and purposes, they are not the same note.


Western music chooses to make them the same note (i.e., enharmonic) but that doesn't mean they are the exact same.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

maylebox said:


> Metlin, this is one of my favorite current threads and I've been following it with great interest. Your tales and travels have inspired me so much that I bought my very own polar 16570 a month ago. I love the watch but here's the rub: none of that really cool stuff is happening to me. No exotic treks or excursions to far away lands, no hobnobbing with politicians and foreign dignitaries, no French Riviera lunches with supermodels, and hell I haven't even been IN a plane let alone flown one.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was wearing it at dinner with the wife at Izzy's in SF and I noticed I was seated five feet away from Joe Montana (true story). A perfect opportunity to hobnob right? I figure Joe sees the Rolex and sends over a drink, then invites us to join him and Jennifer for dinner and the next thing you know we're best pals. That would have made a great post to your thread but as it happens my watch and I never heard a word from Joe. No "nice watch" comment or even a simple quick glance at my wrist followed by a subtle nod. C'mon now Joe, really?
> 
> What gives Metlin? I've become very fond of the watch and it's definitely a keeper but can't help but think I'm doing something wrong when wearing it. Can you help a brother out?


The trick, really is to wear nothing but the watch to ensure that it gets all the attention.

Also, this post needs photos. Preferably of just the watch.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> I'm so glad I stumbled upon this. I have to admit that I had grown tired of all the WRUW threads and the "should I buy X or Y?"
> 
> I've thoroughly enjoyed following this journey of a man using a watch the way it's advertised. Hats off to you for putting the Exp II through its paces. I look forward to seeing how it continues to hold up over time.


Thank you. I appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

M, will you please hop on a plane and take some more pics pronto so i don't have to keep reading about music with no watch pics. Love this thread, but hate when it digresses into these non-related topics.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

GreatScott said:


> M, will you please hop on a plane and take some more pics pronto so i don't have to keep reading about music with no watch pics. Love this thread, but hate when it digresses into these non-related topics.


I second this motion

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> M, will you please hop on a plane and take some more pics pronto so i don't have to keep reading about music with no watch pics. Love this thread, but hate when it digresses into these non-related topics.


There's been a number of mentions of supermodels. I vote for hopping on one of those instead.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the sentiment!


Not me, mate. I like giving people with double digit post counts advice on what to buy and then never hearing from them again. This thread has been nothing but self-aggrandizing puffery. :-db-)

Side note, I edited that post from last night. Curious to hear your thoughts. |>


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> There's been a number of mentions of supermodels. I vote for hopping on one of those instead.


Dilly Dilly


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GreatScott said:


> M, will you please hop on a plane and take some more pics pronto so i don't have to keep reading about music with no watch pics. Love this thread, but hate when it digresses into these non-related topics.


How's this? 
A musical supermodel and a GMT Master:


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

cayabo said:


> How's this?
> A musical supermodel and a GMT Master:
> 
> View attachment 12872397


I know I have seen you do better.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Not really my bag baby, but to each their own.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

cayabo said:


> How's this?
> A musical supermodel and a GMT Master:
> 
> View attachment 12872397


Classic. Though I'd never wear a GMT on a jubilee bracelet.

I've always been more of an admirer of jazz than a listener. I should do something about that.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Metlin said:


> The trick, really is to *wear nothing but the watch* to ensure that it gets all the attention.


Ahhh, wear _only_ the Rolex and a smile, gotcha. I can already see the comments on my next wrist shot "Nice polar 5 digit maylebox, where'd you get that strap? Who makes those handcuffs?"



​


Metlin said:


> Also, this post needs photos. Preferably of just the watch.​


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

maylebox said:


> Ahhh, wear _only_ the Rolex and a smile, gotcha. I can already see the comments on my next wrist shot "Nice polar 5 digit maylebox, where'd you get that strap? Who makes those handcuffs?"
> 
> 
> 
> ​


On a NATO! I love the look, but Metlin refuses to put his on one. If he thinks it won't look good when he has to dress, here's a photo that may change his mind:


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Raza said:


> On a NATO! I love the look, but Metlin refuses to put his on one. If he thinks it won't look good when he has to dress, here's a photo that may change his mind:


That NATO is working for sure. Perfect colors and just enough red to accent the GMT hand.

Mine is actually a two piece nylon strap from Timefactors. I put my 16600 on a NATO.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> On a NATO! I love the look, but Metlin refuses to put his on one. If he thinks it won't look good when he has to dress, here's a photo that may change his mind:


I don't dress very often but when I do I go all the way. The rest of the time I like to fly free.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

maylebox said:


> That NATO is working for sure. Perfect colors and just enough red to accent the GMT hand.
> 
> Mine is actually a two piece nylon strap. I put my 16600 on a NATO.


I love this picture. The wear on the case from years of being your wrist companion is beautiful. Great character.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I don't dress very often but when I do I go all the way. The rest of the time I like to fly free.


All the way? I have one word for you:

Monkstraps.

:rodekaart


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ I’d go wholecuts, but then again they only look good on a suit


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Raza said:


> All the way? I have one word for you:
> 
> Monkstraps.
> 
> :rodekaart


But it is my understanding that monks don't go all the way:roll:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ I'd go wholecuts, but then again they only look good on a suit


Wholecuts are a good look. I actually think they're a bit more versatile than that; I've seen them a lot in business casual settings, especially in a less formal material, like suede.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

GreatScott said:


> But it is my understanding that monks don't go all the way:roll:


.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Drucifer said:


> I love this picture. The wear on the case from years of being your wrist companion is beautiful. Great character.


Thanks, actually the wear on the case is mostly from years of being the previous owners companion but I'm good with that. I did manage to somehow put my own personal bezel ding on it within the first week of ownership. No polishing for any of my 5 digit subs. Plus as far as the Explorer II goes I'm taking the WWMD path (what would Metlin do)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Adventures in the Australian outback.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

My jealousy meter just hit threat level red. Great pics M.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


>


I picture you crawling around in some prayer like pose to a giant rock, shuffling your phone and watch around - while everyone else stands behind you giving each other knowing smirks, sighs & eye rolls.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

...while being terrified that something is going to kill me.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I bought a 16570. 

I blame you.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Adventures in the Australian outback.


Nice pictures!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> My jealousy meter just hit threat level red. Great pics M.





ItnStln said:


> Nice pictures!


Thank you, folks.



Raza said:


> I had a dream last night that I bought a 16570.
> 
> I blame you.


What's stopping you, Raza? Go get one already!! I will readily subscribe to Adventures of Raza and his slightly better Explorer. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your terrific comments, both here and in messages. I must say that I am thoroughly enjoying sharing my experiences with the wonderful WUS community.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

The Australian Outback was a rather unique experience. Having traveled through the middle of nowhere in many parts of the world, I considered myself fairly prepared for the experience. I couldn't have been more wrong.

For one, the middle of nowhere in the Outback is quite literally in the middle of nowhere. There was absolutely nothing for miles and miles. Between the Northern Territory and Western Australia, there was a whole lot of nothing, except for signs telling you that the next place you could find water or gas is ~300 kms away.



















And of course, there's the heat. Temperature was well north of 100f/40c, and the UV radiation was 11 on the UV index. For reference, 6-7.9 on the index is Orange/High risk of harm; 8-10.9 is Red/Very high risk of harm and 11+ is Violet/Extreme risk of harm. There were times I thought I was being bitten by something, only to realize it was just the heat. I did not put any sunscreen on my back and chest/stomach area, given that I had clothes on. Despite that, I was very thoroughly burned all over. You tan more in a day in the Outback than you would in two weeks in Miami.










And despite all the heat, there's the wildlife. We saw a few venomous snakes, a ton of lizards, wild camels, wild red kangaroos, and a ton of birds. And flies. The one thing no one tells you is that the Outback is overrun by flies this time of the year and you understand why the Aussies have the weird looking cork hats.

I was also slightly alarmed by the sign below, where you can't quite tell if it's a crocodile or a lizard. And if it's a lizard just how big do they get?! And bicycles? Who the hell rides bicycles through the Outback?! (Except that we saw three people bicycling through the Outback...)



















Australia also has an estimated ~600K - 1M wild camels, despite culling hundreds of thousands a year. They were originally brought in to help explore the arid Outback, but for a variety of reasons, Australia's population never really grew. With the advent of railroads and cars, the camels were let out into the wild, and have flourished. Apparently, Australia is the only country with wild herds, and is one of the world's largest exporter of camels. And the only known feral herd of dromedary or single-humped camels is here in the Outback.










Exploring the Outback on a camel back is a truly unique experience. It was fascinating watching the cameliers training camels in such a desolate backdrop. The camel leading the train below is the same one that appeared in the movie _Australia_.



















We ended up having to get a chopper to do some of what we had come to do, and the one thing that strikes you from the air is just how much the surface looks like Mars. And this is despite the fact that the Outback has seen a good amount of rain the past couple of years, so there is a lot of fresh growth and greenery. It is such a deep shade of orange-ish red, but I had no UV filter on and the histograms of all my photos are basically heavily "blue-washed" from the excess UV.





































Amidst all this, I had the opportunity to have a starlit dinner at the Field of Lights by Uluru. It is a striking art installation by British artist Bruce Munro, and words don't suffice to describe the experience. Dinner was delicious, with loads of Australian critters paying us a visit. And of course, with the didgeridoo for accompaniment.





































But that's not what you want to hear. You want to hear about the watch. Well, this may seem obvious, but a metal object on your wrist when it's that hot doesn't really work very well. In a couple of instances, I had set the watch down on a surface, only to realize it had become burning hot in that time. In that climate, my phone, camera, watch, and indeed, everything on me was burning hot.

After leaving the watch on the asphalt for this excellent photo, I literally dropped it back on the road because it had gotten that hot in the few minutes it was there.

But there is good news here. On one of the days, I had accidentally left my watch outside when I took an afternoon nap. My water bottle exploded and my watch was unbearably hot. But lo and behold! It was still working. What more, either dropping it again or the heat (or both of those together) seems to have reset my watch, because it is no longer running fast. After almost 24 hours, my Explorer is still showing the exact time that I set it to!










So on that excellent note, I will leave you all with this parting photo of the Outback, and of the Explorer with the Kata Tjuta in the background.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread continues to not only entertain but educate and enlighten. You have me and my Explorer II’s appreciation sir!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jade330i said:


> This thread continues to not only entertain but educate and enlighten. You have me and my Explorer II's appreciation sir!


Thank you! I am glad you are enjoying this thread.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Raza said:


> Wholecuts are a good look. I actually think they're a bit more versatile than that; I've seen them a lot in business casual settings, especially in a less formal material, like suede.


Interesting, very interesting.

*** no I don't need suede wholecuts***

i use mine with a shirt and pants more often than on a suit

....but suede whole cuts...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome write up and glad the trip the outback has been an eye opener to how big and empty we really are!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

My personal view is that wholecuts look a tad too dainty, but YMMV.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Awesome write up and glad the trip the outback has been an eye opener to how big and empty we really are!


What I found particularly fascinating was the aboriginal culture and just how far they had spread out in all that nothingness, way back before you had any modern mode of transportation. It is incredible.

I wonder if some guy ever tried to domesticate and ride a kangaroo. Pretty sure it must have happened at some point.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ...an eye opener to how *big and empty we really are*!


Cuz y'all need to let ***** in your heart.;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> What I found particularly fascinating was the aboriginal culture and just how far they had spread out in all that nothingness, way back before you had any modern mode of transportation. It is incredible.
> 
> I wonder if some guy ever tried to domesticate and ride a kangaroo. Pretty sure it must have happened at some point.


I know right!

give a bogan a couple of tinnies and I'm pretty sure it will happen now. Add a millennial into the mix and you'll get a 'kangaroo fail' video


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> What I found particularly fascinating was the aboriginal culture and just how far they had spread out in all that nothingness, way back before you had any modern mode of transportation. It is incredible.
> 
> I wonder if some guy ever tried to domesticate and ride a kangaroo. Pretty sure it must have happened at some point.


I know right!

give a bogan a couple of tinnies and I'm pretty sure it will happen now. Add a millennial into the mix and you'll get a 'kangaroo fail' video


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I hope by now you’ll have picked up enough slang to know what that means without having to look it up


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice Explorer!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Cuz y'all need to let ***** in your heart.;-)


"Man cannot live by beer alone. He also needs whisky."

- some Aussie, probably...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know right!
> 
> give a bogan a couple of tinnies and I'm pretty sure it will happen now. Add a millennial into the mix and you'll get a 'kangaroo fail' video





Gunnar_917 said:


> I hope by now you'll have picked up enough slang to know what that means without having to look it up


I'll bribe them blokes with a couple of bevys for their stubbys this arvo and grill some prawns on the barbie for their sheilas. That'll do it, right?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

pelicanactor said:


> Nice Explorer!


Thank you.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Metlin said:


> "Man cannot live by beer alone. He also needs whisky."
> 
> - some Aussie, probably...


"Whilst traveling through Afghanistan, we lost our corkscrew. Had to live on food and water for several days." -W. C. Fields

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim44 said:


> "Whilst traveling through Afghanistan, we lost our corkscrew. Had to live on food and water for several days." -W. C. Fields


Corkscrew? Them's the fancy Aussies.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> I'll bribe them blokes with a couple of bevys for their stubbys this arvo and grill some prawns on the barbie for their sheilas. That'll do it, right?


F.ck Oath


----------



## brdet (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey all! I started this thread a week ago and was pointed over here. It took me a week to catch up (71 pages?!), but was well worth it. Thanks so much for documenting your incredible adventures. After giving several watches an objective qualitative and quantitative comparison and ranking, I continue to come back to the 2016 Explorer I for my purposes. I'm going to sit on it for a month or so and if I'm still feeling strongly, then I'll probably pull the trigger. Regardless of my selection, I'll be doing a similar documentation of my adventures, which will no doubt be far less impressive than yours, but should stress test the watch in a similar manner. Please keep this epic thread going, Met!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Met, I am starting to have withdrawal shakes, would you travel somewhere already!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

brdet said:


> Hey all! I started this thread a week ago and was pointed over here. It took me a week to catch up (71 pages?!), but was well worth it. Thanks so much for documenting your incredible adventures. After giving several watches an objective qualitative and quantitative comparison and ranking, I continue to come back to the 2016 Explorer I for my purposes. I'm going to sit on it for a month or so and if I'm still feeling strongly, then I'll probably pull the trigger. Regardless of my selection, I'll be doing a similar documentation of my adventures, which will no doubt be far less impressive than yours, but should stress test the watch in a similar manner. Please keep this epic thread going, Met!





GreatScott said:


> Met, I am starting to have withdrawal shakes, would you travel somewhere already!


Well, I did practice my golf swing, and saw a game of polo... all with my watch on, of course.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess that's not nearly cool enough... so I headed out to the North Island in New Zealand, and visited some pretty cool geothermal formations.

Sulfur lakes, vents, and random railroads.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

But you all are looking for adventures. Not dreary, prosaic, and lackluster destinations with the tame tedium of your everyday adventurer. 

You're looking for excitement befitting someone who wears a Rolex Explorer. Fret not, dear WUSers. There is more to come.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Ive said it before and I’ll say it again, great thread M and may it live on for months to come. I love the polar 16570 and hope to add it to my collection soon enough. I’m sure you’ve said it before but what model year is your explorer


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> Ive said it before and I'll say it again, great thread M and may it live on for months to come. I love the polar 16570 and hope to add it to my collection soon enough. I'm sure you've said it before but what model year is your explorer


Thank you. I believe it was a 2005 3185 - one of the last few before Rolex started rolling out the 3186s.

Most of the 3186s have the ROLEXROLEXROLEX engraving on the inner dial, which thankfully mine does not.

I need to look up the papers again to confirm, though... and they are in another continent. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

This is such a lovely lake. You know what would be better? If it had a helicopter that we could take to go somewhere cool.










Oh wow. There's the helicopter. That's kinda cool. Wonder if we could fly it?










Turns out the answer is... yes. So let's cross the ocean and find somewhere cool to land.










Wait, is that a volcano? That's cool! Let's land there.










Wait, are you serious?










Yup, quite serious. There are even warning signs everywhere... telling you not to land.




























Oh look, there's another sulfur lake... and a random Explorer (the watch, not the person).




























Soon after when this picture was taken, I tried seeing how hot some of the vents and streams were, and thought it would make a great photo for the watch. The watch was fine; my hands weren't. A hiss of steam and carbon dioxide and sulfur fumes basically burned my hands. Thankfully, nothing too horrific.

But the landscape was stunning and otherworldly, with really cool formations.










And speaking of stupidity, here's the other explorer (the person, not the watch). Cool but stupid. I mean, you need to be particularly cool to wear a Brooks Brothers Head of the Charles regatta jacket and a Rolex Explorer on a permanent active volcano.










Okay, it's been a long several hours. Can we leave before this damn thing blows up?

Wait, where's our ride?



















Quick! Wear your masks... and *get to the choppaaa....!!!!*


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

run23 said:


> I look forward to the updates and pics. Hopefully it won't stop working the first time you change a diaper or shake an unsavory politician's hand.


+1


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

It took me this long to actually use the Explorer in a cave, but it finally happened.

Explored a ~130m+ cave in Waitomo, and it was a terrific experience.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Metlin:
I've owned and collected watches since 1949 and have never own one Rolex. Not that I wouldn't like to.
Since I've never owned one, this shows I will in all probability never own one.
But if I ever do own one it would be the clone of your Explorer.
Some things in life, like owning a Rollie are never meant to be!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

arogle1stus said:


> Metlin:
> I've owned and collected watches since 1949 and have never own one Rolex. Not that I wouldn't like to.
> Since I've never owned one, this shows I will in all probability never own one.
> But if I ever do own one it would be the clone of your Explorer.
> ...


Never say never!

And it is a terrific watch, and I absolutely love the Explorer. It's taken such a beating and I am quite surprised it's still ticking.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> But you all are looking for adventures. Not dreary, prosaic, and lackluster destinations with the tame tedium of your everyday adventurer.
> 
> You're looking for excitement befitting someone who wears a Rolex Explorer. Fret not, dear WUSers. There is more to come.


Well, you've got golf and sulfur. A good walk spoiled and the smell of rotten eggs. What more could you want?

b-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> This is such a lovely lake. You know what would be better? If it had a helicopter that we could take to go somewhere cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's more like it!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Now that's more like it!


That's _*exactly*_ what I was thinking when I was running for my life.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I would like to be the first to vote Metlin for president!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> I would like to be the first to vote Metlin for president!


I am already the President of our local Home Owner's Association. #dreambig


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Metlin said:


> I am already the President of our local Home Owner's Association. #dreambig


Impressive, since you don't seem to be home very much!


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Great read - long one if done in one sitting! 

I have always been into watches but only started collecting a year or so ago. And I know my next statement will upset some folks here...but I had never seen a Rolex I really liked. Yes the history is awesome, yes they are great watches that are well made...but no single Rolex ever really made me go “Damn, I want that!” The wife’s brother had a few and I would always look at them when going past a dealer, but it was just a NO for me. 

Not even the fact that they sponsor Roger Federer, who is my favourite athlete, could change my mind and I would always lean more towards Omega. I haven't owned either but was planning on getting an Omega for my 40th, which is two years away. Working in education, a man has to save up for these kind of watches unfortunately.

And then I happened across Metlin’s adventures here...Not quite James Bond (which to be honest was part of the reason I was looking at Seamasters; and yes I know Fleming had Bond wearing a Rolex and Connory wore a Sub in the first films) but cool nonetheless.

So congratulations sir, you have done what Roger Federer couldn’t and made me want a Rolex...


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I bet Rolex is paying Metlin for this b-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Arkay_sa said:


> Great read - long one if done in one sitting!
> 
> I have always been into watches but only started collecting a year or so ago. And I know my next statement will upset some folks here...but I had never seen a Rolex I really liked. Yes the history is awesome, yes they are great watches that are well made...but no single Rolex ever really made me go "Damn, I want that!" The wife's brother had a few and I would always look at them when going past a dealer, but it was just a NO for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate the sentiment.

Re: Rolex vs. Omega, I am a huge fan of the Seamaster as well and wouldn't mind getting one.

In fact, the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue" is a favorite.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Igorek said:


> I bet Rolex is paying Metlin for this b-)


I'd be going on far better adventures if that were the case. ;-)


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

MediumRB said:


> Impressive, since you don't seem to be home very much!


If you've ever been involved with an HOA, you will understand why he tries to be away from home as much as possible.

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

MediumRB said:


> Impressive, since you don't seem to be home very much!


Home is wherever my Rolex Explorer is. b-)



larand said:


> If you've ever been involved with an HOA, you will understand why he tries to be away from home as much as possible.


That and an ex. wife.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Those caving photos were stunning - favorite part of the thread so far!! If you have any more photos, please post them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

omega1300 said:


> Those caving photos were stunning - favorite part of the thread so far!! If you have any more photos, please post them!


Sure, here you go. The outfitters we went with were pretty strict about camera use and what equipment we brought along because it's a very sensitive ecosystem. The caves also had glowworms and they have a moratorium on using flash.

Given the darkness and the prohibition on using flash, there weren't a lot of photos.

View from up above...










...and views on the way down



















...and views from down below



















And a silhouette


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool photos!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> Very cool photos!


Thank you!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Sure, here you go. The outfitters we went with were pretty strict about camera use and what equipment we brought along because it's a very sensitive ecosystem. The caves also had glowworms and they have a moratorium on using flash.
> 
> Given the darkness and the prohibition on using flash, there weren't a lot of photos.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! So cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

omega1300 said:


> Thank you!! So cool!!


As an experienced climber, I was tasked with being the last one to go. My job was to make sure everyone else was clipped in properly and clean up the remaining gear on my ascent.

After the guide and the other two cavers left, my partner and I were the only ones in the cave. And soon, my partner was also on her way, and I was the last one left in the cave.

I watched as she climbed her way up, and slowly her headlamp became dimmer and dimmer. Eventually, her headlamp faded away and I was left all by myself in this enormous underground cave.

I turned off my light, and realized that there was not a single soul around me. I could see the dim glow of glowworms in the distance, hear the sound of running water, and the wind against one of the bigger cave mouths. There was a dim reflection of a reflection in the water from the light somewhere far away, but it may as well be an illusion, because it was fleeting and moved with the running water. Other than that, it was pitch dark.

I enjoyed this for maybe ten minutes, but it felt like an eternity. Then suddenly and without warning, something crept up on me - fear.

Deep, unimaginable, atavistic fear.

As someone who has had his fair share of adventures and experiences, I consider myself pretty brave and able to withstand most things. But in that moment, I felt a pit of fear in my stomach that was so primal and overbearing. I struggled to turn on my headlamp, and looked around to make sure there was nothing lurking in the dark.

The realization that it would be extremely difficult, if not impossible, for me to climb back up without the right gear added to my terror. I took a deep breath, closed my eyes, and recounted the Bene Gesserit _Littany of Fear_. I thought of my son, in another continent and who I may never see again, if I died alone in this cave.

Eventually, the moment passed. Once I was calm again, I checked my equipment, my watch, and spent what felt like eternity waiting for the rope to come back down.

There are moments in your life that you will always remember. Your first kiss, the birth of your child, meeting the love of your life. This moment of utter fear deep in the bowels of the earth is something I'll never forget.


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

Fantastic thread! Subscribed. I enjoyed reading every bit of it. The photos show amazing locations and relate the experience of Metlin (and his Explorer!). This thread reminds me of the saying that life is a journey and not a destination.

I've been owning a five-digits Polar Explorer II since few months and compared to the one worn by M., mine has very little mileage on it. Here it is, part of my journey.

Cheers!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

anaplian said:


> Tested in five positions?


Brilliant. I will remember that every time I see an appealing woman and a fine watch simultaneously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Metlin said:


> I took a deep breath, closed my eyes, and recounted the Bene Gesserit _Littany of Fear_. I thought of my son, in another continent and who I may never see again, if I died alone in this cave.


Adventurer and literary scholar-Met'dib.

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

highbob said:


> Adventurer and literary scholar-Met'dib.


Tell me about the watches of your homeworld, Usul.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Metlin, fantastic read on your adventure. My explorer solutes you...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel soooooo hip-dorky knowing these lines by heart. 
...
...
...
Woohoo!! :-!



highbob said:


> Adventurer and literary scholar-Met'dib.
> 
> I must not fear.
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> ...





Metlin said:


> Tell me about the watches of your homeworld, Usul.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I feel soooooo hip-dorky knowing these lines by heart.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Woohoo!! :-!


Frank Herbert was brilliant and weird. The one thing that stands out from all his works (other than his brilliance) is that he cannot name anything for nuts.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

radarcontact said:


> Fantastic thread! Subscribed. I enjoyed reading every bit of it. The photos show amazing locations and relate the experience of Metlin (and his Explorer!). This thread reminds me of the saying that life is a journey and not a destination.
> 
> I've been owning a five-digits Polar Explorer II since few months and compared to the one worn by M., mine has very little mileage on it. Here it is, part of my journey.
> 
> Cheers!





anrex said:


> Metlin, fantastic read on your adventure. My explorer solutes you...
> 
> View attachment 12977745


Thank you both, and here's to our gorgeous Explorers!

We all have our adventures in our own ways, and what really matters is we enjoy them.

And here's my Rolex Explorer, ready for our next adventure.










Raza, I hope this makes you happy. ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Raza:
Whatta gorgeous series of photos.
Heckkuva adventure.
Luvin the unattainable (to me i.e.)
Rolex. So many awesome watches
and so little disposable income to 
buy em.


X Traindriver Art


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Metlin said:


> And here's my Rolex Explorer, ready for our next adventure.


Will you post a link to those straps?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Rolex. So many awesome watches
> and so little disposable income to
> buy em.


Indeed


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ItnStln said:


> Will you post a link to those straps?


I believe they are Ague straps, with the polished hardware.

I also ordered one from Gnomon (brushed) but I haven't been to my place to pick it up yet.

Raza and highbob had a few more recommendations.



Raza said:


> Looks like a solid red NATO with brushed hardware. There are a lot of places you could get one. Just not Maratac (at least not from CountyComm).
> 
> Hmm....would you believe Singapore?
> 
> ...





Raza said:


> Ah, forgot all about C&B's NATOs.
> 
> Red NATO - 20mm | Crown & Buckle
> 
> ...





highbob said:


> Big fan of BluShark. I own a few of both the premium Alpha straps and the Original collection. Both are fantastic, but the Alpha straps are decidedly heavier material. Depending on your tastes, you might opt for the lighter original. The hardware is the best I've seen in this type of strap.
> 
> https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/all-products/products/crimson-red
> 
> https://www.blusharkstraps.com/coll...cts/alphashark-cherry-red?variant=39684541902


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Metlin said:


> I believe they are Ague straps, with the polished hardware.
> 
> I also ordered one from Gnomon (brushed) but I haven't been to my place to pick it up yet.
> 
> Raza and highbob had a few more recommendations.


Thanks!


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

BluShark now offers the Alpha Shark Slim line. Their Bond is primo, but the original Alpha is a bit thick. The slimmer mod might be a better fit for many watches.

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphaslim


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like the collectors are starting to notice the 16570.

https://timeandtidewatches.com/depth-future-classic-rolex-explorer-ii-ref-16570/

Regards,


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

James A said:


> Looks like the collectors are starting to notice the 16570.
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/depth-future-classic-rolex-explorer-ii-ref-16570/
> 
> Regards,


What does that make us? ;-)


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Met, this is all your fault. Thanks man, I love it.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Congratulations! That's a great looking watch.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

James A said:


> Looks like the collectors are starting to notice the 16570.
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/depth-future-classic-rolex-explorer-ii-ref-16570/
> 
> Regards,


Yeah I'm not a fan of this.... Means by the time I'm ready to buy mine it's gonna cost me more than it would without this article.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Btreichel87 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of this.... Means by the time I'm ready to buy mine it's gonna cost me more than it would without this article.


Honestly, I don't think it will ever get that popular for a couple of reasons.

For instance, it is aesthetically it is smaller than many contemporary watches. Its bracelet and clasp also have issues, and it is not as "playful" (as the T&T author put it) as the 26750.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

Metlin said:


> This is such a lovely lake. You know what would be better? If it had a helicopter that we could take to go somewhere cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These photos are amazing. It's so great how they can tell a story through a watch.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

c5pilot11 said:


> These photos are amazing. It's so great how they can tell a story through a watch.


Thank you! I appreciate that...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, the long weekend began with a trip to South Australia. Of course, I had a bright red NATO strap on my Explorer II because why not.










On our way out to the water, we ran into some pretty cool bottlenose dolphins having a frolic.




























Eventually, we got to where we were going - and dove underwater.



















Good thing too, because our destination was a sea lion colony. It was incredible swimming with these cute, fun guys. They were really playful, and they love swimming with you.



















Of course, no adventure is complete without a closing shot of two incredible things pictured together.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


>


love that pic


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> love that pic


Thank you!

I took ~2.5 hours of GoPro video footage and those are a couple of stills.

Pretty sure there are a lot more that I'll need to look through.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Well, the long weekend began with a trip to South Australia. Of course, I had a bright red NATO strap on my Explorer II because why not.
> 
> On our way out to the water, we ran into some pretty cool bottlenose dolphins having a frolic.
> 
> ...


Metlin I'm familiar with rest of the story so if you'll allow me......Then a pair of Great Whites show up looking for lunch and one looks to the other and says "Hey Charlie, dibs on the big seal with the bright red thingy". The attack is swift and stealth and the camera drops to the ocean floor. You go into Thunderball Bond mode fending off the beast with the only weapon available, your trusty Explorer II. The shark gains favorable position and attacks with all 2000 pounds of bite force. The shark's bite is met with the unfamiliar taste of 316L steel and hardened sapphire crystal. Confused and bewildered both predators swim away in search of easier prey. Not a second is lost on the timepiece. The only evidence of the encounter being a minor scratch on the Explorer bezel at the 2 o'clock mark.

On a side note, normally the new bezel blemish would devalue the watch by $150 but given the story of how the mark was created it's now worth $375 more.

The adventure continues.....
​


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess that’s better than saying the shark ate my Explorer II and I punched it till it pooped it out. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar, a few more just for you.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> What the...?
> 
> First, no shark attacks; just kayaking softly in shallow waters. :roll:
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> I'd pay good money to see you in a cage match, wearing the watch of course... to see how it performs. ;-)





maylebox said:


> Metlin I'm familiar with rest of the story so if you'll allow me......Then a pair of Great Whites show up looking for lunch and one looks to the other and says "Hey Charlie, dibs on the big seal with the bright red thingy". The attack is swift and stealth and the camera drops to the ocean floor. You go into Thunderball Bond mode fending off the beast with the only weapon available, your trusty Explorer II. The shark gains favorable position and attacks with all 2000 pounds of bite force. The shark's bite is met with the unfamiliar taste of 316L steel and hardened sapphire crystal. Confused and bewildered both predators swim away in search of easier prey. Not a second is lost on the timepiece. The only evidence of the encounter being a minor scratch on the Explorer bezel at the 2 o'clock mark.
> 
> On a side note, normally the new bezel blemish would devalue the watch by $150 but given the story of how the mark was created it's now worth $375 more.
> 
> The adventure continues.....


Guys, I get it. You want a tête-à-tête with me and some sharks, preferably (for me) in a cage.

Well consider it done.

Step one: find a place with sharks.










Well, that kinda looks like a shark but could we confirm?










Oh hell yeah.

Next, get geared up and ready to hop into a cage. Wearing the Rollie, of course.

_(Also, this is what happens when you don't specify who's in a cage and who isn't...)_










And then, you hang around until a shark appears. Oh look, there's a bronze whaler.



















Not good enough you say? Good thing there was a second dive... cause we saw this fella.










Well, that's a bit far away isn't it? How about this?




























Great whites are incredible, and the thing you realize is just how much stealth they have. One moment you're looking at boring fish and suddenly out of nowhere, there's a great white. I guess you don't get to be an apex predator unless you're badass.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice, mate!!!

But I'm still waiting for som'm like this: ;-)


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I’m glad to see this thread still carrying on with new exciting material being added. Wonderful pictures and such great experiences you have.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Well Met, I've read this thread for a long time, have always had a slight jealousy of your lifestyle. Today it's been pushed over the edge and I officially hate you. Diving with great whites is a dream of mine and you did it, and I didn't. Jerk.

PS: awesome photos, keep em coming. I may hate you now, but I'll definitely still be watching the thread, of course.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Whelp, I went page 1, page 51, page 71 to the end. Clearly I need to read the intervening pages.

But, what I've determined with certainty is that Metlin drinks Dos Equis.

Say thirstly, mi amigo.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice, mate!!!
> 
> But I'm still waiting for som'm like this: ;-)


Damn it Tom, how many times do I have to tell you? Just because I love dainty watches does not make me a little girl!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> I'm glad to see this thread still carrying on with new exciting material being added. Wonderful pictures and such great experiences you have.


Thank you. I think so too, but I'm a little biased. ;-)


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Guys, I get it. You want a tête-à-tête with me and some sharks, preferably (for me) in a cage.
> 
> Well consider it done.
> 
> ...


The way I hear it "a shark's eyes are like a dolls eyes, black, lifeless, until he bites you and those eyes roll over white......."

A little movie that came out during my teen years showed me everything I needed to know about swimming with sharks.



















Have at it Metlin. I'll have a cold one waiting for you back on shore 

Seriously though, great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Well Met, I've read this thread for a long time, have always had a slight jealousy of your lifestyle. Today it's been pushed over the edge and I officially hate you. Diving with great whites is a dream of mine and you did it, and I didn't. Jerk.
> 
> PS: awesome photos, keep em coming. I may hate you now, but I'll definitely still be watching the thread, of course.


Hahaha! Thank you.

I would very much recommend diving with the great whites, but you should pick a season when they congregate. These were not as massive, and we heard that in the winter in South Australia, you get to see some incredible monsters.

As far as I know, Gansbaai in South Africa and Farallon Islands in California are the two other places where you can best see Great Whites.

There are many other places like Osprey Reef in Australia, Montauk, N.Y. (mostly makos and blues), Galapagos (hammerhead, whale sharks) etc. but they don't tend to have great whites.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Hahaha! Thank you.
> 
> I would very much recommend diving with the great whites, but you should pick a season when they congregate. These were not as massive, and we heard that in the winter in South Australia, you get to see some incredible monsters.
> 
> ...


Heck, New England is starting to be a great white hot spot, I may not even need to travel too far to make this dream come true some day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toonces said:


> Whelp, I went page 1, page 51, page 71 to the end. Clearly I need to read the intervening pages.
> 
> But, what I've determined with certainty is that Metlin drinks Dos Equis.
> 
> Say thirstly, mi amigo.


Yo no hablo español...

Honestly, I try to be much more diverse with my beer, wine, and watches. Why stop yourself at any one when there's a world of options?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

maylebox said:


> The way I hear it "a shark's eyes are like a dolls eyes, black, lifeless, until he bites you and those eyes roll over white......."
> 
> A little movie that came out during my teen years showed me everything I needed to know about swimming with sharks.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! We had more than a few divers with JAWS gear on.

It was a pretty cool experience, though.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

tommyboy31 said:


> Heck, New England is starting to be a great white hot spot, I may not even need to travel too far to make this dream come true some day.


Yeah, apparently ~150 great whites were sighted in Cape Cod. Crazy!


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Toonces said:


> But, what I've determined with certainty is that Metlin drinks Dos Equis.


hey, i finally figured out what Dos Equis means: it's TWO Equis!

(happy april fool's day)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

zimv20ca said:


> hey, i finally figured out what Dos Equis means: it's TWO Equis!
> 
> (happy april fool's day)


Two horses?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Gunnar, a few more just for you.


Thanks!

That top left one is cool, looks like a playful little fella!


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Two horses?


slow clap.

ok, you win *this* round.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I haven’t been keeping up with the thread but have you realized the increase in price since you purchased yours. I’d say a 40% increase. I’m thinking about trading up.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I haven’t been keeping up with the thread but have you realized the increase in price since you purchased yours. I’d say a 40% increase. I’m thinking about trading up.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CastorTroy3 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread but have you realized the increase in price since you purchased yours. I'd say a 40% increase. I'm thinking about trading up.


I hadn't really noticed, but James had posted an article on how collectors are beginning to notice the 16750 -- see below:



James A said:


> Looks like the collectors are starting to notice the 16570.
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/depth-future-classic-rolex-explorer-ii-ref-16570/


It makes a lot of sense to me. I think the 26750 is a good watch, but it is also much more playful and slightly bigger. The 16750 is a good looking watch, it's simple, and it's the perfect size. I also think the later editions of 16750 are probably much more in demand than the older versions like mine.

For instance, the 3186s are much more popular, and they have the ROLEXROLEXROLEX engraving on the inner dial. From a practicality standpoint, that makes it frivolous and takes away from the simple and functional aesthetic of the 16750, which is what attracted me to it in the first place.

I am sure Rolex talks to some of the top athletes etc, but I really wish there was a way to offer suggestions to them on going back to their simpler, more functional and utilitarian dials.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Where oh where are we going next, Rollie? I don't know M, but how about a new continent?

But first, let's have a drink or two because why not. Preferably at 30,000 feet.



















And let's make sure we are all geared up and ready to go!










Give me hope, Joanna. Give me hope.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Am glad to see that you're properly "prophylacticized."

Have condoms, will travel. Well then, godspeed! ;-)



Metlin said:


> And let's make sure we are all geared up and ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The go pro is the best for wrist shots


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Where oh where are we going next, Rollie? I don't know M, but how about a new continent?
> 
> But first, let's have a drink or two because why not. Preferably at 30,000 feet.
> 
> ...


Safe travels...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hey Metlin: I had a big adventure today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Metlin said:


> Where oh where are we going next, Rollie? I don't know M, but how about a new continent?
> 
> But first, let's have a drink or two because why not. Preferably at 30,000 feet.
> 
> ...


Nice nato. 'Murica!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

propforall said:


> Nice nato. 'Murica!!!


...except it's the French flag ;-)


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Metlin said:


> ...except it's the French flag ;-)


Or the Dutch or Luxembourg flag, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Where oh where are we going next, Rollie? I don't know M, but how about a new continent?
> 
> But first, let's have a drink or two because why not. Preferably at 30,000 feet.
> 
> ...


That watch really looks at home on a NATO.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> That watch really looks at home on a NATO.


I figured you'd like that Raza. Did you see the earlier posts? Have had it on a NATO for a while now... It's my WWRD phase.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Thank you both, and here's to our gorgeous Explorers!
> 
> We all have our adventures in our own ways, and what really matters is we enjoy them.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Man, I guess I haven't checked in with this thread in a while. I need to head back and read like the last 10 pages.


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Hey!
First post here but I've been following this thread for a little while with great enjoyment.

Sharing a similar philosophy when it comes to watches, I've decided to purchase an Explorer II myself. Its a 1989 explorer II that came with the optional submariner bracelet.

And here's a photo on the morning commute into Manhattan:















Cheers!
Antoine


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Antoine Lry said:


> Hey!
> First post here but I've been following this thread for a little while with great enjoyment.
> 
> Sharing a similar philosophy when it comes to watches, I've decided to purchase an Explorer II myself. Its a 1989 explorer II that came with the optional submariner bracelet.
> ...


Stay safe! I'm a bike commuter in Washington DC, but would never be brave enough to do it in NYC...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

I had some trouble getting used to the bracelet, and decided to switch to a nato - couldn't be happier!


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

I was hell bent on a Sub! Then I read this.... it's being sized as we speak. 1991 model freshly back from RSC.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Metlin, where are you? There is a hole in my heart where this thread used to reside....


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

GreatScott said:


> Metlin, where are you? There is a hole in my heart where this thread used to reside....


+1!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

are we taking guesses?

i reckon he's in orbit, on the ISS, using the 24-hour hand to distinguish am from pm on whatever the ISS uses for local time*.

* ah, i see it's UTC
http://www.sciencefocus.com/qa/what-time-zone-do-they-use-international-space-station


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

zimv20ca said:


> are we taking guesses?
> 
> i reckon he's in orbit, on the ISS, using the 24-hour hand to distinguish am from pm on whatever the ISS uses for local time*.


Maybe the 24-hour hand should be re-geared to 90 minutes - that's how long it is between sunsets when you're on the ISS.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Finally got my hands on one. I've been following this thread for a while and this has definitely been one of major contributing factors to me picking it up. I was lucky to find it NOS full with papers. Truly is an amazing piece.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Metlin, where are you? There is a hole in my heart where this thread used to reside....





warsh said:


> +1!





zimv20ca said:


> are we taking guesses?
> 
> i reckon he's in orbit, on the ISS, using the 24-hour hand to distinguish am from pm on whatever the ISS uses for local time*.
> 
> ...





cayabo said:


> Maybe the 24-hour hand should be re-geared to 90 minutes - that's how long it is between sunsets when you're on the ISS.


Sorry, gentlemen. I have been busy... adventuring, as it were.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted, but the Explorer and I have been having a great time.

For instance, after my last post, here's the two of us enjoying a cigar at the Dubai airport while sipping a 1982 bottle of Bordeaux.










Soon thereafter, we were in Canberra. Something about Australian parliament and the South African High Commission. I broke all the rules and wore my Rollie on a NATO.










But there's only so much land I can take. So, had a quick weekend trip to the Great Barrier Reef in Cairns.




























But enough of Australia. Take me back to beautiful Africa!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I have always heard that the Zambezi river is beautiful, so I wonder how much fun it would be to try the waters there.

So off to Zambia it was...










It was an incredible experience, where we saw giant crocs, hippos, giraffes fighting, and a whole slew of birds and animals.

And of course, with my trusted Explorer on my wrist.










And the sunsets? Oh my god. African sunsets are incredible.



















I wonder how beautiful the Zambezi and Victoria Falls would be from the air. Alas! My PPL isn't valid here, but I was able to fly a microlight aircraft.










Flying through the spray of Victoria falls in a small aircraft was one of the best experiences of my life.



















It was such a relief getting out! And I thought that would be it, but then, there's more to come...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

There's this bridge that connects Zambia and Zimbabwe. I wonder which country really owns the in-between area.



















And the view looks quite incredible!










You know what would be even better? If you jumped off of it.

And getting prepped was a little exciting.










Do I really want to try and jump off of a bridge in the no-man's-land between Zambia and Zimbabwe? One where the rope actually broke and a woman fell into the water and had to swing back!?

I was probably about as stupid as this monkey hanging out by the falls.










It was nerve wracking as I approached the platform, because the weight of the ropes pull you...

... but soon, it was a wonderful free fall for ~4-5 seconds, followed by swinging around Vic Falls. The water was particularly high because of the rains, and it was an incredible experience.



















So much water... so much water! Maybe I'll go to a desert next or something.

But before that, let me enjoy this incredible Zambian beer with my Aussie hat and my trusted Explorer.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

You maybe wondering. Those are some incredible views, M. I wonder where this is?!



















So we landed in the beautiful city of Windhoek in Namibia, and decided to drive ~6 hours to get to this beautiful place in the Namib desert called Sossusvlei.

The road there was pretty much all gravel, and I was quite surprised our car did not break down.










But it was well worth it, because we had these incredible views. Here is the famous Dune 45, which we climbed.










We then headed off to the Death Valley, where it miraculously had rained for the first time in 5 years the previous day. It still looked pretty dead.





































We also climbed a few other dunes, notably "Big Daddy" and "Big Mama". The views from the top made it all worth it.

Unfortunately, the guy responsible for bringing food and water only brought one 2 liter bottle to share between the 3 of us and had forgotten the snacks and water. So when we got to the top, it was well after noon in the hot African desert sun and we were sunburned, tired, sandy, exhausted, and hungry and thirsty. But I had just gotten some beer earlier that morning that was in our car, along with some delicious chips, nuts, wine gums, and oranges. So the whole time we were climbing we were salivating thinking about what awaited us. We finally hiked back and got to our car, and those beers and chips and candy and oranges were the most delicious things I have eaten in a while. Felt heavenly.



















And of course, the sunsets. African sunsets are incredible.










I felt so incredibly privileged and humbled to have all these experiences in my life.










And then there was the night sky. As the sun set, you could see the moon, with Venus to the side. To the left was Orion, a little off kilter and behind me was Jupiter. One of the things that throws me off about the Southern Hemisphere is that the stars are never where they are supposed to be.



















The next morning, we headed off to watch the sun rise...

...



















...

from a hot air balloon.




























It was a beautiful sight, and quite stunning. Given the recent rains, there was this mist and cloud cover that slowly dissipated as the sun rose.



















And this thread is incomplete without the Explorer, of course. It's probably been to more cool places than most people.



















And there was the desert. Chasing our shadows. To the right of this shadow is a little gray dot, and that's the Namibian Oryx.



















And then, somebody deflated my balloon.










So I had to make-do with this picture of my Explorer watching another balloon land by Dune One. I call it Balloon One.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Antoine Lry said:


> Hey!
> First post here but I've been following this thread for a little while with great enjoyment.
> 
> Sharing a similar philosophy when it comes to watches, I've decided to purchase an Explorer II myself. Its a 1989 explorer II that came with the optional submariner bracelet.
> ...





Antoine Lry said:


> I had some trouble getting used to the bracelet, and decided to switch to a nato - couldn't be happier!





nm2068 said:


> I was hell bent on a Sub! Then I read this.... it's being sized as we speak. 1991 model freshly back from RSC.





Tiptac said:


> Finally got my hands on one. I've been following this thread for a while and this has definitely been one of major contributing factors to me picking it up. I was lucky to find it NOS full with papers. Truly is an amazing piece.


Excellent choice, folks. May you have many, many great adventures with your Explorers!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Great pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoying this thread.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Brey17 said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this thread.


Thank you. Me too. ;-)


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

E II is a great choice. Ready for a lifetime of adventures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

huntflyer said:


> E II is a great choice. Ready for a lifetime of adventures.


Indeed. I have had a lifetime of adventures without the Explorer II. But I am glad the Explorer is able to join me on my recent few.

It's just been a year, so the odds are I'll retire the Explorer in a year and move on to the next one. Realistically, no one watch is likely to survive what I'll put it through in a lifetime.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

When I woke up hide morning the sun was on the horizon, the flowers were blooming and birds were out chirping. All signs that the Met was about to post and make WUS fun again!

Great adventure and thank you for sharing. 

As for a new watch, are you thinking GMT? Maybe try the new Tudor or a Rolex with the new movement, I really want to see how they hold up.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Okay it's official. Metlin where's the line for your life start? I want in.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> When I woke up hide morning the sun was on the horizon, the flowers were blooming and birds were out chirping. All signs that the Met was about to post and make WUS fun again!
> 
> Great adventure and thank you for sharing.
> 
> As for a new watch, are you thinking GMT? Maybe try the new Tudor or a Rolex with the new movement, I really want to see how they hold up.


Hahaha! Thank you. I know I'm getting a Grand Seiko Snowflake from someone special soon, so I'm pretty excited and not too fussed about the next watch. I'd rather take the time to wear and enjoy what I have and what I'll be getting!

When I do retire the Ex-II, it'll probably be an Omega of some sort, maybe the Planet Ocean Big Blue.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

maylebox said:


> Okay it's official. Metlin where's the line for your life start? I want in.


Sorry, I don't date fellow WUSers. ;-)


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Great thread, thanks for sharing! Just picked one up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Good lord... that’s one long thread! But totally worth it. Metlin, thank you for sharing. Your wit and pictures made a slow day at work immeasurably more fun!

Granted it’s not an explorer, but not I can’t wait (even more than before!) for my Submariner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Indeed. I have had a lifetime of adventures without the Explorer II. But I am glad the Explorer is able to join me on my recent few.
> 
> It's just been a year, so the odds are I'll retire the Explorer in a year and move on to the next one. Realistically, no one watch is likely to survive what I'll put it through in a lifetime.


When you're ready to retire it, I'll gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, I'm all caught up now. Glad to see the Explorer is still ticking. Love it on the NATO. I recently had a bout of madness and bought a Tudor Heritage Chronograph, which set me back a little on my quest for a 16570. I thought "Oh well, no one loves the Explorer II, they'll be like $3500 in a year's time". Then, some a-hole writes an article and prices surge. I love how that works. "Collectors are noticing this watch now...because of this article...also, I totally don't own one and totally don't want to sell mine at a higher price than the prevailing market will allow". I need someone to write an article about collectors going after the watches I'm about to sell so they can go up in price. "Collectors say Timex Weekender chrono the new Paul Newman Daytona, get one now before they cost 100K!" on Hodinkee should cover my bills for a while.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Daniel Hunt said:


> Good lord... that's one long thread! But totally worth it. Metlin, thank you for sharing. Your wit and pictures made a slow day at work immeasurably more fun!
> 
> Granted it's not an explorer, but not I can't wait (even more than before!) for my Submariner!


Thank you.

I think the Submariner is an excellent watch and would just as well as the Explorer. My reasons why I picked the E-II over a Sub are the slightly larger profile and the busier dial made it less suitable but it is just as robust if not more so than the Explorer.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> When you're ready to retire it, I'll gladly take it off your hands!


Hahaha! Alas, if it's not lost or broken, it'll likely be something I'll pass on to my son.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Okay, I'm all caught up now. Glad to see the Explorer is still ticking. Love it on the NATO. I recently had a bout of madness and bought a Tudor Heritage Chronograph, which set me back a little on my quest for a 16570. I thought "Oh well, no one loves the Explorer II, they'll be like $3500 in a year's time". Then, some a-hole writes an article and prices surge. I love how that works. "Collectors are noticing this watch now...because of this article...also, I totally don't own one and totally don't want to sell mine at a higher price than the prevailing market will allow". I need someone to write an article about collectors going after the watches I'm about to sell so they can go up in price. "Collectors say Timex Weekender chrono the new Paul Newman Daytona, get one now before they cost 100K!" on Hodinkee should cover my bills for a while.


It is a little absurd when you think about it.

The narcissist in me wonders whether this thread had a bearing. If so, you should start your own thread about your least favorite watch and then sell it when the price peaks.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

sammers said:


> Great thread, thanks for sharing! Just picked one up.


Excellent choice. Congratulations!

I hope you wear it on many, many adventures in the years to come.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Metlin said:


> GreatScott said:
> 
> 
> > When I woke up hide morning the sun was on the horizon, the flowers were blooming and birds were out chirping. All signs that the Met was about to post and make WUS fun again!
> ...


My offer still stands when it's time to retire the exp-ii and if you choose to sell I don't mind a watch bearing battle scars ?

Great thread and pictures.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Metlin said:


> Excellent choice. Congratulations!
> 
> I hope you wear it on many, many adventures in the years to come.


Oh I plan to...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> My offer still stands when it's time to retire the exp-ii and if you choose to sell I don't mind a watch bearing battle scars &#55357;&#56841;


Hahaha! Thank you. I'll probably get it serviced before long anyway and make sure it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Hahaha! Alas, if it's not lost or broken, it'll likely be something I'll pass on to my son.


We don't know for certain that I'm not your son. Where were you in mid to late 1985?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> We don't know for certain that I'm not your son. Where were you in mid to late 1985?


While I am indeed older than you Raza, I'm not nearly as old as you think. ;-)


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Excuse me, the both of you, I was the one with a hole in my heart when I thought the thread had ended. Maybe I should be the owner when it reaches the retirement age.


----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

This is gorgeous! I have one and love it. While its not meant for a black tie affair, it certainly can be worn if you want. It iS the go anywhere do anything watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Great thread. You had some problems early in the year/thread/adventure with the bracelet. You haven't really addressed the change when you switched to the NATO. On one underwater pic it looked like it started to come undone, but the buckle stayed... buckled. I assume the NATO worked well?


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Metlin- 
Fabulous adventures!
Any "boots on the ground" observations on Cape Town's water issues? Some reports make it seem relatively minor; other depictions are quite dire. Wondering if you had any first hand insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

In pictures: Flooding in Cape Town

Western Cape dam levels on the rise


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Had a bit of an adventure myself. Went kayaking, took my Ranger along for the ride. Kayaked about 6 miles in Northern PA to New York, then went to a New York winery and distillery. Wine was terrible, but their cider was delicious. I didn't take any pictures on the river, since I was worried about losing my phone in the drink (almost tipped a few times, as it has been years since I went kayaking last and I'd forgotten how important balance is). But here is the Ranger drying out and me doing the opposite:


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll play as well...on Saturday my SubC and I went backcountry fly fishing.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

othertbone said:


> This is gorgeous! I have one and love it. While its not meant for a black tie affair, it certainly can be worn if you want. It iS the go anywhere do anything watch. Enjoy it!


Well, I did wear it at a black tie masquerade ball. Would not recommend.



Metlin said:


> To hell with them rules.





Metlin said:


> Breaking the rules another way tonight, Tom. I'm wearing monkstraps. And switched out the cuff links to be somewhat more... ambitious.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Had a bit of an adventure myself. Went kayaking, took my Ranger along for the ride. Kayaked about 6 miles in Northern PA to New York, then went to a New York winery and distillery. Wine was terrible, but their cider was delicious. I didn't take any pictures on the river, since I was worried about losing my phone in the drink (almost tipped a few times, as it has been years since I went kayaking last and I'd forgotten how important balance is). But here is the Ranger drying out and me doing the opposite:


Terrific, Raza! You should get yourself a waterproof GoPro. Those things are amazing.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> Great thread. You had some problems early in the year/thread/adventure with the bracelet. You haven't really addressed the change when you switched to the NATO. On one underwater pic it looked like it started to come undone, but the buckle stayed... buckled. I assume the NATO worked well?


Indeed. The NATO is much better, but it is not perfect. Truth be told, I am still struggling to find the right way to anchor the watch to my wrist where it can really be safe.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Terrific, Raza! You should get yourself a waterproof GoPro. Those things are amazing.


I was looking at waterproof cameras, I just didn't have time to get one. Details of the trip were kept in the dark a bit, since it was supposed to be a surprise. But like everything else these days, it leaked. b-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh hey, that looks like an interesting road. Quite an interesting road.














































But none of this is complete without a picture of the Rolex. Wait, what's that? Is that a watch or... yet another rhino!?



















Maybe we move onto something more fun. Question: do you say Zee-bras or Zeh-braas?




























...and there were kudus and baboons.



















This is all great. Maybe we will just go for a walk... wait, what's that in the distance?









































































Oh hey, who are you? Kinda tall, but how on earth do you manage to hide in this bush!?




























And there were more rhinos, of course.



















It was fascinating, because we saw so many rhinos the first couple of days and then almost none at all afterwards.




























And of course, herds and herds of wildebeest.




























And of course, no party is complete unless a big honkin' elephant crashes it.

Our ranger was quite awesome and stopped a raging bull from destroying what could have been a disatrous evening.



















Not to mention warthogs...










...more zebras...



















...and some kudus and zebras posing.










The evenings were quite gorgeous...










...and African sunset G&Ts are even better.



















And the road goes on and on...










This is probably the last post for the Explorer II. I'm sure I'll have a few more adventures with it, but for all intents and purposes, I have a new watch that's taken the Explorer's place.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Oh hey, that looks like an interesting road. Quite an interesting road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an imaginary adventure that we're suppose to go on with you???

(pics aren't showing up for some reason)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Is this an imaginary adventure that we're suppose to go on with you???
> 
> (pics aren't showing up for some reason)


How odd. I just changed https to http - perhaps that helps?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Oh hey, that looks like an interesting road. Quite an interesting road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fitting way to end the Explorer's journey...

Is the new watch planning to be as adventurous?

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Metlin said:


> This is probably the last post for the Explorer II. I'm sure I'll have a few more adventures with it, but for all intents and purposes, I have a new watch that's taken the Explorer's place.


Whoa, that came out of left field.

A worthy replacement, at least in my eyes. I'd love to see how it holds up.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Does this mean the explorer is up for sale?? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't mean to alarm you, but the steering wheel on your car is on the wrong side. Might want to have a mechanic look at that. b-)

End of the Explorer!? In favor of a Grand Seiko quartz dress watch!? Unthinkable! Anyway, like I said, you can send me the Explorer and I'll take good care of it until you need it back.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> What a fitting way to end the Explorer's journey...
> 
> Is the new watch planning to be as adventurous?


I haven't quite decided. I do think the Explorer II will be my beater watch going forward. No worries if it gets stolen or damaged.

In contrast, the Grand Seiko Snowflake is quite special to me so I am not entirely sure I'll put it through the same paces. But who knows?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Whoa, that came out of left field.
> 
> A worthy replacement, at least in my eyes. I'd love to see how it holds up.


To all things, there's a time etc etc.

And thank you. I think they're different watches in my view, and both quite amazing in their own way.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Btreichel87 said:


> Does this mean the explorer is up for sale??


Alas, not quite.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I don't mean to alarm you, but the steering wheel on your car is on the wrong side. Might want to have a mechanic look at that. b-)
> 
> End of the Explorer!? In favor of a Grand Seiko quartz dress watch!? Unthinkable! Anyway, like I said, you can send me the Explorer and I'll take good care of it until you need it back.


I have spent the past year and half living in Australia and now in South Africa. At this point, I'm just as confused about what side of the sidewalk to walk on as I am about what side of the road to drive on. Hell, when crossing the road I just look on both sides because who knows?


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new watch, looks great!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Metlin said:


> I haven't quite decided. I do think the Explorer II will be my beater watch going forward. No worries if it gets stolen or damaged.
> 
> In contrast, the Grand Seiko Snowflake is quite special to me so I am not entirely sure I'll put it through the same paces. But who knows?


Well, since the Snowflake also has a screw-down crown, and because they say its "high-intensity" titanium alloy is particularly scratch-resistant (and it can be polished later because it's uncoated), I vote for giving it a good run in the dirt.

And it's kinda funny to hear someone say - finally! - that their Rolex will become their beater watch.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Antoine Lry said:


> Congrats on the new watch, looks great!!


Thank you!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, since the Snowflake also has a screw-down crown, and because they say its "high-intensity" titanium alloy is particularly scratch-resistant (and it can be polished later because it's uncoated), I vote for giving it a good run in the dirt.
> 
> And it's kinda funny to hear someone say - finally! - that their Rolex will become their beater watch.


Hahaha! I'm not worried about the Snowflake being able to take it. It's just that it's a gift from someone special so I'm not too keen on damaging it. Plus, GS never marketed the Snowflake as a GADA tough watch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

As a snowflake owner, I'm excited to see how yours holds up for you. I tend to baby mine, but I doubt you will be doing the same.....










It's certainly the most spectacular watch I've ever owned.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I have spent the past year and half living in Australia and now in South Africa. At this point, I'm just as confused about what side of the sidewalk to walk on as I am about what side of the road to drive on. Hell, when crossing the road I just look on both sides because who knows?


Adjusting to living in Tokyo and then adjusting back to living in the States when it came to crossing streets was not easy. Let alone all the other things that I had to get used to when coming back to the States. Like tipping. Or liquor stores being closed on Sundays (they're open in my state now, but only until 4). Grocery stores that aren't open 24 hours. 7-11s that aren't totally awesome and stocked with fresh food. And, strangely enough, cabs/Ubers where the door doesn't open automatically for me. That was tough. So I commiserate.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> ... the last post for the Explorer II, I have a new watch.


Props to you - you said



Metlin said:


> I won't treat it any differently than my Ironman, Pathfinder, or G-Shock.


and you weren't joking.

I've enjoyed your combination of pragmatism and romance with man-jewelry.

For what it's worth - Good job & thank you.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Truly was an adventure with the Explorer II. 

Funny enough, I have multiple buckets of funds ear marked for me and my girls. 

Retirement Fund 
College Fund
Watch Fund
Wedding Fund 
Bat Mitvah Fund &...
Safari Fund. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Met, it has been so long I had given up hope. I even sold my explorer 2 and replaced it with a Seiko GMT!!!!

What, are we long lost brothers, we think the same.

Oh, and I added a Rolex GMT master 2 as well, but it's on order.

Here is the new beater. Safe travels!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

warsh said:


> As a snowflake owner, I'm excited to see how yours holds up for you. I tend to baby mine, but I doubt you will be doing the same.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That macro shot is beautiful!

It is most certainly a very beautiful watch. I find myself staring at it all the time and admiring the dial.

I was in a meeting with the CEO of one of Africa's largest banks yesterday and found myself admiring the watch. She asks me if she was that boring and I had to confess about the watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> I was in a meeting with the CEO of *one of Africa's largest banks* yesterday...


Do you know how to read architectural plans? No?
And will you need be needing a getaway driver? Yes?
C-polis, at your service. b-)

I can be over in a week. You can scout out all the good bars and restaurants in the meantime.
We should be able to get the job done in a fortnight. :-!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Adjusting to living in Tokyo and then adjusting back to living in the States when it came to crossing streets was not easy. Let alone all the other things that I had to get used to when coming back to the States. Like tipping. Or liquor stores being closed on Sundays (they're open in my state now, but only until 4). Grocery stores that aren't open 24 hours. 7-11s that aren't totally awesome and stocked with fresh food. And, strangely enough, cabs/Ubers where the door doesn't open automatically for me. That was tough. So I commiserate.


Well, plus this is Africa. Odds are you'll die if you don't look either side.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Props to you - you said
> 
> and you weren't joking.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think I came out the winner in all this.

Going in, I would have never guessed that the Explorer could take such a beating.

Now? Not only do I have a rugged watch, I also have one with some great stories.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Truly was an adventure with the Explorer II.
> 
> Funny enough, I have multiple buckets of funds ear marked for me and my girls.
> 
> ...


I cannot recommend going on a safari enough. It's an incredible experience.

Let me know if you're looking for any thoughts or recommendations. I'm planning a few other trips, including Chobe and the Okavonga Delta in Botswana, Madagascar, Ngorongoro in Tanzania, and Etosha in Namibia.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Met, it has been so long I had given up hope. I even sold my explorer 2 and replaced it with a Seiko GMT!!!!
> 
> What, are we long lost brothers, we think the same.
> 
> ...


Given up hope?! Hope on what?!

Congrats on the new Seiko and the GMT Master II. The latter is on my list but I'm not in any rush.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you know how to read architectural plans? No?
> And will you need be needing a getaway driver? Yes?
> C-polis, at your service. b-)
> 
> ...


I'd much rather hit up a diamond exchange. Know any?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Given up hope?! Hope on what?!
> 
> Congrats on the new Seiko and the GMT Master II. The latter is on my list but I'm not in any rush.


Hope on you posting again! It started being longer and longer inbetween posts, I knew the end was near. This was the best thread ever, but like all good things it must come to an end.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Hope on you posting again! It started being longer and longer inbetween posts, I knew the end was near. This was the best thread ever, but like all good things it must come to an end.


Hahaha! To be fair, I'm often in places with no internet and usually, posting on WUS isn't top on my priority list. ;-)

Part of the reason I love traveling and adventure is that it helps me disconnect. So many of my amazing experiences aren't captured on film or anywhere at all, and that makes it so much more special. I go with the essentials and that often excludes anything electronic.

Usually I only remember much later about taking a photo or two, be it of my watch or the scenery. And only if I have a camera.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

Metlin said:


> I haven't quite decided. I do think the Explorer II will be my beater watch going forward. No worries if it gets stolen or damaged.
> 
> In contrast, the Grand Seiko Snowflake is quite special to me so I am not entirely sure I'll put it through the same paces. But who knows?


Just go for it! Even if you scratch it up and crack the crystal that can be fixed and the watch will still be the one your beloved gave you. The sentiment you have for the watch resides not in the condition of its component parts but in the watch as a whole. Neither the sentiment you have for the watch or your beloved can be diminished by the vicissitudes of life if she is truly your beloved.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Nom de Forum said:


> Just go for it! Even if you scratch it up and crack the crystal that can be fixed and the watch will still be the one your beloved gave you. The sentiment you have for the watch resides not in the condition of its component parts but in the watch as a hole. Neither the sentiment you have for the watch or your beloved can be diminished by the vicissitudes of life if she is truly your beloved.


Oh absolutely. That's how I treat all my watches. Nevertheless, it's still new and it'll be a while before I feel comfortable enough to put it through its paces.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I can’t believe it’s been over a year since the start of this thread. Time flies.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Well Metlin, I'd be lying if I said you had nothing to do with this... But I added a Polar Explorer to my collection yesterday. Mine might not go on as many adventures, but this thread opened my eyes to it's beauty. It really is a stunner on the wrist. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> I can't believe it's been over a year since the start of this thread. Time flies.


Damn. Yes, it has. Crazy.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Btreichel87 said:


> Well Metlin, I'd be lying if I said you had nothing to do with this... But I added a Polar Explorer to my collection yesterday. Mine might not go on as many adventures, but this thread opened my eyes to it's beauty. It really is a stunner on the wrist.


Amazing! Looks great. I love the size of the Explorer II on your wrist.

Wear it in good health and may you have many, many adventures!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

The African adventurer travel pack. Off to Etosha this weekend.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> The African adventurer travel pack. Off to Etosha this weekend.


I'm no camera/Nikon expert, but is that a D90? Why? Is it the buttons?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I'm no camera/Nikon expert, but is that a D90? Why? Is it the buttons?


It's a good enough camera. Simple, usable, and I don't quite care if something happens to it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I know guys who, 15 years later, still lament the demise of the buttons from the D70.

(Nikon just released a 125x superzoom, 24-3000mm equivalent, that seems perfect for Africa....)


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Metlin said:


> The African adventurer travel pack. Off to Etosha this weekend.


Had to google...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I know guys who, 15 years later, still lament the demise of the buttons from the D70.
> 
> (Nikon just released a 125x superzoom, 24-3000mm equivalent, that seems perfect for Africa....)


My next camera would likely be mirrorless. I like the Fuji mirrorless setup, particularly because it's much lighter (mostly because they also go without image stabilization).

Other contenders are the Sony A6000 (pretty above average in all things) and the Panasonic Lumix G7 (insanely fast focus, but smaller lens). Sony A7 is also great, particularly because it performs well in low-light conditions.

I also came across this today: Nikon announces full-frame mirrorless camera system under development.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Metlin said:


> My next camera would likely be mirrorless. I like the Fuji mirrorless setup, particularly because it's much lighter (mostly because they also go without image stabilization).
> 
> Other contenders are the Sony A6000 (pretty above average in all things) and the Panasonic Lumix G7 (insanely fast focus, but smaller lens). Sony A7 is also great, particularly because it performs well in low-light conditions.
> 
> I also came across this today: Nikon announces full-frame mirrorless camera system under development.


I can recommend the Sony a6000 as a decent/affordable option with excellent focusing for the money. It's the only sub £1000 camera I have handled that can keep up with my son.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

James A said:


> Had to google...
> 
> View attachment 13333011


Indeed. I have been to Windhoek, Sossusvlei, and the Namib-Naukluft National Park. Etosha is next on the list.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

sammers said:


> I can recommend the Sony a6000 as a decent/affordable option with excellent focusing for the money. It's the only sub £1000 camera I have handled that can keep up with my son.


I am looking for three things: portability (size/weight) of both camera and lenses; battery life; fast photography.

How does the A6000 compare on those dimensions? Any others you'd suggest looking at?


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Metlin said:


> I am looking for three things: portability (size/weight) of both camera and lenses; battery life; fast photography.
> 
> How does the A6000 compare on those dimensions? Any others you'd suggest looking at?


Sony a6xxx series, Olympus OMD Em1 MK2 and Fuji Xt2/200 are all good for AF. All have average battery life as consumer grade mirrorless ceras aren't designed for long shooting endurance. Ultimately it should also come down to lens availability in which case it depends on what you want. Sony/Oly best for telephoto, Fuji best for portrait/landscape/street/candids. Always try before you buy! Just my opinion...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

post some watch pics so this doesnt get move to the cafe thread


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

You have to let us know youre liking the snowflake as a follow up to the explorer! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

GreatScott said:


> post some watch pics so this doesnt get move to the cafe thread


Here's mine the other day! Kitchen adventures...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> My next camera would likely be mirrorless. I like the Fuji mirrorless setup, particularly because it's much lighter (mostly because they also go without image stabilization).
> 
> Other contenders are the Sony A6000 (pretty above average in all things) and the Panasonic Lumix G7 (insanely fast focus, but smaller lens). Sony A7 is also great, particularly because it performs well in low-light conditions.
> 
> I also came across this today: Nikon announces full-frame mirrorless camera system under development.


I got started in DSLR with Nikon consumer grade stuff due to price and availability. So that's my "platform".
But then I got the original X100 (fixed lens old-school style) and the Nikon gear sees very little use now.

For me to get a good picture requires a lot of time and setup. 
My D7000 is frustrating due to its lack of direct controls and I don't want a gigantic pro-grade Nikon.
The X100T's controls allow quick adjustment so I can get the shot setup fast and without much effort.
Most of the shots that I really want are of people. The X100 excels at this.
Though, as stated, it's not as good as a DSLR for active kids.
Pros are taking shots of most of the things I need zoom for - and their pics are better than mine, so I don't miss zoom that much.
The size-to-image quality ratio of the X100 is unbeatable.

Nowadays, the Nikon has a 105mm VR F2.8 Micro on it most of the time. It's a great lens for portraits & macro.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Heh, I still use my Nikon D3000. Why upgrade when your camera works great for you?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Haven't checked on this thread in a while. Kind of sad to see it's come to an end, but certainly no argument about the spring-drive Snowflake being a worthy replacement.

A 16570 has been on my horizon for years, but always stayed pretty far out there. Almost pulled the trigger for my 40th, but opted towards a few trips and adventures I'd been meaning to do for a while... they all came and went and were memories for a lifetime. Now we're closing out the year, and it seems like the perfect time to snag that Explorer, marking the start of the 2nd half of life . Thinned out the collection a bit, found this beautiful 1991 polar with very subtle patina warming it up, oddly enough from a private seller just down the road. The same weekend, we found this hilarious little Samoyed pup from China who is also pretty eager to get out into some new adventures. Matched set. Off we go. (pup's name is Killy, as in Jean-Claude... namesake of another famous white-dialed Rolex. Wasn't planned like that, but a cute coincidence)

Thanks for the inspiration, Metlin.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

i have a friend whose dad wore a gmt master since the mid 70s until he died in 2012. he was an architect, worked on cars (a lot), raced cars, almost never took it off. beat the ever loving hell out of it. he had it serviced in the mid 90s IIRC. that thing never missed a beat. his son bought a milgauss when they came back out in 2007. He wore it everyday as an engine builder, race car chassis builder, pretty much everything harsh that can be done to one. his method of cleaning to this day is to soak it in CLR. about 2 years ago he was in a car wreck that broke the clasp. the watch looked like hammered ..... came back from the service looking like new. watch was still keeping perfect time when he took it in to the RSC Dallas for the service.It doesnt surprise me that a 60' fall didnt do the polar any good. When I was 14 I fell 65' onto a pretty icy slope while i was snowboarding. I was in the hospital for a week. The ruptured spleen took months to heal. But I did manage to land it.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cab0154 said:


> i have a friend whose dad wore a gmt master since the mid 70s until he died in 2012. he was an architect, worked on cars (a lot), raced cars, almost never took it off. beat the ever loving hell out of it. he had it serviced in the mid 90s IIRC. that thing never missed a beat. his son bought a milgauss when they came back out in 2007. He wore it everyday as an engine builder, race car chassis builder, pretty much everything harsh that can be done to one. his method of cleaning to this day is to soak it in CLR. about 2 years ago he was in a car wreck that broke the clasp. the watch looked like hammered ..... came back from the service looking like new. watch was still keeping perfect time when he took it in to the RSC Dallas for the service.It doesnt surprise me that a 60' fall didnt do the polar any good. When I was 14 I fell 65' onto a pretty icy slope while i was snowboarding. I was in the hospital for a week. The ruptured spleen took months to heal. But I did manage to land it.


Glad you healed up ok! I love everything about your post, can't get enough stories about people who don't baby their watches and use them for everything. There are so many of us who own a ton of watches but the idea of just buying one good watch and wearing it nonstop for decades is what we all wish we could do if we had more self control lol. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Dull.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Dull.


Yours is certainly a minority opinion of the thread; perhaps due to you being dull since the thread certainly isn't.


----------



## hamiltonnewbie (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome thread to stumble upon! Hope to see more updates soon.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words! 

I have traveled to a lot more places since then, but haven't really had a chance to update the thread. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Metlin said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> I have traveled to* a lot more places *since then, but *haven't really had a chance to update the thread.* Maybe one of these days.


Well, git on it, bubba. We all got thingz to do. Can't stand around here forever. ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> I have traveled to a lot more places since then, but haven't really had a chance to update the thread. Maybe one of these days.


Please do.

Until then, I'm waiting on receiving the 16570 in the mail, as you said you would send it my way.


----------



## Superfluous_Thought (Dec 21, 2018)

Just joined WUS and I find this thread really interesting, thanks for doing this!

SF


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Still no interest in this thread.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> I have traveled to a lot more places since then, but haven't really had a chance to update the thread. Maybe one of these days.


Ive been waiting to see the  in action. Had it been the new daily wear?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

???

Do I care more about this, or the new season of Game of Thrones?

Hmmm???? WIS man-card wavering....


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Toonces said:


> ???
> 
> Do I care more about this, or the new season of Game of Thrones?
> 
> Hmmm???? WIS man-card wavering....


To be fair, as great as this thread is, Emilia Clark is not in it.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Raza said:


> To be fair, as great as this thread is, Emilia Clark is not in it.


FTFY


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Man coming up on two years later and I still have zero interest in this thread.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Man coming up on two years later and I still have zero interest in this thread.


Alrighty, nuf of your tiresome "wit." 
Off to the Ignore list you go.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Why then come back *two weeks* after your first "contribution"? :-s

Myself, and probably most of the readers of this thread, have no interest whatsoever in your comments.



TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Still no interest in this thread.





TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Man coming up on *two years later* and I still have zero interest in this thread.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this thread to see if Metlin had any updates. Do you still have it? I assume you do, since I haven't received it in the mail yet.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)




----------

